# General Internet Gaming Histrionics thread



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2014)

Because I didn't See a thread on this and there fucking should be.

Short story short, and Indy Developer and Kotaku are In a shit storm right now for Journalistic Malpractice, Zoe Quinn the Developer of a game on Steam called "Depression Quest" was recent  revealed to have been sleeping with her boss, and a bunch of journalists from Kotaku who happened to  have promoted and  be some of the few to give her game any positive word of mouth.

When news of this story started to spread, a massive censorship campaign was committed against those who tried to get the truth out, Youtube, Reddit and Even fucking 4chan!

Additionally there have ben reports of  her  lying about being the victim of Trolls to instill sympathy in her self, and Doxxing, and stories about her  doxxing and sabotaging other game developers, all with the help of of her friends in the indie scene and Gaming media.

For more Details  watch this video

[YOUTUBE]C5-51PfwI3M[/YOUTUBE]

There has been a Toxic element in gaming for a while now, and the gamming journalists  have been Quick to Blame the gamers them selves for it, now some truth is coming to light.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 19, 2014)

Fucking social justice scumbags ruin everything


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fucking social justice scumbags ruin everything



At this point  Tumblr, the Zoe Quin's and the Anita Sarkisian's are more damaging to feminism then any of the shit they bitch about.

But that's neither here or there, This Bullshit Robs Kotaku of All Credibility and Integrity, and Calls into Question All of gaming media, this should be huge news.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2014)

The arcade convo thread is talking plenty about it.

And Kotaku never had any credibility to begin with.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The arcade convo thread is talking plenty about it..


 Sorry i didn't know but i think this is an issue that needs presence on the front page.



> And Kotaku never had any credibility to begin with


I hate  Kotaku  too but they had plenty of people who held them seriously.


----------



## Mael (Aug 19, 2014)

Has Snarkeesian even made any excuses as of late for Zoe?

Has her sleeping around been celebrated as some misbegotten power grab for wimminz?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2014)

TotalBiscuit's view:


IMHO - I'm mostly interested in the DMCA abuse. Hopefully that retarded system is brought one step closer to being abolished. Everything else - it's not a new thing. Maybe in gaming industry, but not elsewhere. Fuck that. Fuck her. Don't buy the game.

PS: I heard she whipped out rape alert

//HbS


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool beans.

Please no weirdly uncomfortable or misogynistic comments, plz.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> Please no weirdly uncomfortable or misogynistic comments, plz.



Define uncomfortable


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2014)

1) Warrants about as much attention as the game does.

2) Sig is oversized

3) Corruption*


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> Please no weirdly uncomfortable or misogynistic comments, plz.



Good luck, This issue has the ones at Fault using every trick in the SJW playbook to doge, deflect, excuses, and combat the Questions arguments and ,inspections of there actions. They Are intentionally baiting the worst aspects of the internet in order to make them selves out to be the injured parties.




krory said:


> Warrants about as much attention as the game does.



This has  Far reaching effects on both the Gaming  Industry and New Media in general.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2014)

Understandable.

I'm just asking you not to act like a weirdo.


----------



## Mael (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> Please no weirdly uncomfortable or misogynistic comments, plz.



Yet you do realize though Zoe through her actions paints a horrid light on the whole "female representation" in gaming right?  It shows there's little integrity amongst a good chunk of them.

The only people who won't give a darn would be the Japanese.  They're immune from the SJW train.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2014)

Mael said:


> Yet you do realize though Zoe through her actions paints a horrid light on the whole "female representation" in gaming right?  It shows there's little integrity amongst a good chunk of them.
> 
> The only people who won't give a darn would be the Japanese.  They're immune from the SJW train.



How?  What?

There's a whole lot of silly and innocuous things going in gaming that are garnering far more attention than is necessary, and often detract from actual issues within the industry, but 'this one girl slept with somebody now all women in gaming have no integrity' is pretty far off into "*tips fedora* M'lady" land.

Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2014)

Mael said:


> Yet you do realize though Zoe through her actions paints a horrid light on the whole "female representation" in gaming right?  It shows there's little integrity amongst a good chunk of them.
> 
> The only people who won't give a darn would be the Japanese.  They're immune from the SJW train.



How i envy the citizens of Glorious Nippon


----------



## Mael (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How?  What?
> 
> There's a whole lot of silly and innocuous things going in gaming that are garnering far more attention than is necessary, and often detract from actual issues within the industry, but 'this one girl slept with somebody now all women in gaming have no integrity' is pretty far off into "*tips fedora* M'lady" land.
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding?



Did I say "all" women?

Nope.  C'mon dude read again.

I did say however amongst the internet and gaming communities this is pretty big especially if she's going to continue with her defense and please God no rape accusations.

It paints a problem about how to represent and speak out the right way.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2014)

Mael, come on.

I know you didn't say all women.  It doesn't matter if you use a colloquialism to cover it up; the actions of one person, and even her ardent (and sometimes female) supporters in the situations paints no light on anyone else.   

The whole INTERNET and twitter paint an atrocious way in which to 'speak out,' and it's been obvious for a long time for anyone who's been paying attention.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How?  What?
> 
> There's a whole lot of silly and innocuous things going in gaming that are garnering far more attention than is necessary, and often detract from actual issues within the industry, but 'this one girl slept with somebody now all women in gaming have no integrity' is pretty far off into "*tips fedora* M'lady" land.
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding?



1.  she perpetuates the idea that a woman can only get some where by spreading her legs. It's a stupid idea but  people will believe it and spread it

2. Her Exploitation of Social justice issues will continue to make people chalk any one who mentions such issues to doing it for attention or Advancement.

3. the Few Female names in Gaming all ready get allot of hate for their abuse towards gamers while playing victim, and there "fake gamer gurl" status, and there agenda pushing.


Tumblr, 4chan, and Reddit are all rallying against this BS, that should tell you some thing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2014)

This whole bullshit just had me laughing the entire way through.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2014)

Does Phil Fish perpetuate the idea that all male indie developers are mouthbreathing mongoloids?  Why does this specific instance change everything?  

I think you need to go after the person doing the crime, which anyone with a brain would agree is unethical and morally bankrupt, rather than bringing swathes of blanket assumptions into it; because that's _exactly_ what brings on more nonsense from SJW activists.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Does Phil Fish perpetuate the idea that all male indie developers are mouthbreathing mongoloids?  Why does this specific instance change everything?
> 
> I think you need to go after the person doing the crime, which anyone with a brain would agree is unethical and morally bankrupt, rather than bringing swathes of blanket assumptions into it; because that's _exactly_ what brings on more nonsense from SJW activists.



In this case though  the "journalists" are rushing to the defense of the people who committed the crime, making them selves Accessories to said crime.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Does Phil Fish perpetuate the idea that all male indie developers are mouthbreathing mongoloids?  Why does this specific instance change everything?
> 
> I think you need to go after the person doing the crime, which anyone with a brain would agree is unethical and morally bankrupt, rather than bringing swathes of blanket assumptions into it; because that's _exactly_ what brings on more nonsense from SJW activists.



Considering within the last couple years we've been seeing a sudden "rise" of SJW bullshit. Not on the fact that they're legit, more cuz they're fucking crazy snowflakes who use this shit as their knight in shining armor. Basically strawman people who fuel their own gain. The vocal of which are from tumblr (who are nuttier than a crunch bar as is), the recent face of this stuff being Anita, with her whole feminism in games schtick. 

Now this shit, it was basically a pimple that was slowly building and ready to pop. And everyone out there can really see the issue at hand. While it being one of many instances. Its just the most obvious case.

And Phil Fish is a schmuck, so fuck him.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2014)

You're acting like a murder was committed.  

And, yeah, that happens.  It happens for every non-sensical, silly or otherwise harmless thing that happens on the internet, and that's just part of 3 billion idiots all being able to have their say in everything that's posted on the internet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2014)

In otherwords, I want to get back to simply wanting actual video games.

This whole thing at the end of the day is nonsense and rediculous. This shit ain't Hollywood.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> In otherwords, I want to get back to simply wanting actual video games.
> 
> This whole thing at the end of the day is nonsense and rediculous. This shit ain't Hollywood.



Heres the thing, if we don't want gaming to end up a mess like holywood we have to  be smart, take steps, and ask the questions that need to be asked


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Considering within the last couple years we've been seeing a sudden "rise" of SJW bullshit. Not on the fact that they're legit, more cuz they're fucking crazy snowflakes who use this shit as their knight in shining armor. Basically strawman people who fuel their own gain. The vocal of which are from tumblr (who are nuttier than a crunch bar as is), the recent face of this stuff being Anita, with her whole feminism in games schtick.
> 
> Now this shit, it was basically a pimple that was slowly building and ready to pop. And everyone out there can really see the issue at hand. While it being one of many instances. Its just the most obvious case.
> 
> And Phil Fish is a schmuck, so fuck him.



Right.

And what I'm saying (in a general sense to nobody in particular) is that to avoid more bullshit and legitimate complaints, like personally attacking her for whatever thing she has done, regardless of what it is, people should be sticking strictly to what happened and the issues that have presented themselves.

The problem is, and one the internet and particularly gaming is _inundated_ with, legitimate and intelligent complaints are lost in a deluge of manbabies personally attacking the person, attacking the people defending her, etc, and therefore their smart (and intellectually dishonest) retort is to lump them together, as they seem to be coming from the same group of people.

Every well thought-out response or discussion is almost invariably drowned out by 'lol what a slut.'

People are hurting their own position for god knows what reason.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How?  What?



My response to just about every post from Mael and zen-aku so far.

You keep saying that the SJW folk are playing the injured parties, but when you look at one example of whoredom and post quips that amount to "HA take that all feminists everywhere!", you ARE making them the injured parties... since you're pretty much trying to injure them for no reason.


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2014)

Shameful behavior from everyone involved.  Those gaming journalists should know better than to be engage in such acts.  I'm surprised that it was someone from RPS as that pretty much was the only PC-centric website that I liked.

This just further solidifies my intent to ignore gaming journalism.


----------



## Mael (Aug 19, 2014)

Furious George said:


> My response to just about every post from Mael and zen-aku so far.
> 
> You keep saying that the SJW folk are playing the injured parties, but when you look at one example of whoredom and post quips that amount to "HA take that all feminists everywhere!", you ARE making them the injured parties... since you're pretty much trying to injure them for no reason.



God damn it dude neither of you are getting my point at all.

And if you think there isn't any broader representation, just or unjust, from this makes me think you're not getting how communities like techie ones act.

But seriously?

I guess it's a good thing I don't game that much anymore except what's on my phone.  Developing doesn't look fun anymore.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2014)

Furious George said:


> My response to just about every post from Mael snd zen-aku so far.
> 
> You keep saying that the SJW folk are playing the injured parties, but when you look at one example of whoredom and post quips that amount to "HA take that all feminists everywhere!", you ARE making them the injured parties... since you're pretty much trying to injure them for no reason.



I didn't say that, I said they are using  The SJW's to make it seem like there the injured parties, The evidence against them is quite damming. They want To make this about slut shamming, when what people are talking about is Corrupt journalism.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> In this case though  the "journalists" are rushing to the defense of the people who committed the crime, making them selves Accessories to said crime.



There were plenty that defended Fish on the sole merit of how much they liked Fez.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2014)

>People not wanting gaming to turn into "Hollywood"
>Still don't understand that threads like this are exactly what is turning it into "Hollywood"

The reaction to this is identical to when Kristen Stewart banged that married director.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder if this will raise social awareness for both sides.  Be welcoming, be aware of trickery, be respectful, be merit based.  Something like that


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> I wonder if this will raise social awareness for both sides.  Be welcoming, be aware of trickery, be respectful, be merit based.  Something like that



People will forget about it soon enough or at least until the next such incident.  No meaningful change will come of this.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2014)

Mael said:


> God damn it dude neither of you are getting my point at all..



Well dude,  we're having a discussion.  Explain it differently if you feel like I'm missing it. I am just an ape with a keyboard,  after all. 



Zen-aku said:


> I didn't say that, I said they are using  The SJW's to make it seem like there the injured parties, The evidence against them is quite damming. They want To make this about slut shamming, when what people are talking about is Corrupt journalism.



Well if the evidence is plain than let the evidence speak for itself... and all the implications behind it (corruption and hypocrisy). 

If shit really is as clear as you say it is, no amount of deflection (imagined or actual) from the accused should change a thing. 

But if you go for the bait and feel the need to start calling people white knights and such, than the deflection worked... all the more brilliantly because the side you represent KNEW the other side was trying to muddle the issue. By acknowledging it you give it power and exposure.

Honestly my dude, the fact that you are sincerely using the term SJW already hints that you would likely just make the "issue" worse.


----------



## Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

I just wanted to speak my piece about the whole Zoe Quinn controversy.

Whether or not she cheated on her boyfriend is completely irrelevant. Whether or not she exchanged sex for favorable coverage is mostly irrelevant (at least, irrelevant to what I?m saying here. I?m not here to discuss business ethics.)

Harassment and bullying is never okay. Don't do it.

I don?t care whether you like her or not, this behavior is not okay. Do I think these accusations are true? I don?t know. It?s not really my business. But, I do know that we live in a highly misogynistic culture that will stop at nothing to tear down successful women and find dents in their armor. So, I take these accusations with a grain of salt, at the very least.

I?m not saying you have to believe Zoe Quinn?s side of things. I?m not saying you have to like her. I?m just saying, don?t fucking be a part of the problem. 

Don?t be a cock.


----------



## Mael (Aug 19, 2014)

krory said:


> >People not wanting gaming to turn into "Hollywood"
> >Still don't understand that threads like this are exactly what is turning it into "Hollywood"
> 
> The reaction to this is identical to when Kristen Stewart banged that married director.



Actually it's people like Sarkessian who are turning it into Hollywood.

We're just responding to bullshit.

As for Zoe?  Honestly, she's just a slag.  Anyone on social media defending her is a tit and Kotaku journalism is amateur at best.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh wow, I actually read this and the sad virgins are making me cry


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2014)

Simon said:


> I just wanted to speak my piece about the whole Zoe Quinn controversy.
> 
> Whether or not she cheated on her boyfriend is completely irrelevant. Whether or not she exchanged sex for favorable coverage is mostly irrelevant (at least, irrelevant to what I’m saying here. I’m not here to discuss business ethics.)
> 
> ...



Exchanging sex for favorable reviews is relevant as it is what started all of this, we found out how she had been doxing companies that were trying to support females as game designers.

 However, this went to a whole new level when she started censoring every site that reported this, first it started with a youtube video, then other gaming sites(in some cases actually taking down the entire site) and eventually 4chan and reddit. She even fake doxed herself to make herself seem like the victim, even tumblr knew this was bullshit and started to rally against her.

This isn't because she is a woman, this is because she is a terrible human being, so don't be a cock and trying to say this is a bunch of misogynists.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2014)

Simon said:


> I just wanted to speak my piece about the whole Zoe Quinn controversy.
> 
> *Whether or not she cheated on her boyfriend is completely irrelevant. Whether or not she exchanged sex for favorable coverage is mostly irrelevant (at least, irrelevant to what I?m saying here. I?m not here to discuss business ethics.)*
> 
> ...



How the fuck is it irrelevant when it is _directly related_ - in fact, the cause of - what "your point" is?  That's literally called _being relevant_.


----------



## Blue (Aug 19, 2014)

Simon said:


> I do know that we live in a highly misogynistic culture that will stop at nothing to tear down successful women and find dents in their armor.


We actually don't. We live in a profoundly misandrist culture.

Slut shaming? Is misandrist. You don't get called a slut for having sex; you get called a slut for having sex with men.

Any area of business or academia where men are overrepresented is considered a problem to be eliminated. Any area where women are overrepresented is ignored.

Successful women are celebrated constantly in top-10 lists. Successful men are generally vilified as ruthless or greedy opportunists, corrupt, or both.

Also I never heard of this women before today and I seriously don't care about her, but she is not a "successful woman". Without even commenting on the current controversy, she is a dipshit, like many other dipshits, with vaginas and without.

.

.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2014)

Simon said:


> I just wanted to speak my piece about the whole Zoe Quinn controversy.
> 
> Whether or not she cheated on her boyfriend is completely irrelevant. Whether or not she exchanged sex for favorable coverage is mostly irrelevant (at least, irrelevant to what I?m saying here. I?m not here to discuss business ethics.)
> 
> ...



No one here is slut shamming, this is not the "Look at this girl and judge her" thread, this is about Kotaku & Zoe's corrutpion, Unethical journalisim and theyre  collected hypocricy.

Her "bullying" has been shown to be false, so if any thing is irrelevant its that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2014)

Lmao this is mad insane.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2014)

krory said:


> >People not wanting gaming to turn into "Hollywood"
> >Still don't understand that threads like this are exactly what is turning it into "Hollywood"
> 
> The reaction to this is identical to when Kristen Stewart banged that married director.



Talking and trying to spread the information of Journalistic malpractice that they are actively trying to cover up is how Gaming's turning into hollywood


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Talking and trying to spread the information of Journalistic malpractice that they are actively trying to cover up is how Gaming's turning into hollywood



Which doesn't even take up a quarter of this thread - it's instead about bullshit feminism practices and the occasional "lol" comment.

That and the rampant hypocrisy. "Such and such is irrelevant even though that's how everything started." or "This thread isn't about this, this thread is about this which is just really the first point carefully reworded to try and look sophisticated."

Stop trying to sugarcoat shit and drum it up and stop putting down people calling it exactly what it is.

@Simon - It's less "slut-shaming" and more "whore-shaming" since she gained something out of it. Sorry, but a gender doesn't excuse you from your shitty practices.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 20, 2014)

This entire situation is ridiculous and is being blown far beyond what it should be. 

None of the people involved are important and nothing of value was gained or lost. The girl was willing to trade sex for attention and of course guys are always ready and willing to accept. Kotaku was never reliable to begin with and this kind of thing happens everyday across numerous industries. The girl looks like a whore and the guys look corrupt. 

Neither side is of significant importance. Its not as if this is a AAA title worth millions and its not as if she is some world renowned gamer/developer. This is just the internet getting its fill of drama. 

Not saying that either side was right or wrong or that the practice is acceptable I am just saying that this shouldn't matter as much as people are making it seem. Unless I am just missing a really big part of the story.

We already knew that a portion of gaming news and reviewing was crooked and unreliable. Its not as if this is some great shock.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)

Everyone has known that gaming journalism has been shit for awhile, however its incredible hard to point fingers and expose it because "help I'm being oppressed" and SJW running to their rescue, we now have damning evidence.

You are missing a part of the story, this has evolved way beyond the massive conflict of interest that Kotaku and who ever else she fucked partook in, she had doxed 3 charity organizations we know of, one of them was making video games based on idea's pitched from women, Zoe called it oppressive because she would only get 8% of the royalties and the rest goes to charity and rallied up her SJW to have the website doxed. She then used her "connections" to make sure no one would publish the story. 

She also faked harassment from a imageboard called Wizardchan, seeing them as easy targets and rallied SJW's to get sympathy and get her game green lighted. Once again, she was proven to be full of shit. 

Then we had a horrid wave of censorship yesterday, several sites had to pull news articles covering this, a European based video game news website was completely taken down. Over 10,000+ comments were deleted on reddit and threads on 4chan were getting pruned nearly as fast as they were made.

She even went to the length to post fake information about herself and say she was hacked by "/V/" in order to gain sympathy, this was impossible as tumblr doesn't allow 2 people to be logged onto the same account at one time so the "multiple people on her account she tried faking" was instantly exposed and managed to get Tumblr of all people against her.

This is more then just some woman who had sex with five guys and cheated on her boyfriend, this is about exposing a conspiracy among corrupt "gaming journalists" who are doing everything in their power to cover this up, as they know it will kill their careers.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol,    Fish.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2014)

For people who want some summary about this "scandal": 

Thing is, nepotism in the gaming industry and lack of integrity is certainly a discussion to be had, but not this time as this has nothing to do with it. Typical case of internet blowing things up to get their fill of drama and push agendas. 



Zen-aku said:


> Because I didn't See a thread on this and there fucking should be.



No there shouldn't. This is none of our goddamn business. This is tabloid fodder.

This is the true story here:

Beginning of story

Ex-BF post a  about how GF cheated on him and lied to him on several occasions.

End of story.

This is the only relevant part.



> When news of this story started to spread, a massive censorship campaign was committed against those who tried to get the truth out, Youtube, Reddit and Even fucking 4chan!



lol truth

It got censored, because this is personal matter and shit got out of hand. 



> For more Details  watch this video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]C5-51PfwI3M[/YOUTUBE]



That video totally loses any credibility once it start instigating how X slept with Y based on silly assumptions.


PS.  is Nathan Grayson's "infamous" article about DQ.



krory said:


> Lol,    Fish.



People really need to stop entertaining him and get over it


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

It's not really a "theory" that Phil Fish started calling everyone rapists for shit that didn't happen.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2014)

Edited that part out before your post.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> Yet you do realize though Zoe through her actions paints a horrid light on the whole "female representation" in gaming right?  It shows there's little integrity amongst a good chunk of them.



No it doesn't.

Here, let me show you:

A man commits murder; Men have no integrity.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> Here, let me show you:
> 
> A man commits murder; Men have no integrity.



Extreme example. 

And since when does good chunk = all?

She conned a charity specifically for female rep, got that slag Sarkeesian to pimp out Depression Quest, and as others have demonstrated rallied the idiots of tumblr and twitter when it was discovered she too was a slag.  Indirect or not, her actions and those of others paint a bad light on their causes and others associated.  Nowhere did I say the entirety was of that sort and if I gave the impression I said all of them well that's both our faults.  However, since FemFreq it's been disturbing how retarded the internet has made a decent cause.

It has once again shown me that modern game developing is turning to shit if this is what we have to look towards for indie games.

Thank God there are folks like those who made Limbo and Journey at least.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2014)

I've literally not heard anything about Anita except for people bitching about her.

No discussions on her topics or videos, no interest in her opinions, no forwarding of her articles--nothing.  All I ever see if 4chan-esque condemnations of her Twitter account and the good ol' Kickstarter fiasco, and I'm sure fewer and fewer people would even give a shit if all those people stopped talking about her, but that hate-boner is stronk.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2014)

Shes a pretty big piece of shit no one is disputing that. But at that end of the day I should probably feel more outrage about this display of lack of journalistic integrity ... but i really don't. It's not like we are exposing Pulitzer winning journalists here; it's just a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that make top ten lists and complain about the clothing in JRPG's. Anyone who puts any stock in games journalism as a place of prestige is pretty off base to begin with.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've literally not heard anything about Anita except for people bitching about her.
> 
> No discussions on her topics or videos, no interest in her opinions, no forwarding of her articles--nothing.  All I ever see if 4chan-esque condemnations of her Twitter account and the good ol' Kickstarter fiasco, and I'm sure fewer and fewer people would even give a shit if all those people stopped talking about her, but that hate-boner is stronk.



Then you've missed out how she plugged Depression Quest again and again with Zoe kissing her ass at every moment.  

Also, she's not one of those kinds that just goes away if people stop talking about her.  She keeps butting into every category plus the white knight factor is off the charts.

Do you honestly think that a woman who conned tens of thousands of dollars of suckers would just go away if people stopped hating on her?



Platinum said:


> Shes a pretty big piece of shit no one is disputing that. But at that end of the day I should probably feel more outrage about this display of lack of journalistic integrity ... but i really don't. It's not like we are exposing Pulitzer winning journalists here; it's just a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that make top ten lists and complain about the clothing in JRPG's. Anyone who puts any stock in games journalism as a place of prestige is pretty off base to begin with.



Kotaku is to insightful journalism the way Kim Jong-Un is to healthy weight management.

What bothers me about this though is that video games is trying to honestly be something it shouldn't...and that something is akin to Time Magazine or The Economist.  Let the professionals do that sort of job and just stick to previews.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've literally not heard anything about Anita except for people bitching about her.
> 
> No discussions on her topics or videos, no interest in her opinions, no forwarding of her articles--nothing.  All I ever see if 4chan-esque condemnations of her Twitter account and the good ol' Kickstarter fiasco, and I'm sure fewer and fewer people would even give a shit if all those people stopped talking about her, but that hate-boner is stronk.



Have to agree with this.

Anita doesn't illicit any kinda huge discourse on the topic she addresses.

It's pretty much just hate boners.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

> Extreme example.
> 
> And since when does good chunk = all?
> 
> She conned a charity specifically for female rep, got that slag Sarkeesian to pimp out Depression Quest, and as others have demonstrated rallied the idiots of tumblr and twitter when it was discovered she too was a slag. Indirect or not, her actions and those of others paint a bad light on their causes and others associated. Nowhere did I say the entirety was of that sort and if I gave the impression I said all of them well that's both our faults. However, since FemFreq it's been disturbing how retarded the internet has made a decent cause.



How does ONE woman show "a good chunk" of female representation is lacking integrity? You want a less extreme example of how outrageous that leap of judgement is? I'll give you one:

For every woman offering sexual favors to get ahead in life, there's a man taking advantage of his position to take her up on that offer.

And yet, there's a massive disparity in how much flak one gender is getting here vs the other. Nowhere have I read male representation has been compromised. Sure, the men involved are being chastised to some degree, but only females and feminism have been attacked. And that's because the internet salivates at the prospect of pointing their fingers and acting like some woman or other being a twat is of any indication that the movement or the gender is inherently at fault.

You say her actions paint in a negative light the causes she is associated with. I assert that it only does so if we choose to see it that way. And it's pretty clear people WANT to see it that way. I'm a feminist and I haven't been involved in any corruption recently. My fiance is a feminist too and she's a grounded individual. Most of my friends would identify themselves as feminists - how come they aren't representative of the cause they support? Is it because no one's shoved a mic in their faces yet? Is that how we elect our spokesmen? Heck, I could argue that even if she was some hypothetically officiated leader of the feminist movement that you would still be at fault for judging everyone who stood behind her before they knew she was a less than reputable character.

Look - I'm sure you have no ill intent here, no agenda against women or anything, but the implication you made is not only illogical but also damaging. If you want to help, as I'm sure any empathetic human being would, don't point at Zoe and say she makes feminists look bad. Assigning blame is easy, and it rids of you of any responsibility to progress and move past this senseless prejudice. Put yourself in the shoes of someone who would fall under such a gross generalization, because really that's all it takes.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

She doesn't prompt any real discourse because all she's got is her old college paper and "the patriarchy."

Yeah I don't like her because I think she diminishes modest and harder-working women in the tech fields.  If that's a hate boner, then so be it.

Seeing her twitter feed in league with Zoe just shows an even worse side.



> My fiance is a feminist too and she's a grounded individual. Most of my friends would identify themselves as feminists



Whoop dee doo.



> how come they aren't representative of the cause they support? Is it because no one's shoved a mic in their faces yet? Is that how we elect our spokesmen? Heck, I could argue that even if she was some hypothetically officiated leader of the feminist movement that you would still be at fault for judging everyone who stood behind her before they knew she was a less than reputable character.



Those who make the loudest noises by default are oft seen as the figureheads.  Case in point, Occupy Wall Street.  The loud, obnoxious, rather inefficient trolls of the movement helped shape the face of it.  Nobody sensible stepped up to the plate and thus the public viewed them as the idiots.

And you're confusing feminism as a whole with that of the cause within video games, which is what I'm actually attacking since what's being displayed is absolute idiocy.

How is it illogical to say that someone crusading for female representation places a stain on such cause by being exposed she whored her way into it?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> Also, she's not one of those kinds that just goes away if people stop talking about her.  She keeps butting into every category plus the white knight factor is off the charts.



bullshit.

Do you know what she was doing before this quinn thing started?

Literally just a whole year of her looking at women in gaming vids.

She honestly doesn't leave her small corner of the net unless folks drag her out.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2014)

Of course she won't go away.

However, engaging her in such a way that literally drug her out of obscurity in the first place is so unbelievably asinine and ass-backward I have no idea the thought process behind it.  

You're giving her attention.  Just because she has a twitter doesn't mean she's relevant anymore, but she becomes MORE and MORE relevant the more you engage the discourse because, apparently, it's impossible to do in an intelligent or composed way.  And, if she ignores or flippantly disregards any kind of retort or discussion, then _she should be ignored._

Not hard.

Unless, of course... it's something else.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

I mean mael, you'd have a point about anita if she was literally everywhere like a fucking whack-a-mole, but she honestly isn't.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

> the white knight factor



This is one of the most cretinous things the internet has spawned.

_"I'm going to invalidate your entire argument based on my assumption that all you want is to get laid"._


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> Kotaku is to insightful journalism the way Kim Jong-Un is to healthy weight management.
> 
> What bothers me about this though is that video games is trying to honestly be something it shouldn't...and that something is akin to Time Magazine or The Economist.  Let the professionals do that sort of job and just stick to previews.



Pretty much. I go to Time or the Economist if I want to read something insightful about the issues of today, I sure as fuck ain't going to Kotaku. I'm sure a lot of games journalist probably feel inadequacy about their roles compared to those people that are writing harrowing pieces about orphans in Syria while they are making the top ten Call of Duty Easter Eggs you didn't know about. That's probably why there's been so many attempts with the sjw shit, so they can feel like they are doing 'real' journalism. 

At the end of the day, don't try to be what you're not. There's only shame in your job if you think it yourself. You can't be the site trying to address the seedy shit that goes on in the gaming industry in one post... and then the next one is a clickbait hilarious video of a guy teaching his dog to play tetris. The dichotomy is too much to overcome and people won't take you seriously as a result.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

zenieth said:


> bullshit.
> 
> Do you know what she was doing before this quinn thing started?
> 
> ...



She has a twitter feed with m'lady white knights salivating over her.  Are you kidding?

Don't confuse inactivity with non-existence.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Of course she won't go away.
> 
> However, engaging her in such a way that literally drug her out of obscurity in the first place is so unbelievably asinine and ass-backward I have no idea the thought process behind it.
> 
> ...



You must've ignored that picture posted then.

She was there from the get-go promoting this stupid game and is more than likely on the defense of Zoe the way Fish is.  My biggest beef with Anita is how she conned people into such a trite cause where tens of thousands could've been spent on oh I don't know battered women shelters or something more worthy.

Giving direct attention isn't the issue at hand here.  Whether or not any of us do so is moot considering the shitstorm caused by Quinn and that no matter what the twitter knights will come out.   

What's blowing my mind is how people simply don't see this makes what could be a noble cause look bad.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

The fuck are you on about mael?

I didn't argue that she was nonexistent. I argued that fallacious claim that the bitch is living clickbait with the intention of being clickbait.

You're making her that. Not herself


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> What's blowing my mind is how people simply don't see this makes what could be a noble cause look bad.



TIL some slut represents what I believe in because shes famous. Made more ironic by the fact that most of her fame comes from the scandal that just now took place.

A+, 8.5/10 would read again.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I mean mael, you'd have a point about anita if she was literally everywhere like a fucking whack-a-mole, but she honestly isn't.



But she's in this and thus relevant.



Naruto said:


> This is one of the most cretinous things the internet has spawned.
> 
> _"I'm going to invalidate your entire argument based on my assumption that all you want is to get laid"._



All the fucks I could give.

By denying this exists, you have pretty much blinded yourself to the possibility that soft-spined men exist because they can't think for themselves and tie into causes they wouldn't normally be in to look progressive even if the women involved are complete cunts.

Case in point, Dresden Codak's Aaron Diaz.  



Platinum said:


> Pretty much. I go to Time or the Economist if I want to read something insightful about the issues of today, I sure as fuck ain't going to Kotaku. I'm sure a lot of games journalist probably feel inadequacy about their roles compared to those people that are writing harrowing pieces about orphans in Syria while they are making the top ten Call of Duty Easter Eggs you didn't know about. That's probably why there's been so many attempts with the sjw shit, so they can feel like they are doing 'real' journalism.
> 
> At the end of the day, don't try to be what you're not. There's only shame in your job if you think it yourself. You can't be the site trying to address the seedy shit that goes on in the gaming industry in one post... and then the next one is a clickbait hilarious video of a guy teaching his dog to play tetris. The dichotomy is too much to overcome and people won't take you seriously as a result.



But video games are srs bzns nowadays.  

It's kinda sickening.  Maybe I'm an oldfag but I've now had more enjoyment playing Quake, Chrono Trigger, Contra III, etc., over new shit.  It's something meant to be fun taking itself way too seriously nowadays.



Naruto said:


> TIL some slut represents what I believe in because shes famous. Made more ironic by the fact that most of her fame comes from the scandal that just now took place.
> 
> A+, 8.5/10 would read again.



Please type in a manner that's more coherent.

And no shit infamy makes folks more famous.  Look at Pamela Smart.

Being a smarmy shit doesn't lend credence to your argument though.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael are you even reading the points brought up?

I didn't say she wasn't in this.

She clearly is there with that tweet.

Though it's honestly peripheral and has no actual relevance to the story other than the fact that she is who she is.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Mael are you even reading the points brought up?
> 
> I didn't say she wasn't in this.
> 
> ...



Yes, dude, I get what you're saying.

I'm just saying with her in it, it gets a whole lot worse given her fanbase.

That was my original inquiry from the get-go, whether she or her apologist fans have rallied to Zoe's defense for whatever illogical reason.  Because if that was the case then you know it's going to get worse.  Fish is small time compared.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh, please.

Are we still on that 'omg she conned those ppl' routine?  Give it a fucking rest; the entire world is run on flagrant wastes of money on frivolous things, don't give me this shit that's  your biggest beef with her when the entire fucking video game market could be used on battered women's shelters, entire gaming markets like F2P kids games are a bigger scam than Anita could ever hope to be, but that gosh-darn gender angle just gets in the way!

You know what would have happened if people didn't threaten to rape Anita (which is not acceptable, by the way, in case there are few unclear on acting like a civilized human being) after she started that Kickstarter?  She'd have gotten the same amount of attention she did with her Lego videos: very little.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

you didn't give an initial inquiry.

You just called anita a slag and Boskov called you out on that pointless tangent.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh, please.
> 
> Are we still on that 'omg she conned those ppl' routine?  Give it a fucking rest; the entire world is run on flagrant wastes of money on frivolous things, don't give me this shit that's  your biggest beef with her when the entire fucking video game market could be used on battered women's shelters, entire gaming markets like F2P kids games are a bigger scam than Anita could ever hope to be, but that gosh-darn gender angle just gets in the way!
> 
> You know what would have happened if people didn't threaten to rape Anita (which is not acceptable, by the way, in case there are few unclear on acting like a civilized human being) after she started that Kickstarter?  She'd have gotten the same amount of attention she did with her Lego videos: very little.



Yes but there's a relative difference between the game markets and one woman asking for money to play games and use feminist critiques.

One is an industry that makes products for people to play with.  The other is an individual who wants to be a feminist.  The industry doesn't represent any cause but itself and the dollar.  The individual is using an industry to make some ill-conceived notion and asking people to donate for her playing games.

You're also speculating with the rape thing.  With that it becomes a chicken or egg circle.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Basically, you motherfuckers made the monster you're fighting


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

zenieth said:


> you didn't give an initial inquiry.
> 
> You just called anita a slag and Boskov called you out on that pointless tangent.





Mael said:


> Has Snarkeesian even made any excuses as of late for Zoe?
> 
> Has her sleeping around been celebrated as some misbegotten power grab for wimminz?



Okay while callously worded it's still an inquiry.

Because this is the Age of Internet, and we have people claiming that Dhzokar Tsarnaev is completely innocent, you can't leave anything to chance and I ask this because people do rush to defend shitheads regardless of background.  Hence, given the topic and the prior endorsement of Depression Quest, I inquired if she's now rushing to help her again.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Pointless tangent?

Pointless tangent


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Pointless tangent?
> 
> Pointless tangent



Okay to you, yes.  Kudos.

Doesn't mean a man can't ask a curious question given the nature of these sorts of things.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> All the fucks I could give.



Then you're not worth my time.



> Being a smarmy shit doesn't lend credence to your argument though.



For your sake, maybe lay off the flaming because while I have been pretty nice and lenient these last few years you're not inspiring much sympathy from me.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Then you're not worth my time.
> 
> And for your sake, maybe lay off the flaming because while I have been pretty nice and lenient these last few years you're not inspiring much sympathy from me.



Dude you're the one acting smarmy with the 8.5/10 A+ thing, not me.

Plus there's no flaming in that post, merely questioning your logic.

Guess I should know when to stop if I'm completely on Blue's side with this.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2014)

And, what I'm saying is, don't say she's a horrible person because she used money, voluntarily rendered by people (dumb as they might be), to make videos about female representation in video games, and got a lot more than was asked, because that's not your beef with her; you're not mad because she didn't donate it to a women's shelter.

And, Mael; I browsed 4chan during the the debacle.  Those exact words were said.  And, you're right, maybe nobody said the words 'rape' _before_ the videos were made.  A) that's still not conducive to productive discussion, nor is it to being a decent human being, up to and including defending or ignoring such statements; and, B) the fact remains that virtually all of her attention stemmed from mouthbreathers who couldn't let alone and decided that a bunch of insults were a good idea, and thusly her viral exposure came to fruition.

You're not even helping your own cause.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

It's a pointless tangent because it doesn't address the core of the actual problems this situation causes.

Here they are by the way.

- Conflict of Interest
- Bribery
- Media censorship
- Journalism integrity
- Industry corruption


Your point was as clickbait as 95% of kotaku


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Come now, Mael. Calling me a smarmy shit not flaming? You have your warning, do with it what you will.

Questioning my logic, though? That's fucking rich. I gave you the benefit of the doubt with my initial reply but you're clearly not addressing anything or trying to have any reasonable discourse. I'm sorry if you think responding to you in kind discredits what I've previously stated in the least.

But since you "have no fucks to give" and the extent of your argument has been "BUT SHE TOTALLY DOES REPRESENT A BUNCH OF PEOPLE" I don't see the point of dragging this on.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

I mean unless it's revealed that Quinn was munching on Anita's muffin before her tweet, fuck does it matter that she tweeted bout it?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 20, 2014)

Gotta agree. Tying her and Phil Fish into this does nothing but continues to make their irrelevant asses stay in the public conscious. Attention whores don't care if you hate them as long as you know who they are. Letting them fade away into obscurity will hurt them way more than any criticism ever could.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

The problem is that you're facing it like she's the feminist and not just a shitty oppurtunist.

I mean you mention the company backing her and yet don't have the sense to point out that said company was burned and abused by her just for her to get a leg up?

That's so skewed, you don't even know.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> The charity is already hurt by this so yeah Naruto this does hurt others by proxy.  It's not "lel feminism" but it is once bitten, twice shy.



So what you're saying is the average male to whom this will make feminism look bad is incapable of dissociating the acts of one woman from a movement she identified with.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Then why bring up the 'once bitten, twice shy' statement at the end?

It's completely irrelevant to the discussion.

It's not like we're meeting quinn for the second time and being asked to give her another chance.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

I mean either you've an issue with feminism

Or you don't have faith in human intelligence.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Jesus Christ zen.  You missed the implication of the "once bitten twice shy."

It's not about giving Zoe a second chance.  It's about the second time someone tries to get their game developed for the cause in particular.



> I mean either you've an issue with feminism
> 
> Or you don't have faith in human intelligence.



I have an issue with internet feminism when there's actual support for Andrea Dworkin and frothing at the mouth at the term "equity feminism" which makes more sense a la Katherine K. Young and Christina Hoff Sommers.

Also, people don't change dramatically...patterns continue.  History should tell you this.



Naruto said:


> So what you're saying is the average male to whom this will make feminism look bad is incapable of dissociating the acts of one woman from a movement she identified with.



Did I say "the average male?"

No I didn't.  Now that was a poor assumption on your end.

What I did say is that these sorts of burns will produce a "once bitten twice shy" mentality with some especially with the next indie developer trying to get a leg up.  If your house is broken into by a man or woman claiming to be your friend, will you not act with caution the next time around with someone else?  It's human nature to be cautious to the next person after placing too much faith, trust, or support in someone who burned you in the end.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> Jesus Christ zen.  You missed the implication of the "once bitten twice shy."
> 
> It's not about giving Zoe a second chance.  It's about the second time someone tries to get their game developed for the cause in particular.



you really didn't get my ppoint


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

zenieth said:


> you really didn't get my ppoint



I don't think either of us are getting the points.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> Did I say "the average male?"
> 
> No I didn't.  Now that was a poor assumption on your end.



Perhaps. But if it's anything less than the average male then there would have been no issue to begin with.



Mael said:


> What I did say is that these sorts of burns will produce a "once bitten twice shy" mentality with some especially with the next indie developer trying to get a leg up.  If your house is broken into by a man or woman claiming to be your friend, will you not act with caution the next time around with someone else?  It's human nature to be cautious to the next person after placing too much faith, trust, or support in someone who burned you in the end.



But why would you associate that aspect of her personality with what she did? I guess I don't see where you're coming from. I could understand if someone cheated on you that you might have a harder time trusting people. It's not wholly logical, but it's understandable. I can even relate.

But not only are we detached from this incident, what's being brought into question isn't even related to the degradation of her character.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

what the bloody hell is equity feminism?


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Perhaps. But if it's anything less than the average male then there would have been no issue to begin with.



But you can't just say "the average male" because that also paints an improper picture of who or what is in control of the next situation or observation be it man or woman.



> But why would you associate that aspect of her personality with what she did? I guess I don't see where you're coming from. I could understand if someone cheated on you that you might have a harder time trusting people. It's not wholly logical, but it's understandable. I can even relate.
> 
> But not only are we detached from this incident, what's being brought into question isn't even related to the degradation of her character.



All I'm trying to say is that her actions made the very thing she was trying to plug look bad.  It's collateral damage and depending on the true outcome of this could stain either reputation or future operations.  Obviously this isn't going to have some sort of lethal backdraft like the Stauffenberg plot but I thought it was a decent concept with the charity she conned.  Now they look bad for not vetting and they're burned because they can't trust people like they should.



zenieth said:


> what the bloody hell is equity feminism?







> Sommers describes equity feminism as an ideology rooted in classical liberalism, and that aims for full civil and legal equality for women. Experimental psychologist Steven Pinker expands on Sommers to write, "Equity feminism is a moral doctrine about equal treatment that makes no commitments regarding open empirical issues in psychology or biology."


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael, do Zoe's actions affect the way you see other feminists? Forget what others think for a moment, just answer that one question.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Mael, do Zoe's actions affect the way you see other feminists? Forget what others think for a moment, just answer that one question.



It affects the way I see the feminist *movement* in the video game industry.  The sudden endorsement and then sudden betrayal to me shows diving in haphazardly just because it's "for the cause."  I'd say the same for a racial or class cause, once again pointing at Occupy Wall Street as an example where people jumped right in and defended its illogical decentralized leadership and then had nowhere to turn to when it crashed and burned.  I have to see how other feminist *individuals* respond or react to this in order to get a proper judgment.

It's relativistic which I know can rustle jimmies, not yours specifically, but others.

Does it affect my view on the entire cause as a whole?  Only a scant amount.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> It affects the way I see the feminist *movement* in the video game industry.  The sudden endorsement and then sudden betrayal to me shows diving in haphazardly just because it's "for the cause."  I have to see how other feminist *individuals* respond or react to this in order to get a proper judgment.
> 
> It's relativistic which I know can rustle jimmies, not yours specifically, but others.
> 
> Does it affect the entire cause as a whole?  Only a scant amount.



Why do you think feminists are beholden to standards we do not demand of other groups (or do you believe we do)? Do you feel the actions of an individual are intrinsically connected to the group they associate themselves with?

Do you think it's fair to everyone else that you will have a preconceived notion of them based on things outside their control?

And, if you're capable of reasoning this, why do you think others could not?


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Why do you think feminists are beholden to standards we do not demand of other groups (or do you believe we do)? Do you feel the actions of an individual are intrinsically connected to the group they associate themselves with?
> 
> Do you think it's fair to everyone else that you will have a preconceived notion of them based on things outside their control?
> 
> And, if you're capable of reasoning this, why do you think others could not?



Again, it's entirely relative.  I think with issues of race there are different standards expected like there are of gender.  I think feminists are beholden to a different set because especially within the realm of the internet and electronic media they are being the loudest, far more than the LGBT or racial movements.  Garnering that much attention into so many spheres of society is going to build a greater expectation of standards.  

I also feel that the actions of individuals, whether intentionally or not, do impact a group or groups.  Take Islamic extremism for example, or religious extremism to be broader.  Everyone knows that moderates exist.  However, when ISIS buries people alive in the name of Islam, does that not have a horrid impact on the perception of Islam and those who follow it?  It produced an entire debate on the "moderate Muslim" and just how much power that moderate Muslim majority had in squashing the ill-conceived notions thanks to OBL and other extremists.

I never said it was fair, but I acknowledge that it's human nature that this happens and is nigh impossible to control.  I don't think others could because once again, it's human nature, and you double-down with this because it deals with electronic and social media.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> Again, it's entirely relative.



I hope you're not offended when I say you're dodging the question. And I mean this, despite earlier unpleasantness we're now discussing this so I'd like to continue and I'd like to keep it civil.



> I also feel that the actions of individuals, whether intentionally or not, do impact a group or groups.  Take Islamic extremism for example, or religious extremism to be broader.  Everyone knows that moderates exist.  However, when ISIS buries people alive in the name of Islam, does that not have a horrid impact on the perception of Islam and those who follow it?  It produced an entire debate on the "moderate Muslim" and just how much power that moderate Muslim majority had in squashing the ill-conceived notions thanks to OBL and other extremists.



Now who's using an extreme example  ?

But I don't disagree with the sentiment, actually. However we are both reasonably intelligent individuals and I assume raised with a modicum of social awareness. We have the luxury of debating this in an internet forum because it doesn't directly affect our average day. And you and I both know it would be unfair to judge someone's faith because of extremists. Or, if we're being completely honest, I judge most if not all creeds as equally shitty 



> I never said it was fair, but I acknowledge that it's human nature that this happens and is nigh impossible to control.  I don't think others could because once again, it's human nature, and you double-down with this because it deals with electronic and social media.



Humor me. Do you think it's fair?


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I hope you're not offended when I say you're dodging the question. And I mean this, despite earlier unpleasantness we're now discussing this so I'd like to continue and I'd like to keep it civil.



But I'm not.  It really does depend on who or what the issue is because its level of exposure, intricate details, causes, etc., does determine what standards are placed on it.  The more attention something receives, the more often standards are imposed on it.  Politicians go through this ad infinitum.



> Now who's using an extreme example  ?



Touche.



> But I don't disagree with the sentiment, actually. However we are both reasonably intelligent individuals and I assume raised with a modicum of social awareness. We have the luxury of debating this in an internet forum because it doesn't directly affect our average day. And you and I both know it would be unfair to judge someone's faith because of extremists. Or, if we're being completely honest, I judge most if not all creed's as equally shitty



Maybe I'll use another example.  Let's take the words of some evangelical pastor who goes on about gays being an abomination and will burn in hell.  His words, his beliefs, have an impact on the group that he's associated with whether or not they say they believe the same or not.  He's still tied to them.

Another example would be some civil rights leader who on the outside looks fair and grassroots, simply fighting for a noble cause or doing what he or she can.  Then it's revealed that this person either collaborated with an enemy, staged an event, committed a crime, deceived people into giving money, or sexed their way up the chain.  This not only reveals the fraud with the individual but paints the group as stupid or gullible.  The civil rights cause takes a hit because someone fighting for that cause was revealed to be a shit and now outsiders will look at that and judge accordingly.



> Humor me. Do you think it's fair?



In most cases it isn't fair, but it's human nature.  It has happened so many times I simply shrug and acknowledge it for the reality it is.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2014)

If you can see that it isn't fair, then why wouldn't you be able to reason, against whatever preconceptions you might have, that you therefore shouldn't judge them for the acts of others? I don't believe that you can't or that you wouldn't.

Human nature is enough justification for a knee-jerk reaction, ignorance explains persistent prejudice and lack of empathy covers what the rest does not.



> Let's take the words of some evangelical pastor who goes on about gays being an abomination and will burn in hell. His words, his beliefs, have an impact on the group that he's associated with whether or not they say they believe the same or not. He's still tied to them.



The problem with this analogy is that the ratio of people who adhere to this notion (with various degrees of extremism) is much higher amongst the catholic. When the Pope and the President both express some measure of disapproval in regards to gay couples (something that's been getting better with time, as I'm sure will be the case with feminism) and a sizable portion of pastors and followers agree - you have what used to be a majority and what still survives as a big part of the faith as something that incorporates those values. Most people from my grandparents' generation are fairly anti-gay or at least gay-ignorant. Conversely, atheism or agnosticism is more and more prevalent with younger generations because we have a tendency to be more progressive. Which means most catholic church goers, figureheads or not, are old and regressive in their beliefs. Which means the association is valid.

Who is defending Zoe, though? Nobody. She doesn't represent anyone, and it's painfully clear from the lack of support from the community that's been brought into question.



> Another example would be some civil rights leader who on the outside looks fair and grassroots, simply fighting for a noble cause or doing what he or she can. Then it's revealed that this person either collaborated with an enemy, staged an event, committed a crime, deceived people into giving money, or sexed their way up the chain. This not only reveals the fraud with the individual but paints the group as stupid or gullible. The civil rights cause takes a hit because someone fighting for that cause was revealed to be a shit and now outsiders will look at that and judge accordingly.



This wouldn't happen. The person in question would be made to answer for their crimes and any shadow of doubt would be cast upon the systems put in place to organize it - the governing body and not the group itself.

Case in point: people hate PETA but people love animals and legitimately want to protect animal rights. Despite several horrible truths have been revealed in the last few years regarding PETA, ridiculing people who care about the causes they represent is not a thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

Now what is this about? Someone sleeping around?
Not much news if you ask me then.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Holy shit, it's like the Cafe in here (no wonder someone got pissed at being caught flaming). This has been hilarious, keep it up.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh krory's here?

Never mind I'll have to stop now.  Sorry Nardo for another day.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Now what is this about? Someone sleeping around?
> Not much news if you ask me then.



Some girl slept around, fucked 5 different guys, a few journalists to get positive attention toward some crappy game she made. BF finds out and makes a big ass post detailing the entire relationship and posting evidence. While this happens, more shit gets revealed about Zoe, including how she shut down multiple charities, false flagged herself to get sympathy and support for her game, sexually harassing people at weddings, and literally tried to censor every website that tried to report it(she successfully deleted the shit from Archives.org).


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

>Implying Mael was actually refuting or responding to anything instead of just flaming and saying "Whoop dee doo" - literally - to anything that made a point.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 20, 2014)

Can this irrelevant drama please go away now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

I find this hard to believe...

kotaku writers having slept with women seem like bs to me


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

pfffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

>People still acting like they are forced into this thread to reply

lol


----------



## Fiona (Aug 20, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> I find this hard to believe...
> 
> kotaku writers having slept with women seem like bs to me



Okay I laughed  

+1


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> I find this hard to believe...
> 
> kotaku writers having slept with women seem like bs to me



Nailed it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Nailed it.



I'm sure there's another joke or play-on-words to bounce off of this.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Gino said:


> What was wrong with my post other then you being a little bitch about it Naruto......



>Whine about white knights
>...no white knighting going on in this thread at all


----------



## Fiona (Aug 20, 2014)

I can't believe Gaf has taken this so seriously. 

Lore made a thread last night and its damn near at 50 pages already


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Well there was that one guy but he posted like twice.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Gino is outright reaching old-Espionage levels of "trolling."


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2014)

krory said:


> >Whine about white knights
> >...*no white knighting going on in this thread at all*



Tell me where I said that.

Should I have said on Youtube,Neogaf,Twitter and Reddit instead. 

I didn't think people were this slow.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)

Fiona said:


> I can't believe Gaf has taken this so seriously.
> 
> Lore made a thread last night and its damn near at 50 pages already



Over 10,000 comments were deleted from Reddit in a couple of hours, threads on 4chan would get nearly a 1000 posts in a half hour before getting pruned. This is a big deal.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Gino said:


> Tell me where I said that.
> 
> Should I have said on Youtube,Neogaf,Twitter and Reddit instead.
> 
> I didn't think people were this slow.



Come on, man... I expect better than this from you. I know you've been out of the game for a while, but Christ.


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2014)

krory said:


> Come on, man... I expect better than this from you. I know you've been out of the game for a while, but Christ.



Not effective..........

You owe me an apology

Say Gino I'm sorry for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 20, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Over 10,000 comments were deleted from Reddit in a couple of hours, threads on 4chan would get nearly a 1000 posts in a half hour before getting pruned. This is a big deal.



But why is it a big deal? 

The girl, her game and the entire situation surrounding it is almost entirely irrelevant. 

As I said earlier in the thread its not a AAA title worth millions, she isn't a renowned developer/designer and the guys she whored herself out to are not particularly influential in any way. 

If this involved people who were more important or a franchise that has millions of fans I would completely understand all the uproar and the mindless gossip and debate. 

But its not....

The whole gaming journalism thing is not a shock either. It has been widely assumed that gaming journalism has been crooked and questionable for years now. This is a confirmation of something that people had already suspected. Not a shocking story out of left field. I'm more surprised something like this was not reported sooner. 

If I am missing a big part of the story please inform me, but as it I see it right now this is being made WAY WAY more important than it actually is.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

"Who cares if it was a bum that as killed, why even bother with it? I mean I could see if it was a celebrity or a politician but he was just some homeless guy, why even charge him?"


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

This logic now dictates that unless your game is triple-A, you shouldn't warrant _any_ coverage, or reviews, and your game should just be free anyway like this one. I mean, it's not like Activision made this game so who cares then? Gawd.


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2014)

this guy.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 20, 2014)

krory said:


> "Who cares if it was a bum that as killed, why even bother with it? I mean I could see if it was a celebrity or a politician but he was just some homeless guy, why even charge him?"





krory said:


> This logic now dictates that unless your game is triple-A, you shouldn't warrant _any_ coverage, or reviews, and your game should just be free anyway like this one. I mean, it's not like Activision made this game so who cares then? Gawd.



Yes krory that is an entirely acceptable comparison and not at all idiotic. 

This is not a murder or coverage regarding a game that has been developed by a small company. This is some girl who has apparently traded sex for what she thought would be more attention.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)

Fiona said:


> But why is it a big deal?
> 
> The girl, her game and the entire situation surrounding it is almost entirely irrelevant.
> 
> ...



It not being a triple A title doesn't discount its relevance, its not a shock that this happened, its a chance to blow the lid on this.

I've already posted multiple times(even in response to you), I'll just quote myself.



Xiammes said:


> Everyone has known that gaming journalism has been shit for awhile, however its incredible hard to point fingers and expose it because "help I'm being oppressed" and SJW running to their rescue, we now have damning evidence.
> 
> You are missing a part of the story, this has evolved way beyond the massive conflict of interest that Kotaku and who ever else she fucked partook in, she had doxed 3 charity organizations we know of, one of them was making video games based on idea's pitched from women, Zoe called it oppressive because she would only get 8% of the royalties and the rest goes to charity and rallied up her SJW to have the website doxed. She then used her "connections" to make sure no one would publish the story.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Aug 20, 2014)

So to you this is more about uncovering the truth behind gaming journalism than it is her, the feminism crap, etc etc etc? 

That I can see and respect.

Its the mindless drones on gaf and twitter going on and on about her being a whore and how feminism has played a role etc etc that I can't stand.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)

Fiona said:


> So to you this is more about uncovering the truth behind gaming journalism than it is her, the feminism crap, etc etc etc?
> 
> That I can see and respect.
> 
> Its the mindless drones on gaf and twitter going on and on about her being a whore and how feminism has played a role etc etc that I can't stand.



Anyone smart knows not to make this solely about her, hell I could probably argue a portion of them are white nights shills trying to discredit the people against her.


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2014)

Fiona said:


> So to you this is more about uncovering the truth behind gaming journalism than it is her, the feminism crap, etc etc etc?
> 
> That I can see and respect.



That's what it was to originally be about but then people started coming out of nowhere shitting on the dude for thezoepost blog thing while excusing the chick of her actions.So naturally shit hit the fan and the convo went in that direction unsurprisingly.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 20, 2014)

Gino said:


> That's what it was to originally be about but then people started coming out of nowhere shitting on the dude for thezoepost blog thing while excusing the chick of her actions.So naturally shit hit the fan and the convo went in that direction unsurprisingly.



It also isn't helping that not many sites are really covering the issue or allowing it to be discussed


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

>Only took over a hundred posts for people to finally realize what this is about
>Sudden back-pedalling


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2014)

krory said:


> >Only took over a hundred posts for people to finally realize what this is about
> >Sudden back-pedalling



>This doesn't sound like an apology to me.
>Don't make me repeat myself Krory-Kun


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)

Fiona said:


> It also is n't helping that not many sites are really covering the issue or allowing it to be discussed



Thats why there is a big protest being planned for Pax at the end of the month, hopefully it doesn't fall through.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2014)

Fiona said:


> So to you this is more about uncovering the truth behind gaming journalism than it is her, the feminism crap, etc etc etc?



Of course it is. The fact that this chick is a crazy slut is just change. Especially for being one who plays the victim complex/feminism card at every opportunity she gets. Including now.

But the real target here is Kotaku and the game journalism industry in general, and that's what gamers are mostly focusing on. Everyone just focuses on the retarded White Knighting/Gender Persecution/ when they get a basic look at the whole picture because first world gender equality is all the rage these days. All of that shit is stirring the pot for all kinds of groups and information outlets but I don't give a shit about that. When the group in question is talking about this entire debacle, the main issue is corruption and unethical business practices. 



Fiona said:


> This is some girl who has apparently traded sex for what she thought would be more attention *to her work.*



Fixed. And if people want to criticize her for that, all the power to them. 

I mean, some retards might claim that the entire feminist movement should be judged because of the actions of that tramp, which is retarded and false, but so are the people who are trying to denounce and demonize the critics because some guys on the internet are taking this shit too far and crucifying her online like she ruined their lives or something.

Just trying to brush away this pathetic behavior is just as inane as the people that say she's worse than Hitler. If you want to discuss this, you don't start your argument by saying that some people are being dicks about it. It's the fucking internet. Focus on the matter instead of being a Knight in Shining armor or just another guy carrying a torch and a pitchfork.

Not that it's important in the first place anyway when it comes to *video games*. Her career is dead and her games were just experimental indie crap with barely any gameplay. I had no idea about who she was before all of this but I played Depression Quest. Not a good game, if you can call it that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> I find this hard to believe...
> 
> kotaku writers having slept with women seem like bs to me


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2014)

Zoe Quinn must be a confirmed toaster then


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 20, 2014)

A Post from the kotaku website's response about the scandal very interesting.



> I'm aware that my anonymity is going to make this a very easy claim to dismiss, but I can't take any chances, really.
> 
> I'm an indie developer. I'm at a level of 'fame' where if I told you my name, you'd go "Oh are you the guy who made...", struggle for about a minute, then probably get it. Anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

>Leigh Alexander

Not surprised at all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2014)

"After careful examination and a thorough investigation, I can safely announce that our guy totally did *not* fuck that lady for a good review. Everyone can go home now."

Well, that solves everything.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

That's true because the review no longer exists.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2014)

krory said:


> That's true because the review no longer exists.



The review for Zoe's game??

If so...


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

There are literally apparently no reviews for the game anywhere - I can't find them, Metacritic doesn't even list a single "professional" review for the game.

I mean, it's an indie game but that just seems awfully suspicious...


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2014)

Plenty of user reviews though and I don't think it's really any surprise that the aggregate of users consider this game absolute shite. 

This is fucking gold:


> artexplosion
> 
> 10
> 
> ...


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2014)

The World said:


> Zoe Quinn must be a confirmed toaster then



googled her.

would sooner fuck an actual toaster


----------



## HolyHands (Aug 21, 2014)

Honestly, this story wouldn't have gotten as big as it did if not for the fact that websites went balls to the wall in trying to prevent people from talking about it. When word got out, practically every major gaming website banned all discussions of it, deleted any posts mentioning it, and banned a lot of people for talking about it. A reddit thread managed to get over 20,000 comments deleted, even 4chan deleted threads on it for a few days, and I've heard (unverified) comments that they even tried to get it deleted from web archive sites.

That's a pretty extreme response for something that's really nothing more than a typical sex scandal. Censorship just gives the conspiracy theories more weight, so moderators everywhere really dropped the ball on that one.

As for the scandal itself, Zoe has definitely proved that she isn't a very good person. The evidence posted by her ex-BF is pretty damning, and the fact that she slept with gaming journalists IS a cause for concern. It's generally a big deal when journalists are laying in bed with the same people they're covering, so it is worth talking about and shouldn't be swept under the rug.  Of course, it's pretty common knowledge that gaming journalism is a pile of crap, so knowing that you can sex your way to the top isn't that surprising.


----------



## Barry. (Aug 21, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> googled her.
> 
> would sooner fuck an actual toaster



Bruh....I thought she would've been some hot gamer chick. I was sadly mistaken.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2014)

Someone who mad a misinformed game about depression who had to sleep around to get it even _mentioned_ on a website - where the hell would "hot" even come into play?


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 21, 2014)

So I watched a let's play of Depression Quest.

I thought the LPer was just visiting a website for the longest until I realized that this was the actual game.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 21, 2014)

The most shocking aspect of what happened, and the ensuing coverup is the looks of the girl who was able to inspire this. How much are these guys making exactly?

It can't be very much. Jesus.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2014)

>the most shocking aspect

Oh Marty, you card.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 21, 2014)

I mean a girl that looks like that was able to screw her way to the top, with her goofy ass blue hair, trying to look like an overweight Anime character in a billion dollar industry? Is that where we're at? Some idiot even risked his marriage for _her_?

I've never really been a part of this 4chan/SJW/Kotaku world, but it;s gotten so much worse since I last checked in. If *that *girls pussy power carries that much of a haymaker we're in much worse shape than I imagined.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2014)

I caught wind of this story a few days ago, and apparently her defenders are trying to make it a case of female empowerment...?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I caught wind of this story a few days ago, and apparently her defenders are trying to make it a case of female empowerment...?


It sort of is, if you think about it. Just not in the way that you think.

A lot of female empowerment people are ugly girls trying to passive aggressively push women off a proverbial cliff. Things like 'fat shaming' and 'ban bossy' are trying to encourage a universal race to the bottom among women. It's classic high school mean girls 101, just played at a higher level on a larger scale.

Fucking your way to the top used to be a realm that smoking hot chicks exclusively occupied. That's why girls love Marilyn Monroe so much. However, in this instance a girl that's far below mediocre at best was able to do it. It's female empowerment the same way a really really fat girl inventing a bikini to fit her fat ass and wearing it to the beach is 'brave'.



EDIT - Kim Kardashian too.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2014)

the fuck is marty even on about?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2014)

Whatever Marty tends to be on about.

Who let you out of the Cafe?   Where's your handler?  Does Mega know you're gone?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Come on. You don't think ANY of that makes sense?

Who is Mega?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2014)

Get the fuck outta here, this aint your section.

We don't give a shit about your crusade against fat chicks.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2014)

If I have to give my take, if it was just the affairs, there'd really be nothing to talk about. That reflects poorly on her as a person, but not on her career. The fact that it was people of such influential positions, and that these people seemed to have used their authority to her favor in light of their relationships with her that makes it all so messy. It just seems like for a person that from as far as I can tell, was adamant about infidelity, objectification of women and the like would just turn around and do such things is just hypocritical at the least. 

I did some further looking up on her, and she doesn't seem like a pleasant person in general...with the way other female devs and attempts to prop up other female devs have been undermined by her in particular.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2014)

Who the fuck let the Cafe in here?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2014)

Blue said:


> We actually don't. We live in a profoundly misandrist culture.
> 
> Slut shaming? Is misandrist. You don't get called a slut for having sex; you get called a slut for having sex with men.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 21, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> It sort of is, if you think about it. Just not in the way that you think.
> 
> A lot of female empowerment people are ugly girls trying to passive aggressively push women off a proverbial cliff. Things like 'fat shaming' and 'ban bossy' are trying to encourage a universal race to the bottom among women. It's classic high school mean girls 101, just played at a higher level on a larger scale.
> 
> ...



Man, I'm looking at that pic. 

And I'm like, that's not that bitch jumping, thats Earth's gravity doing its job to repel her.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2014)

This thread has gone down even lower than Zoe in a Kotaku Editor's officer.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

Platinum said:


> This thread has gone down even lower than Zoe in a Kotaku Editor's officer.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2014)

fuck, I need to rep plat


----------



## Fiona (Aug 22, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> It sort of is, if you think about it. Just not in the way that you think.
> 
> A lot of female empowerment people are ugly girls trying to passive aggressively push women off a proverbial cliff. Things like 'fat shaming' and 'ban bossy' are trying to encourage a universal race to the bottom among women. It's classic high school mean girls 101, just played at a higher level on a larger scale.
> 
> ...



What in the fuck did I just read  

Who let you out of the cafe?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> I find this hard to believe...
> 
> kotaku writers having slept with women seem like bs to me



THANK YOU\

*


Platinum said:



			This thread has gone down even lower than Zoe in a Kotaku Editor's officer.
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> It's female empowerment the same way a really really fat girl inventing a bikini to fit her fat ass and wearing it to the beach is 'brave'.



What the fuck? Because how dare fat people go to the beach, I guess.

This thread has given me cancer.

6-slotted PL levels of cancer.

Good god.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2014)

We were doing so good, too.

Relatively speaking.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

We stopped being "good" the moment Mael posted.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2014)

Naruto said:


> What the fuck? Because how dare fat people go to the beach, I guess.
> 
> This thread has given me cancer.
> 
> ...



yes
mandatory liposuction for everyone who wants to go to the beach


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2014)

Aaaand now we have officially switched the entire focus of the original topic to your day to day internal forum drama.

Never change, gaming department.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2014)

We aim to please!


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We aim to please!



so is that why we aim for the hair and not the eyes?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2014)

It's like we're in the cafe.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2014)

If this place becomes the Cafe, I will kill you all to prevent the contamination from spreading.


----------



## Gino (Aug 22, 2014)

Naruto do your damn job breh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2014)

What's even the Cafe?


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

It's where edgy people go to debate "real world" topics that they think they have an impact on.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

It's also a wonderful place to troll because of how seriously people take a lot of the shit there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Huh. Phil Fish got Doxxed.The cracker is apparently trying to pass himself off as 4chan.

So many red flags here. Who could possibly want to screw Phil Fish and 4chan over at the same time?

Does this have anything to do with the Quinn debacle? Did him attacking someone who was sexually harassed by her get him ousted? Is she behind all of this? Its not too farfetched.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2014)

Phish doxed himself, it was cloudflare, it has a 2 tier verification system, so unless someone stole his phone and his laptop, no one other then him could have altered the website, you would need a NSA tier server to try and hack it.

Most of those files were just blank documents, funny thing is he could go to jail over this.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't know if that's valid or true, but the funniest thing is knowing Fish, it's actually significantly more likely that he did this to himself - literally - than someone else hacked him.  He's that level of scumbag attention-whore.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Phish doxed himself, it was cloudflare, it has a 2 tier verification system, so unless someone stole his phone and his laptop, no one other then him could have altered the website, you would need a NSA tier server to try and hack it.
> 
> Most of those files were just blank documents, funny thing is he could go to jail over this.



Why would someone dox themselves...? I read some more of the stuff and that Zoe Quinn girl apparently did it too. What's the point in that?


----------



## Hunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why would someone dox themselves...? I read some more of the stuff and that Zoe Quinn girl apparently did it too. What's the point in that?



To make themselves appear as victims in the eyes of others to gain sympathy.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

You apparently don't understand literally how insane those two people are. Neither of them have once demonstrated a sense of shame or logic and feed on attention and being "martyrs for their cause" - it is hardly the first time, as well, that Fish flat-out made something up and went off into a psychotic rage online and "quit everything forever."

The reason they would do it is exactly what is happening - so-called journalists are reporting completely inaccurate information pertaining to what is going on. One such example is  which actually outright says that the "apparent" reason behind the "hacking" is an attack against Fish and Quinn because of their anti-sexist and anti-racist remarks (yes, flat-out implying that 4chan - referring to 4chan as a single PERSON - is doing this because they like sexism and racism).

They are outright being equated to shit like Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why would someone dox themselves...? I read some more of the stuff and that Zoe Quinn girl apparently did it too. What's the point in that?



To gain sympathy and be the victim when they are clearly the problem.

Zoe Quinn doxing was just fake info, the number she posted went to a motorcycle shop down in New York or something like that. Tumblr knew that Zoe was making up bullshit, because the type of "hacking" she portrayed is something not possible with Tumblr.

Phish is most likely doing it to get attention away from Kotaku and Zoe.



> I don't know if that's valid or true, but the funniest thing is knowing Fish, it's actually significantly more likely that he did this to himself - literally - than someone else hacked him.  He's that level of scumbag attention-whore




Everything about the post seems to be fake, the biggest indicator he said /V/, which is not how it is spelled. Also through server ip, they found out Phish's website was cloudflare, which is a 2 step verification, which means we need his phone or his computer to change the website.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

For further clarification just some of the reasons someone would lash back at either of them right now:

1) Claims of sexual harassment, sexist remarks, and threats from Quinn
2) Further threats and harassment from Fish after speaking out about said harassment from Quinn
3) Fish threatening people and referring to them as "rapists" for even _talking_ about Quinn sleeping around for publicity on her game - even if it's to tell people to _stop_ talking about it
4) Fish resorting to his typical, "You people don't even deserve to buy my game so I won't make it" defense while belittling even the people that _support_ him
5) Quinn faking allegations of abuse against her from sources that don't exist

Just to name a few.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

This is a verifiable media circus.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2014)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

I felt this needed to be made.


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> tell me gino
> 
> how do you get a list of names and personal information worth a massive 1.5 GB and it being exactly what you want within minutes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2014)

Erm
i take it that image shows you dont have an exact answer other than what I and others have concluded? o;


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 23, 2014)

Tl;DR it was a faux hack made by someone who fish hired, someone closer to him


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> Erm
> i take it that image shows you dont have an exact answer other than what I and others have concluded? o;


You answered my question.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks like he was...



_Fishing_ for attention.


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah....no, that's not funny.

Good previous post tho kro.


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2014)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

Esura said:


> Yeah....no, that's not funny.
> 
> Good previous post tho kro.



Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2014)

krory said:


> Looks like he was...
> 
> 
> 
> _Fishing_ for attention.



wait wait
krory
since on the off chance it might have been a friend of fish

would it be

_phishing_? O:


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> wait wait
> krory
> since on the off chance it might have been a friend of fish
> 
> ...



Now you're just going on a...



_Fishing_ expedition.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2014)

ahahahah


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pKmy5OKg6lo[/YOUTUBE]

New video


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

She's cute in a jaded sorta way.


kinda like /v/


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2014)

I never thought I'd see the day where I would be positively impressed with /v/.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2014)

Don't forget /pol/, they came up with the idea.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rn7Q4XbWqvQ[/YOUTUBE]

ahahahaha


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2014)

This...........This will be remembered.


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> ahahahah



This is fucking awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

I'd say good job

/pol/


but deep in my heart I know that's a lie cause /pol/


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

There's much enjoyment to be had from reading the comments sections of all the articles "confirming" the 4chan attack against Phil Fish.


----------



## EJ (Aug 23, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How?  What?
> 
> There's a whole lot of silly and innocuous things going in gaming that are garnering far more attention than is necessary, and often detract from actual issues within the industry, but 'this one girl slept with somebody now all women in gaming have no integrity' is pretty far off into "*tips fedora* M'lady" land.
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding?



Great post.

And if this person has been screwing other people over in malicious ways then she's a straight up asshole. Hope she doesn't find work in these fields again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 23, 2014)

"It was me all along! The evil, racist and sexist person called V from the FourChan game board!"

Guess Phil Fish isn't a method actor. People honestly don't give /v/ enough credit, there's some genuine love for video games inside all of the inherent bullshit that comes from a mostly rule-free image board.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "It was me all along! The evil, racist and sexist person called V from the FourChan game board!"



Careful, Death - as it stands, most publications (and most people, if what I've tried to talk to people about it indicates) would actually believe that you are, indeed, this V individual now.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 23, 2014)

So appearantly Phil Fish is leaving the industry...again.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

He aint even been in the industry since fez.

The fuck has he worked on?


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

You're a little behind.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

>That awkward moment when I remember my GameFAQs name is "VickersZombie"


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

At first I thought this issue was needlessly overblown but now that I've seen just HOW deep the rabbit hole goes, I'm glad the mods on NF didn't have sex with any indie devs and germ jernalists.




Or did they?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2014)

Wait, you haven't?


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

I think what bothers me most about this whole ordeal is that the thread title still isn't fixed.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2014)

Unlike games journalists, the NF staff has never hidden under any preconceptions of integrity .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2014)

Where were you when Orichimaru used privilege and disposable income to purchase his way to the top of corrupt Reznor's heart? 

WHERE WERE ANY OF YOU?!?!

WHERE DOES THE ABUSE END?


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

There were busy laughing at the idea that someone was paying a couple hundred dollars for internet points.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2014)

What, you don't like the trashy pulp National Enquirer title, krory?


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

I love it. However, I don't like that _corruption_ is spelled incorrectly.

I even brought it up when the thread was first made.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 24, 2014)

The indiegogo page for TYFC was hacked and the charity was shut down by this mysterious "/V/", /v/ is going ballistic, over 20k was donated last I checked.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 24, 2014)

The plot thickens, holy shit.

Also it appears the twitter has been compromised or someshit, TYFC has been making some dumb ass tweets as of late.


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2014)

So the campaign that Quinn tried to shut down got hacked by the same mysterious cloaked figure that supposedly doxxed Fish and Quinn.  How fucking convenient.


----------



## Kei (Aug 24, 2014)

So many things are being deleted and removed from the internet that its hard to get back on things.

However that is why screen shots exist and I really appreciate them especially when it concerns Phil and Quinn


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2014)

.

Basically, TFYC worked with a website to create Vivian James t-shirts with a gamer-equality message and they are saying they believe all proceeds of sales of the shirt should go to iFred - the charity Zoe Quinn supported.

Of course if you look at the tumblr comments, you'll see a number of people still feel like TFYC was trying to "swindle" Zoe. .


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 24, 2014)

This is fun to watch.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 25, 2014)

Can somebody hook me up w/ a short, detailed, possibly bullet pointed explanation of why this matters to anybody?

I was under the impression ppl were mad that the purity of game journalism (rofl) had been defiled or some shit ???

but now it looks like it's about gamer equality or some bull shit?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 25, 2014)

TYFC has no pull, they don't want anymore heat so they back peddled abit. /v/ is using them cause major turmoil among the sjw community and publicly embarrasse Zoe and other journalist, also /v/ is getting a game out of it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

but /v/ don't like games so we know that last point's bullshit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

It was /pol/'s idea initially.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

/pol/'s only there cause social justice.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2014)

Can someone explain this entire issue to me without me having to watch a 24 minutes long video?

I know she, apparently, slept with five guys to get good reviews. Now, what else?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

zoe quinn is the creator of a text based adventure game.

-slept with her boss, three indie devs, and kotaku writer
-Boyfriend exposes this (cause you know cheated on with 5 guys)
-internet backlashes and accusations of conflict of interest (the writer has specifically promoted her work.)
-Zoe retaliates, throwing accusations of sexism and making herself a martyr
-Massive censorship of the topic across the web.
-Zoe exposed in having destroyed several charity's credibility.
-Twitter hacking drama from Zoe and Phil over people attacking them for sympathy
-Information showing that the hacking was likely just a stunt
-/pol/ and /v/ make a game to support a charity zoe burned
-other stuff.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OQk_z_vnGGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

Not watching that.

Especially since that's just more of the zoe quinn scapegoat shit.

Call me when people actually address the real problem.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Can someone explain this entire issue to me without me having to watch a 24 minutes long video?
> 
> I know she, apparently, slept with five guys to get good reviews. Now, what else?



Here is a timeline, very long and semi out of date but it should get you up to speed.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

or he could read my much more concise tl;dr bullet list


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)

I was just being through, I missed it but a lawyer was on /v/ yesterday and something about investigations and shit.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

Interesting.

I mean it would be if it was addressing the companies, but since it's obviously Quinn and /v/

zzzzz


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

Didn't see anything about the "so-called hack" against Phil Fish and Zoe Quinn, as well as Adam Sessler's involvement.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

What the fuck does Sessler have to do with this?


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

He was supporting Zoe Quinn in Twitter and he also posted pictures of the two of them hanging out at a bar together while Zoe was "being hacked," a laptop in view with so-called evidence of the hack taking place while they were drinking.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

He was also one of the individuals responsible for calling the whole ordeal an "attack on anti-sexism in video games."


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

So utterly immaterial?

Here I thought you were going to say he banged her or got doxxed.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I mean it would be if it was addressing the companies, but since it's obviously Quinn and /v/
> 
> zzzzz



I can't believe I missed it, I can't say much unfortunately.

 lawfag !X0g1DZlqQ. is the guys username/trip, I can't find any of his earlier posts before he added a tripcode on the archive.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)

Some quotes I pulled


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				 Lawfag said:
			
		

> Well right now I'm trying to pull police reports in Boston from the night of February 1st around 8:30 for a mugging on Zoe Quinn. It'll establish fraud if nothing comes back, because she claimed she lost all her money than a donation fund was set up in which a bunch of people gave her money.





			
				lawfag said:
			
		

> Well I'm not trying to prove it, I'm trying to get enough reasonable evidence to submit to the IRS for an audit.





			
				Lawfag said:
			
		

> I've been working back off the information on this site, mostly trying to track down if she ever registered a buisness, but so far fucking nothing.
> BBB, and LLC registrations turned up nothing, neither did searching for copyright submissions. Her donations pages have no legal information. I was gonna try domain registration next, before I got bogged down in this.





			
				Lawfag said:
			
		

> To be honest I just care about the fraud, if she's taking thousands from people with zero transparency that's a real issue. I'll leave the other internet detectivism to you guys.
> 
> That being said, did we find a bostonfag yet to submit the police report?
> In the meantime I'm gonna attempt to find if she registered the domain with a business/ charity name.





			
				Lawfag said:
			
		

> There's no proof towards that though. That's why I said to just report the hack to FBI cyber crimes and let them figure out who did that.





			
				Lawfag said:
			
		

> Huh well this is interesting, in getting the registration for Rebel Game Jam, it came up as a name I hadn't heard at this point.
> Who literally appears nowhere.
> 
> Like the person seemingly doesn't exist in connection with Game Jam at all.
> I'll keep digging. But this is odd.





			
				Lawfag said:
			
		

> Gawker actually.
> But he's also helping me get an Audit on Zoe.
> Which has been a problem because the money seems to vanish at her paypal.





			
				Lawfag said:
			
		

> Alright well I'm gonna notify some news outlets of this with all the information I've managed to compile so far, tomorrow when the guy in Boston gets back to us with the results of the police report I'll instruct you guys on how to file for the IRS audit, since I don't really want my name attached to it, because my law firm would be asking a couple of questions about that. Anything you guys wanna add before I do?





			
				Lawfag said:
			
		

> Alright so far I've notified 10 different media outlets, I'm sure at least one is interested in potentially thousands of dollars of donation fraud.





			
				Lawfag said:
			
		

> Alright, this is gonna be my last post.
> The boyfriend never showed up to talk to me or UK, so I have everything I'm gonna have for the anonymous tip I'm gonna file tomorrow.
> It has certainly been fun /v/, thanks for having me.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

_Everything_ about this is immaterial, dude.  Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

I wouldn't call the mass censorship the likes of a chinese implemented ban immaterial, but yeah most of it is.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

burn level: unsalvageable


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

1/10

**


----------



## Esura (Aug 26, 2014)

Reading through this thread and some other sites and I'm curious. Why is a large number of folks all on this Quinn's pussy? She doesn't seem like one that's worthy of any defense or support whatsoever.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)

White knights and sjw, all you have to say is that you are being attacked by misogynists and they will come to your defense in droves.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2014)

zenieth said:


> zoe quinn is the creator of a text based adventure game.
> 
> -slept with her boss, three indie devs, and kotaku writer
> -Boyfriend exposes this (cause you know cheated on with 5 guys)
> ...



Thank you for the tl;dr version

One more question - why does anyone at all care? Like no offense to you, but yo.. this whole things mega-irrelevant


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> Thank you for the tl;dr version
> 
> One more question - why does anyone at all care? Like no offense to you, but yo.. this whole things mega-irrelevant



Apparently she's been destroying other people's careers off of lies? Then that is sort of something serious that should be talked about and yeah she deserves the ridicule she been getting. Not the misogynist shit though, but she is indeed a low-life asshole that should lose a lot of her support.



> White knights and sjw, all you have to say is that you are being attacked by misogynists and they will come to your defense in droves.



People don't even know what's fully going on, but the comments about her aren't helping people see the other side for what it's mainly upset about. All they see is "Fucking slut fucking a bunch of men, screw off" when there is more to it.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)

> People don't even know what's fully going on, but the comments about her aren't helping people see the other side for what it's mainly upset about. All they see is "Fucking slut fucking a bunch of men, screw off" when there is more to it.



The white knights/SJW are literally shilling at this point, everyone has moved onto the real point on attacking corrupt journalism, the white knights want to keep this about sexism.



> One more question - why does anyone at all care? Like no offense to you, but yo.. this whole things mega-irrelevant



>Multibillion dollar industry
>corrupt journalism not relevant

Even at a hint of a scandal, any other journalist would have been fired before the investigation even started, yet despite overwhelming evidence the big video game sites refuse to report this to cover their own asses. The rabbit hole goes deep, and we aren't stopping till its dug up.


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> At first I thought this issue was needlessly overblown but now that I've seen just HOW deep the rabbit hole goes, I'm glad the mods on NF didn't have sex with any indie devs and germ jernalists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're too busy wooing 2d women to care about sexing indie devs/ game journalists. 


That sure is a lot of deleted tweets.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

> One more question - why does anyone at all care? Like no offense to you, but yo.. this whole things mega-irrelevant



Video games are mega-irrelevant. 

Doesn't stop people from making entire careers out of or around them.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> >Multibillion dollar industry
> >corrupt journalism not relevant
> 
> Even at a hint of a scandal, any other journalist would have been fired before the investigation even started, yet despite overwhelming evidence the big video game sites refuse to report this to cover their own asses. The rabbit hole goes deep, and we aren't stopping till its dug up.



I suppose? Ion't know.. I guess I just never took game journalism seriously, so the whole thing just means nothing in my eyes. shrug

like scandal or no scandal, I always viewed kotaku/ign/etc game "journalism" sources as a buncha fat dorks / average gamefaqs poster who get paid to post their opinions from dimly lit basements.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)

No one takes game journalism seriously, doesn't mean we can continue to let these people shit up the industry, believe it or not a large amount of people follow this shit and they are dictating the direction video games are taking.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

>No one takes it seriously
>loads follow it and take it seriously.

Man that e-elitism edge~


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2014)

I mean no rational human being takes gaming journalism seriously.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

I mean really stop being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

The reason this is an issue is cause these are outlets that do dictate and control the opinions of a sizeable customer market base.

It's an issue cause whether people like to admit it or not. Videogames are a medium

Just like books
Just like TV
Just like Cinema
Just like Radio
Just like Internet

It's an issue because if we let something like this fall to the wayside you're letting the entire media control its censorship and how it regulates itself.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

muh vidya games still not being taken seriously


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I mean really stop being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Because _that_ was about as necessary as Zoe Quinn's infidelity.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I mean really stop being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> The reason this is an issue is cause these are outlets that do dictate and control the opinions of a sizeable customer market base.
> 
> ...



And like all of the above

If I like a book / TV show / movie / song / website / video game - I will enjoy and support that on my own. 

But if Ebert butt fucked Roper for the sake of a movie getting a better grade on rotten tomatoes am I expected to care?

you know in every single medium, somebody is paying somebody for scores.. record labels pay DJs for spins.. etc etc. who gives a fuck.. an ugly broad banged a handful of ugly dudes so her ugly game could get a less ugly score? so what. 

video games aren't some sacred thing that have all of a sudden had their purity tainted when a nerd dropped his load on some lame text-game developer. when I look at IGN and see all the mediocre games with 9+ scores it's super obvious what's going on. the game industry BEEN on a decline. Just pick the ones you like to play and play em.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

>gaming journalism vehemently denies any form of nepotism or cronyism happens
>comes to light, at least in this specific instance, that exactly that does happen

I mean, whether or not it 'matters' the whole debacle is a fun spectacle to behold, and I'm glad it's unfolding as it is.  This is better than any movie or drama tv.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

And there's the 'I don't care so it's not an issue' argument.

10/10

truly.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

the sheer amount of effort put in to it at least is better


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2014)

zenieth said:


> And there's the 'I don't care so it's not an issue' argument.
> 
> 10/10
> 
> truly.



You got it backwards. "It's not an issue so I don't care", is more where I'm coming from.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I mean, whether or not it 'matters' the whole debacle is a fun spectacle to behold, and I'm glad it's unfolding as it is.  This is better than any movie or drama tv.



That's a fair perspective, sir.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

But it is an issue.

You acknowledged that it happens.

There's a reason that it happens

and it's fundamentally bad.

It's an issue.

It's an issue you don't give a shit about

but it's an issue.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2014)

True.. I mean.. I guess all issues are issues like all things are things.

What I mean by this isn't an issue, is, it isn't an issue that matters.. Every where I turn on the internet people going on about it. I just didn't get it.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

wat


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

The question is _why_ you decided to. I mean, again, the only indication seems to be you seem personally injured by the whole thing so the only logical explanation as to why you're hurting so bad is you had some involvement. It's really the only possible reasoning for trying to act like an alpha-male on a video game forum because, GASP! Someone has a different opinion!


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Some people use cunt
> 
> Some people use asshole
> 
> ...



I never said anything about the word used - I was trying to figure out why it was so necessary for you to start flaming people because someone doesn't think the same way as you.

People not taking gaming journalism as seriously as you is not what's wrong with the community - people like _you_ are.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

FORUM RULES said:
			
		

> *Off-Topic:*
> Try and keep the discussion on-topic as much as possible. If a thread gets out of hand, leave it be, and contact a staff member. If the topic means nothing to you, then stay out. Do not make snide, dismissive or otherwise disruptive remarks.
> 
> *Flaming/Baiting:*
> ...



Do not flame. Do not call people "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)", or "cunts" or whatever else.

I am not even obligated to warn you about this, because you should know. Please stop now.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

^                   This


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

I like how half of my deleted posts wouldn't even constitute the necessity of deletion.

But that middle Krory one is totally legit yeah.

Hell, how did my 'water is wet' comment count as a post in need of deletion?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 26, 2014)

I may have been overzealous in deleting posts. I apologize.

I got rid of whatever looked combative in the last page.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

Great, now that we're past that, can we go back to making fun of Kotaku?

That's always fun.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

But that's kinda like making jokes about a clown. It's kinda redundant. I mean it's easy to just to laugh.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Great, now that we're past that, can we go back to making fun of Kotaku?
> 
> That's always fun.



The question is do we even _need_ to? They do a well enough job of it themselves.


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Great, now that we're past that, can we go back to making fun of Kotaku?
> 
> That's always fun.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

> gaming journalism


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

that gif changed my life

thank you scerp


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

you're welcome friend


----------



## Gino (Aug 26, 2014)

That NF Censorship.


BITCHES!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

Help, I'm being hacked by the the forums of OnePiece!


----------



## Gino (Aug 26, 2014)

HAHA!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

So, he's basically saying nothing.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Here is a timeline, very long and semi out of date but it should get you up to speed.


I'm going to be called a lazy bastard.

But tl;dr.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

There's been like three other posts that summed it up much more concisely right around that post, lol.


----------



## Mael (Aug 27, 2014)

All hail Vivian James, Araki Style.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 27, 2014)

vivan james is the most cancerous shit to come out of /v/.

bunch of fucking morons. no wonder they're the worst board.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> vivan james is the dumbest shit
> /v/ claims to be against sjw trash but then turns around and funds i don't know how money to make a OC.
> 
> BUT IT'S IRONIC so it's okay.
> ...



Please, Vivan James was an excellent move, its caused so much turmoil among the SJW, and a major blow to the journalists who refused to cover their side of the story.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

Leave it to Scorp to be a Quinn supporter.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

Fun fact: One of Phil Fish's remaining tweets is him saying he would stream games if he had the equipment.

This is after the fact that he said streaming games is literally stealing money out of the pockets of developers and wants to sue people streaming Fez.


----------



## Mael (Aug 27, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Please, Vivan James was an excellent move, its caused so much turmoil among the SJW, and a major blow to the journalists who refused to cover their side of the story.



Plus she has a stand...a fucking stand.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2014)

>right click
>save image as


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2014)

krory said:


> Fun fact: One of Phil Fish's remaining tweets is him saying he would stream games if he had the equipment.
> 
> This is after the fact that he said streaming games is literally stealing money out of the pockets of developers and wants to sue people streaming Fez.



I love phil fish
he says he cancelled two more projects

all he did was agree to stop thinking of new ideas

and lets be real
phil fish is a one pump chump
a one hit wonder
he cant make another good game
just a one and done and gunna dick ride himself off the internet and to the bank


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2014)

And yet she just nonchalantly asked for more money on twitter by telling people they can be monthly subscribers to her Rape Victim: First World Problems Circus.

Did she even finish that retarded sexism in games series? You guys know, the one she got 160k for? She only made 3 of them or some shit.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm not going to excuse actual threats like that if they happened, but I'm not inclined to 100% believe a known scam artist without evidence and she's spinning this into some "harrassment of women in tech" agenda.

You know how you get crazy people to pay attention to you? By becoming famous and being controversial. Not by being a "woman in tech".


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2014)

She's much better at spinning and gathering sympathy than Zoe or Phil Fish, she knows how this shit works. When people asked for for any kind of proof for said threats, minute as it could be, an avalanche of feminist white knights just formed an impregnable shield around her, questioning their moral fiber.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









From Anthony Fantano of all people.

Neat read.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

So focus has shifted from corrupt journalism to whatever is going on right now? Why am I not surprised..

At least now the rest of gamers wont trust these sites like the majority did before this scandal broke out..


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2014)

The focus had always shifted.


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> So focus has shifted from corrupt journalism to whatever is going on right now? Why am I not surprised..
> 
> At least now the rest of gamers wont trust these sites like the majority did before this scandal broke out..



Apparently you didn't see the replies to the article on Kotaku about how they're going to ignore this whole thing and the overwhelming support of a circle jerk in the comments.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2014)

Ever see an actual train wreck?

Even after a gap in the rails throws the engine off the tracks, the momentum of 500 million tonnes of steel doesn't just stop because the engine did.  The rabbit hole goes deep, and more and more information is being discovered.

This shit is hilarious, and I'm glad I'm watching it unfold in real time.  Actual large media conglomerates are being contacted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ever see an actual train wreck?
> 
> Even after a gap in the rails throws the engine off the tracks, the momentum of 500 million tonnes of steel doesn't just stop because the engine did.  The rabbit hole goes deep, and more and more information is being discovered.
> 
> This shit is hilarious, and I'm glad I'm watching it unfold in real time.  Actual large media conglomerates are being contacted.



There is a large amount of hilarity to this.. But I am more glad they got exposed like *insert witty zoe quinn sexual pun here*.. 



krory said:


> Apparently you didn't see the replies to the article on Kotaku about how they're going to ignore this whole thing and the overwhelming support of a circle jerk in the comments.



600+ fake accounts I'm hoping


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2014)

So people have been sending emails to big advertisers like New Egg and Amazon to pull advertising from sites like this and Kotaku, and people are getting replys and shit.

Also tomorrow is Pax, I wonder how things will turn out.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2014)

That article was excruciatingly painful to read and I had to wonder what kind of bottomless pit that would spring forth from.

Then I saw who wrote it.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Aug 29, 2014)

gotta create fake drama


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeap, they are wasting every last resource trying to turn this into a sexism thing, they have failed on multiple fronts, seems like a last ditch effort.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2014)

I need someone from Euroland to tell me what privateeye exactly is.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2014)

Or, you can Google it.



> Private Eye is a fortnightly British satirical and current affairs magazine, edited by Ian Hislop.
> 
> Since its first publication in 1961, Private Eye has been a prominent critic and lampooner of public figures and entities that it deems guilty of any of the sins of incompetence, inefficiency, corruption, pomposity or self-importance and it has established itself as a thorn in the side of the British establishment.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2014)

I did, but I need to hear it from some eurolander.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

Their are publications that are fortnightly?

Well I learned something new today.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol what is this


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 29, 2014)

I....What?

What?!

Why would you try this damn hard? Just take the L, go home, and deal with it. Because if this backfires it's going to be nuts.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2014)

That's the beauty - it won't. See, the only evidence and source of this is on 4chan - that's where it originated from. because of that fact alone, whenever someone tries to point this out to any publication, it will be immediately dismissed. And Quinn will get her sympathy.

Just like the hacking crap.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Come now, Mael. Calling me a smarmy shit not flaming? You have your warning, do with it what you will.
> 
> Questioning my logic, though? That's fucking rich. I gave you the benefit of the doubt with my initial reply but you're clearly not addressing anything or trying to have any reasonable discourse. I'm sorry if you think responding to you in kind discredits what I've previously stated in the least.
> 
> But since you "have no fucks to give" and the extent of your argument has been "BUT SHE TOTALLY DOES REPRESENT A BUNCH OF PEOPLE" I don't see the point of dragging this on.



Reading through the thread and this caught my attention. Yes, yes you wave around a ban hammer but that doesn't negate the fact that you baited him. You speak to someone in a smarmy, condescending and sarcastic manner what do you expect?

Do you think it doesn't amount to flame baiting simply because you didn't come out and call him an idiot?

Anyway, the entire kerfuffle makes me laugh. Her actions are reprehensible, on a personal and professional level, yet you have individuals defending her. 

I don't give a darn about her affairs, to be honest I don't even give a crap about her. Developing a career is tough; if I could sleep my way to the top, I would in a heart beat (providing the woman is reasonably attractive). People do what they do in life. 

The issue is that it actually happened. Given the opportunity, most people would take a shortcut and I cannot fault them. What leaves a sick taste in my mouth are the people in a position of power; it's worrying when a group of individuals, who have the power to influence people's careers, show such little integrity.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, thankfully now it's pretty obvious most of the gaming world is fairly schmoozy and just as cliquey and anti-inclusive as any other medium, but now they can't pretend none of this kind of shit goes on behind the scenes.

Anyone with interest in the medium knew it; now just about anyone who doesn't is aware.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2014)

Since this is far beyond what it initially was, I figured a title change was in order.

Or whatever.

I think this has gone far beyond the initial call, or even gaming, at this point, because it's a pretty hard showcase of all the problems associated with Twitter and social media, and how it's a pretty succinct way to ruin any kind of intelligent discourse, and a great way to form nasty little cliques and avoid hearing things you don't want to here.

It also amazes me that so many people are either so caught up in their emotions or are just soulless intellectual leaches who don't actually care to uphold what they spew, but the amount of unabashedly puerile vitriol form the people who claim to be in favor of equality and inclusiveness is surreal and hilarious.  Whether that's a product of the people, the moment or the medium is up to debate, but to think this silly product of internet users has brought the attention of very large media conglomerates and gaming sites is pretty fascinating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

Who's the mean mod that made me search what histrionics meant?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2014)

This hivemind is almost scary.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2014)

I am, Khris! 

And, the funny thing is, it's not working.  

This just reached $900,000!

Obviously it doesn't matter either way; gamers aren't 'dead' because gamer doesn't really mean anything, and at best means 'people who play games.'   And then you have fairly well-to-do owners of various websites basically saying 'whoa, hold on now.  You published _what?_'

You saw it here, folks:

An unholy alliance of 4chan, Reddit, tumblr and now several prominent feminist critics has been formed.  Think about that.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

> We will continue to use the word gamer to mean games enthusiast. We do not believe that gamer culture needs to die because non-gamers play games anymore than we believe gearhead culture needs to die because non-gearheads drive cars or foodie culture needs to die because non-foodies eat.



That's deep, yo.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

Men are evil, but it's okay when SJWs harass a ten year-old kid.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> An unholy alliance of 4chan, Reddit, tumblr and now several prominent feminist critics has been formed. Think about that.



I think it's a thing of beauty. The more shit gaming journos get, the better. All of the fallout that's inevitable in a thing like this is just change.

And I'm sure it's not even close to done yet. Every gaming convention happening after the initial outburst is a potential powder keg.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 30, 2014)

>Not smart enough to handle an opinion?

My sides are in orbit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

It's sad when a ten year-old on Twitter is smarter than every SJW.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2014)

I wonder how it feels to get buttblasted so hard, by a ten year old boy, that you need said ten year old to tell others how sad it is


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2014)

If we could convert hypocrisy into energy, the USA would pre-emptively invade twitter.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

Holy shit, this is my new favorite site.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I wonder how it feels to get buttblasted so hard, by a ten year old boy, that you need said ten year old to tell others how sad it is



I'm more curious about the individual who thought it was a good idea to tell said ten year-old that maybe somebody needs to make him fear for his physical safety.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuck, I need to spread to rep Zaru


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2014)

I need to filter and store enough air to last me a lifetime because I can't deal with breathing the same air as these people any longer


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Xiammes (Aug 30, 2014)

I got a reply from amazon 



> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry to learn about the experience you've had.
> 
> ...



 I wonder how longer these "activists" stay around when the money stops flowing.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

Wait, what about Amazon?

Also, I'd love to see a Twitter-tumblr-smack-talk-throwdown between an SJW and a woman with a submissive rape fetish.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2014)

krory said:


> Also, I'd love to see a Twitter-tumblr-smack-talk-throwdown between an SJW and a woman with a submissive rape fetish.



But then they'd be talking to themsel-


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 30, 2014)

krory said:


> Wait, what about Amazon?
> 
> Also, I'd love to see a Twitter-tumblr-smack-talk-throwdown between an SJW and a woman with a submissive rape fetish.



Current method is to send advertisers messages about we have been insulted by gaming journalist on websites they advertise on. The plan is to get advertisers mixed in and pull funding, I have ad block on, so I don't what companies are advertising on Kotaku, I just saw a bunch of people email Amazon.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 30, 2014)

The problems that are cropping up will take some time to rectify. 

A huge problem with the internet is it allows people to essentially stay inside of their shell until they come across other like minded fuckwits. If they encounter a problem, in real life, rather than think about the changes they could make, they retreat to a crowd who will then reinforce their negative behaviour.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The problems that are cropping up will take some time to rectify.
> 
> A huge problem with the internet is it allows people to essentially stay inside of their shell until they come across other like minded fuckwits. If they encounter a problem, in real life, rather than think about the changes they could make, they retreat to a crowd who will then reinforce their negative behaviour.


It's ironic, really. Almost all of the world's viewpoints, opinions, experiences and stories can be reached with their fingertips, and yet they do the exact opposite.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2014)

god i love these twitters

also that 10 year old getting threatened and harassed by social justice warriors

LoL


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Aug 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]m9NnwRkOIz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atlas (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm gonna have to write down that Tyrion quote.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

Hush, hush.

The only points its bringing up are the original article.


----------



## Blue (Aug 31, 2014)

krory said:


> Fuck, I need to spread to rep Zaru



Elysium when

Fuck this planet


----------



## Blue (Aug 31, 2014)

Like, everyone asks about Elysium "why don't these evil rich people just share their magic medicine machines? What would it cost them?"

Here is the answer. Who could suffer these people to live when you could watch them die instead?


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know who's more retarded - the guy that posted that, or anyone who believes it.

As someone who replied pointed out, the so called plagiarized sources are websites _quoting the original article_.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)

I just thought it was funny, figured the plagiarized source was from the article, then I wondered why the entire thing wasn't considered plagiarized .


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Man, this guy is dense. Saying because it picked up twenty-seven sources that's WAY too much to be "incidental."  (It's up to thirty now - because people are still talking about it)


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2014)

its gone
anyne got a screenshot?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)

The guy deleted it at the request of /v/.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2014)

aight but what was it
or its no longer important?


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

He put the article written by the obnoxious Leigh Alexander about the term "gamer" being dead into a plagiarism detector.

The problem is all it does is basically Google the phrases, so it got 27-30 hits, but all from forums, blogs, etc. that were quoting said article.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2014)

ahhhh
i see
Bluh!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

Issue. Successfully. Derailed.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2014)

i like Bayonetta :33


TOO BAD HER ONLY GOOD QUALITY IS THAT SHE IS A SINGLE MOM

APPARENTLY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

She can kill angles with her hair too


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Km3DZQp0StE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2014)

Isn't it hilarious and disturbing at the same time that the only way the journalist network responded to this whole thing, aside from turning the other cheek and pretending there's no problem at all, is by outright saying that "gamers" are dead and that gaming is dying?

Kotaku, Gamasutra, Polygon, Ars Technica, Buzzfeed, The Mary Sue, fucking Financial Post and more, all saying the same thing. Gamers are terrible people and gaming identity is dead in the water.

How the hell do they even have the gal of saying they're above this shit at first and then follow that up with the most oversensitive, overblown and outraged response imaginable? 

It's a fucking domino effect. I mean, really? It just blows my mind.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)

Why is this allowed? I am seriously fucking upset, if I wasn't at work, I would be throwing shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm legitimately surprised people here are not SJW's. From what I get out of the Cafe, I figured everyone here was a raging SJW liberal. It's nice that isn't the case, very nice.


----------



## Gino (Aug 31, 2014)

You're a stupid muthafucka but you're my stupid muthafucka.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 31, 2014)

>games shouldn't be fun


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)

Goova said:


> I'm legitimately surprised people here are not SJW's. From what I get out of the Cafe, I figured everyone here was a raging SJW liberal. It's nice that isn't the case, very nice.



Cafe is basically another site, no one here gives a fuck about agenda's, we just want to play video games and discuss them.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2014)

Goova said:


> I'm legitimately surprised people here are not SJW's. From what I get out of the Cafe, I figured everyone here was a raging SJW liberal. It's nice that isn't the case, very nice.



Being socially liberal is one thing. Caring so much about "social issues" in video games however... that requires a special brand of crazy.

(I'm not even saying that those issues should not be talked about, it's just that the people who do so tend to be blockheads ranging from "concerningly immune to reason"  to straight up fascist)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Being socially liberal is one thing. Caring so much about "social issues" in video games however... that requires a special brand of crazy.
> 
> (I'm not even saying that those issues should not be talked about, it's just that the people who do so tend to be blockheads ranging from "concerningly immune to reason"  to straight up fascist)



Yeah I can see how the leap between reality and entertainment/fiction can be beholden to a completely different type of idiot when you put it like that.


----------



## EJ (Aug 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Being socially liberal is one thing. Caring so much about "social issues" in video games however... that requires a special brand of crazy.
> 
> (I'm not even saying that those issues should not be talked about, it's just that the people who do so tend to be blockheads ranging from "concerningly immune to reason"  to straight up fascist)



Can you go into specific detail as to what kind of people you are talking about and what they argue about?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2014)

Talia said:


> Can you go into specific detail as to what kind of people you are talking about and what they argue about?



Enough examples of these crazy people have been shown in the course of this whole clusterfuck


----------



## EJ (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't mean about this specific issue though but you can bring it up if you want.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

Goova said:


> I'm legitimately surprised people here are not SJW's. From what I get out of the Cafe, I figured everyone here was a raging SJW liberal. It's nice that isn't the case, very nice.



The silly SJW term (used as a nice way to tie up a simple pejorative in a neat little bow) is an easy target; but, for reals, there's a weird cult mentality behind some of the people is frightening at times.  

That doesn't mean every opinion or idea they espouse is untrue.

That said, Goova, you a crazy friend and I condemn your brand of crazy just as much as theirs.  

And lol @ 'gamers are dead'.

The term gamer came about after it became cool to play video games.  So, the people who bullied video game fans as kids decided it was now acceptable to play them, warp the surrounding culture into some kind of hyper-consumer dudebro sports mentality, and then turn around and condemn it.  

The people who play games will continue to play games.  And the 90+ BILLION dollars the Video Game industry made last year doesn't seem like any kind of death knell to me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The silly SJW term (used as a nice way to tie up a simple pejorative in a neat little bow) is an easy target; but, for reals, there's a weird cult mentality behind some of the people is frightening at times.
> 
> That doesn't mean every opinion or idea they espouse is untrue.
> 
> ...



I know this is probably meant as some form of an insult, but I will take it to heart as a compliment. Thank you


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

>probably

Goova, kiss me you crazy bastard.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2014)

Talia said:


> I don't mean about this specific issue though but you can bring it up if you want.



You're basically asking me to dig up examples of specific twitter/facebook/tumblr posts I've seen over the years. That would take way too much time


----------



## Gino (Aug 31, 2014)

hormones are running hot in this thread........................


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2014)

The problem is that people are starting to entertain certain fruit loops. 

If a cause, let's call it Tropes vs. Men in Soap Operas, popped up, how many people would sympathise? How many people would even given a shit. An argument could be formed around such shows not catering to the male demographic and the portrayal of men. People wouldn't care, however, they would simply tell those affected to stop behaving like a bitch and watch something else. 

When women are the affected party, it is suddenly becomes a big issue that needs to be fixed. People who are just getting on with their life, enjoying a hobby, become a problem in need of removal. It is sad and pathetic.

You have individuals not knowing where their next meal is coming from, individuals getting raped, individuals not being able to afford medication, individuals in abusive relationship, individuals who cannot afford to put a roof over their head. So many actual issues in the world, yet people choose to champion individuals fighting to change the role of women in a video game.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2014)

i cannot beleive that IGN has become the most reliable  video game journalism site ;A;


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

It hasn't, though.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Jesus christ


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2014)

RAPE IS BAD WHEN SUED AGAINST WOMEN
DEATH IS GOOD WHEN USED AGAINST 10 YEAR OLD CHILDREN 

my sides are on venus


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't buy into it.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 31, 2014)

I wouldn't trust anything with an anime avatar.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2014)

note to self if patchy dun trust patchy u no trust patchy :33


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 31, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What the fuck am I looking at here?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2014)

Checked his twitter and the guy's legit


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

THIS JUST IN: Adam Baldwin is a bro. He's fighting the SJWs on Twitter.

I fucking knew we could trust in Jayne.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

*AHAHAHAHA* SJWs were attacking him on Twitter because he posted the Five Guys Saga YouTube videos on his Twitter. 

I love this man even more now.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

He's been at it for days.

The guy's resilient.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes Baldwin is a bro

And Kamiya being Kamiya

They have the whole story on ED now, in usual ED style

>unfortunately means it includes this chick's nudes
>aren't even good


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2014)

The fuck is a SJW anyway?


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to kiss him

Have his children

Tickle his anus


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The fuck is a SJW anyway?



Social Justice Warrior

Basically dumb ^ (use bro) thinking what they say matters and if you're a white straight male for example, you have no rights and woman are forever correct.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

People are going after Kamiya?

Those poor souls .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Social Justice Warrior
> 
> Basically dumb ^ (use bro) thinking what they say matters and if you're a white straight male for example, you have no rights and woman are forever correct.



The fuck, I don't care about this shit.
Just my games. 


Platinum said:


> People are going after Kamiya?
> 
> Those poor souls .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 1, 2014)

never change, Kamiya


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Kamiya is a beautiful man.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Kamiya is a true genius - that's why his new game is exactly like DmC.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

krory said:


> Kamiya is a true genius - that's why his new game is exactly like DmC.



Which is a bad thing how? A DmC that is not DmC is the optimal DmC.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

>Never said it was

Man, you're as speculative as Anita Snarkeesian.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Krory throwing out trigger words .


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Quick, someone call the Quinnpolice.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Them SJWs gonna sick the Quinnfantry on me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2014)

krory said:


> Kamiya is a true genius - that's why his new game is exactly like DmC.


What Bayonetta 2? I don't see the resemblance


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

krory said:


> Them SJWs gonna sick the Quinnfantry on me.



Check your privilege Krory. Thanks to your male dominated society, women have to work longer to pay for the gas to drive to you and push your shit in. Please be considerate of the burdens you place on these women in the future.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What Bayonetta 2? I don't see the resemblance



The one he's _actually_ making and not just watching people out of the corner of his eye make. 



On another note, apparently Zairy Queen's panel at PAX had less than eighty people show up - after she reserved a room designed to seat 990 people.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Dashcon level success.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe she _should_ have gone through with the abuse scandal.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

I did hear however that Zoe was especially accommodating to all the men there. She gave everyone's ball-pits an extra hour, and didn't even ask for positive coverage in return.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Good read.. I wonder what the next step will be for the gaming media tho; we went from "this scandal is irrelevant" to "shut up it's nothing, honest" to "gamers must die", so what's next?


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2014)

I automatically looked for 4 women. Ammy Hennig, Ayamy Kojima, The Oddworld chick and Kim Swift.

I was not disappointed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I automatically looked for 4 women. Ammy Hennig, *Ayamy Kojima*, The Oddworld chick and Kim Swift.
> 
> I was not disappointed.



Dat SotN artstyle


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Everyone stop and appreciate how many of those women have started the industry in the *80s*,


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2014)

She can't draw masculine features to save her own life but shit, she's good when it comes to a pure Gothic artstyle.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

>Prominent feminist CH Sommers active in the support of gamers against SJWs

It's like if God came down while Westboro Baptist Church was picketing Robin William's funeral and personally dick-slapped every one of them and said, "Stop this nonsense."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> She can't draw masculine features to save her own life but shit, she's good when it comes to a pure Gothic artstyle.



I am not entirely sure.. but did she do the backgrounds as well? They are breathtaking.. Especially the church and library..



krory said:


> >Prominent feminist CH Sommers active in the support of gamers against SJWs
> 
> It's like if God came down while Westboro Baptist Church was picketing Robin William's funeral and personally dick-slapped every one of them and said, "Stop this nonsense."



inb4 she's gamer filth


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> inb4 she's gamer filth



Hardly, she's just a feminist from back when feminism meant something - in the 90s. Now she speaks out against "modern feminism" and "social justice warriors" and tumblr brigades and laments what these people have done to what was once a legitimate movement... so she has aligned herself with, yet again, the truly oppressed side - the ones people like Zoe Quinn are rallying against.

On another note, there's apparently some sort of conspiracy about how a friend of Zoe's slept with someone to see that her friends and the games she liked won awards at Indie Game Festival. Or something.

[youtube]TgW5NRUfs44[/youtube]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2014)

Sommers is a boss and a true fem bro


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2014)

krory said:


> *Hardly, she's just a feminist from back when feminism meant something - in the 90s.* Now she speaks out against "modern feminism" and "social justice warriors" and tumblr brigades and laments what these people have done to what was once a legitimate movement... so she has aligned herself with, yet again, the truly oppressed side - the ones people like Zoe Quinn are rallying against.
> 
> On another note, there's apparently some sort of conspiracy about how a friend of Zoe's slept with someone to see that her friends and the games she liked won awards at Indie Game Festival. Or something.
> 
> [youtube]TgW5NRUfs44[/youtube]



I'm pretty sure Feminism was only truly important during the during the late 19th century and early to mid 20th century when they were considered less important than men.

Not that I don't agree with everything you said. It's good to know that there's some prominent *actual* feminists that can see through the bullshit of these malcontent, toxic cunts and speak against it.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Ultimania (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a damn sad day when people actually _try_ to bring politics and high school drama bullshit into games when that's the very reason people play games in the first place, which is to have fun and at least temporarily escape from the real world's troubles.

Zoe Quinn, the corrupt journalists, and corrupt game developers forget that the gamers are the ones that gave them power...and also have the power to take it away. 

But Classic Game Room is where it's at, not these jokes called ''gaming journalism''.

One thing that I'm curious about is if Jim Sterling is on this too (or corrupt). If so, then that saddens me because I actually liked that guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2014)

krory said:


> Hardly, she's just a feminist from back when feminism meant something - in the 90s. Now she speaks out against "modern feminism" and "social justice warriors" and tumblr brigades and laments what these people have done to what was once a legitimate movement... so she has aligned herself with, yet again, the truly oppressed side - the ones people like Zoe Quinn are rallying against.
> 
> On another note, there's apparently some sort of conspiracy about how a friend of Zoe's slept with someone to see that her friends and the games she liked won awards at Indie Game Festival. Or something.
> 
> [youtube]TgW5NRUfs44[/youtube]



It was a joke dude


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 2, 2014)

A wild government-funded SJW cult conspiracy appears.



i kinda want it to be true ;los


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 2, 2014)

Ultimania said:


> It's a damn sad day when people actually _try_ to bring politics and high school drama bullshit into games when that's the very reason people play games in the first place, which is to have fun and at least temporarily escape from the real world's troubles.
> 
> Zoe Quinn, the corrupt journalists, and corrupt game developers forget that the gamers are the ones that gave them power...and also have the power to take it away.
> 
> ...



No need to worry, Jim was super classy about it

[<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Most importantly of all, I choose not journalist, not gamer, not developer. <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/IStandWithGanondorf?src=hash">#IStandWithGanondorf</a></p>&mdash; Jim Sterling (@JimSterling) <a href="https://twitter.com/JimSterling/statuses/506790592504803328">September 2, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



And here is his Zoe Quinn post


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow this sure has spiraled since I last came here.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh yeah, the shit storm became shit exterminatus over time.


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2014)

Viewership for Kotaku, RPS, GamaSutra, and Polygon have DROOOOOOOOOOOPPED in the last day.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 2, 2014)

That's what they get for defending corrupts and scammers, and doing that by blaming their own readers, people are not as stupid as they like to think.


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2014)

Game devs and other journalists are, however.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 2, 2014)

krory said:


> Viewership for Kotaku, RPS, GamaSutra, and Polygon have DROOOOOOOOOOOPPED in the last day.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's those stats on site rankings. :3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy shit, that's so fucking vindicating.


----------



## Gino (Sep 2, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Here's those stats on site rankings. :3


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 2, 2014)

Eurogamer


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 2, 2014)

Link removed

Mother of god.


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2014)

I think this is my new go-to site.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 2, 2014)

zoe quinn's theme song

[YOUTUBE]vVMnQ1ypjmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been following TechRaptr, GamesNosh, and NicheGamer.

I've also been deeply-ingrained in the whole ordeal with "#GamerGate" and the new "#NotYourShield" movements on Twitter - there are several indie devs who have now lost friends and representation because of siding with gamers against being stereotyped by journalism and journalist's lacking integrity.

Namely, one of the developers for the game _Kingdom Come_ has pretty much said that it's likely his entire team will shame and dismiss him for siding with them, and that he put his _entire_ career in jeopardy.

There was an Expert Reporter for GamaSutra with twenty years of experience, who has made games, who posted about just being nice to each other - within minutes of it, he was demoted, having lost his "Expert" status, though GamaSutra is claiming that it is because he "hasn't made a game in a long time."

Currently, NicheGamer is compiling a list of people, taking word of developers speaking out against this corruption but are too afraid because of potential backlash, to show the support the community has from the developers (albeit anonymously).


----------



## Krory (Sep 3, 2014)

Also previously, forget if it was posted but TechRaptr's IP was actually BANNED by their supporters for siding with #GamerGate - they eventually came back, but just today their own sub-reddit was banned by reddit.


----------



## Krory (Sep 3, 2014)

>Adam Sessler attacking people in #GamerGate for what they did to Zoe Quinn
>Bring up how he wasn't acting the same when the same thing happened to his co-worker Abbie Hepp
>Watch him get red in the face and rage on you


----------



## Esura (Sep 3, 2014)

Adam Sessler is a joke to me, well has been a joke to me for some years now. Not surprising that some of my least favorite folks in the industry are supporting this woman....


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2014)

boogie jontron and tb are the shit


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 3, 2014)

Al Jazeera wrote a neutral article on the current situation.

English Ustream link just in case


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> boogie jontron and tb are the shit



Two best friends talks a lot of games themselves.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBmifFUBmg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Sep 3, 2014)

The video I was waiting for.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 3, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Al Jazeera wrote a neutral article on the current situation.
> 
> English Ustream link just in case



It's surreal to see this on sites like the BBC and Al Jazeera.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 3, 2014)

Adam Baldwin and Internet Aristocrat will be on some radio show tomorrow 4pm est.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 4, 2014)

Anthony burch is making a ass out of himself, throwing himself and Gear box under a bus.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2014)

He's not wrong - there's an outrage currently. Jenn Frank stepped forward to admit to her personal relationship with Zoe Quinn when she wrote an article about her. The note was included in her original draft, but when it was published the editor deemed it "unnecessary." So Jenn took to her public avenues to point out that she TRIED to admit it, and that the op-ed piece was amended to include it.

The response was to shame her and harass her - after things like Zoe and Anita, I would be remiss to believe it if it wasn't for the fact that I watched it all unfold right before me.

Jenn proclaimed, then, that she was going to leave writing - the response was GamerGate proclaiming that Jenn was fired (HINT: freelancers can't be fired). Wore this badge with pride. Whatever she's said and done in the past, she was literally the FIRST person to come forward and ADMIT it. She was doing the same fucking thing these people are fighting for, and then she was crucified for it.

Burch is being maniacal but the ordeal is entirely out of line and personally I'm feeling pretty shitty about being involved in the spectacle. No one deserves the kind of shit that was thrown upon her, no matter what they do. 

Right now, I need to step back and take a break from this.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2014)

There's some legit concerns here, and there are bigger fish to fry right now but this? Yeah... this isn't worth it. She was a FREELANCER writing OPINION pieces - this is leagues beyond the shit Kotaku was perpetrating as fact.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 4, 2014)

I think you missed the point, he has been admitting to a bunch of shit that we didn't know about and acts like we were specifically targeting women. We will go after you asshole, we just have to know about it.



> Seriously Justin hired his BROTHER at Polygon. How is that not the "corruption" train's first stop? Oh right it's "corruption" among chicks





> 2 BL2 DLCs I wrote got pretty good reviews from Destructoid writers who I was friends with. This has never been mentioned by #gamergate once






> Yes, I wasn't on your radar despite having 32.7k followers because your radar only hones in on women, you hypocritical fucksticks



Oh course you weren't, your just a gearbox employee.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2014)

>MFW people WERE TARGETING WOMEN
>MFW, like Burch said, all of this stuff was LITERALLY Googleable.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 4, 2014)

Not in the radar, Its not like Gearbox was going around censoring content and insulting us.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBmifFUBmg8[/YOUTUBE]



Oh god yes D



Gino said:


> The video I was waiting for.



[YOUTUBE]vVMnQ1ypjmY[/YOUTUBE]

i fucked my way to the top 

she fucked
guys and girls
journalists and people of power

how original


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Adam Baldwin and Internet Aristocrat will be on some radio show tomorrow 4pm est.




what a party D

linkz plz


----------



## Gino (Sep 4, 2014)

[Youtube]X0qr2qhctV4[/Youtube]

Relevant to the thread I guess.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1PNHhgWV-70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2014)

that's a pretty cool victory.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2014)

*The gaming press declares that gamers are dead. But they are the ones who are becoming obsolete.*



> Slate readers are over, declining?a dead demographic.
> 
> Why on Earth would I start a column with this thesis? There is no faster way to alienate my audience?that is, the people who pay my bills. And yet, this is exactly what writers at not one but half a dozen online gaming publications did to their audiences last week, and it points to a significant shift in the business of gaming. Gamers are not over, but gaming journalism is.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 4, 2014)

what a load of bullshit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2014)

Archon from The Escapist followed up - he said that a formal apology will be issued towards Wizardchan for the actions that basically promoted them killing themselves and their perceived image (though he said, by request from Wizardchan, they won't refer to them by name - but everyone knows who they're talking about).


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2014)

Also, a keynote of their change in policy? Harassment and EVIDENCE.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2014)

>MFW revealed that Zoe Quinn has 0.0 hours played on Depression Quest on Steam

/ded


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


>



[YOUTUBE]fifC3ogKc3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_KuS979AiQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ0wODEcW2I[/YOUTUBE]

The one with Adam Baldwin and IA


----------



## Gino (Sep 5, 2014)

[Youtube]EmMeIcwThWw[/Youtube]


----------



## Gino (Sep 5, 2014)

I just caught up on this shit and I think it's a safe assumption to say jesusfuckingchirst everybody is fucking everybody Anita sarkeesian included.


Where does the corruption begins and ends?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 5, 2014)

This is a fucking great post 

Its by Patricia Hernadez. Calling out every single person on this incident so hard


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2014)

Gino said:


> I just caught up on this shit and I think it's a safe assumption to say jesusfuckingchirst everybody is fucking everybody Anita sarkeesian included.
> 
> 
> Where does the corruption begins and ends?



The corruption never ends.  



St NightRazr said:


> This is a fucking great post
> 
> Its by Patricia Hernadez. Calling out every single person on this incident so hard



The more I read about SJWs or at least the more radical amongst them the more I long for the days when I didn't know of them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 5, 2014)

These fake ass feminists make me sick. So glad the real ones are ready and waiting to slap some sense into them


----------



## Gino (Sep 5, 2014)

This is a ride going down in history.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2014)

As much as I love the internet, it really made it too easy for terrible people to get worldwide exposure.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 5, 2014)

I still don't understand how Zoe Quinn fucking some dudes at shitshow Kotaku turned into this giant clusterfuck.  Shitstorms like this are why I've stuck to the anime community rather than games despite being a gamer longer. Gamers can be fucking crazy.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> I still don't understand how Zoe Quinn fucking some dudes at shitshow Kotaku turned into this giant clusterfuck.  Shitstorms like this are why I've stuck to the anime community rather than games despite being a gamer longer. Gamers can be fucking crazy.



The creation and the consumption of anime/manga are heavily separated both by geographics and language, there's no "journalism" really focussing on it and there's little money involved outside Japan, which is also a country with a social climate that discourages behaviour like this immensely.

So such conflicts are hard to come by.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 5, 2014)

I know all that which is why, as I repeat, I camp in animu and mango rather than in the hellfire that is the gamer community sometimes.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> This is a fucking great post
> 
> Its by Patricia Hernadez. Calling out every single person on this incident so hard



>It's by Patricia Hernandez
>posted Anonymously

'Kay.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh... oh my God...

I... holy...

Daniel Vavra works for Warhorse Studios currently making Kingdom Come, an open medieval England RPG, and he has been one of the most vocal people about this corruption, even at the risk of his job (he was eventually supported by his group, only in so much that he won't be punished for his opinion).

Adam Baldwin, as we know, is also a huge supporter.

So Daniel publicly contacted Baldwin on Twitter, commenting how awesome it would be for him to be in their game. Baldwin said it sounded great.

So Vavra replied that they should make it happen - full motion capture and voice acting. They're working with some new tech and he just asked Baldwin to come in and portray a character in the game.

*Mother of God...*


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2014)

And something good came from this mess.  Awesome.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> And something good came from this mess.  Awesome.



There HAS been more good. Escapist's change of policies, a lot more reputable, lesser-known sites were brought to light, some really passionate game devs that have actually been hammering at this for a long time - many of them women who are saying the things that men are basically afraid to say like, "Just because you're a woman doesn't mean you should be HANDED a job. You need to actually WORK."


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

Even Maddox got in on it, talking about how the state of "games" is BECAUSE of women and how no one is bothering to enter to change, only demanding MEN change. He related the state of representation of women in games made by men to how men are betrayed in magazines written by women. That you can't expect change by just yelling at people.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2014)

krory said:
			
		

> Escapist's change of policies



Some elaboration would be appreciated. :33


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

As I mentioned earlier, Archon said The Escapist was doing a revision of policies. Not much info other than this:



> As I have mentioned earlier, I have been drafting a Publisher’s Note relating to some of the topics being discussed here. Among other things, the Publisher’s Note will include a complete set of revised ethical guidelines for The Escapist. These guidelines have been completed and are currently being reviewed by Defy Media’s in-house counsel.
> 
> The bad news is that in order to give our counsel time for the review, the release of the Publisher’s Note has been delayed until tomorrow. These guidelines are important and are being given a high standard of review.
> 
> ...



He also said later that they WILL be issuing an apology to Wizardchan for how they allowed their people to treat them (though he said Wizardchan's name would be left out, as from word of mouth they discovered Wizardchan wants no more "publicity" and just wants to be left alone, but feels most people know who it will be about anyway).

One specific he did mention was about being more careful and concerned when reporting on allegations of abuse, harassment, and threats and taking an unbias stance.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 5, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> *I still don't understand how Zoe Quinn fucking some dudes at shitshow Kotaku turned into this giant clusterfuck.*  Shitstorms like this are why I've stuck to the anime community rather than games despite being a gamer longer. Gamers can be fucking crazy.





because its more than that what created Gamergate and i hope it last. the corruption and Social Warrior articles need to stop.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

Also... this is beautiful.

[youtube]U8ZmrTN0cGA[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8omJvCrwRdY[/YOUTUBE]

For those unaware of Firefly, for which you should probably be judged harshly.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

C.H. Sommers said:
			
		

> The gender warriors made a huge tactical error when they went after the gamers. Wrong group to irritate.



Preach it, sister!


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2014)

While Gamergate is something I feel should get substantial traction.

Sommers is not someone I'd champion as  a "take that sjw" representative.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

>ACTUAL feminist sticking it to fake angry tumblr feminists

I'll take it.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2014)

She's not a feminist though.

She's a critic of feminism.

Reputable and certified certainly. But she's not actually done anything for the progression of the feminist movement.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2014)

Now if it was someone like patricia ho who said that.

SJW would have to eat the most amount of told that ever got told on toldvania


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

Apparently you're unfamiliar with the Sommers of the 90s - she's anti-MODERN feminism.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 5, 2014)

Do please enlighten me on her progressive studies, journals, and other works pushing the equality issue. I'd actually like some new material to read.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

Anita just supposedly got hit with CP. 4chan is trying to get the FBI involved to find out who it was.


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2014)

Meanwhile, VA Liam O'Brien is staunchly defending Anita as being a revolutionary movement in gaming.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 5, 2014)

krory said:


> Anita just supposedly got hit with CP. 4chan is trying to get the FBI involved to find out who it was.



Yep, absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 5, 2014)

On the upside, most rational people will realize that one sick fuck is not representative of an entire community.

On the downside, SJW's are rarely rational.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 5, 2014)

krory said:


> Meanwhile, VA Liam O'Brien is staunchly defending Anita as being a revolutionary movement in gaming.



DAMMIT LIAM!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> DAMMIT LIAM!


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2014)

The one good thing about someone like Pitchford doing "whatever the fuck he wants"?

Him calling out his own employees on their shit.


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2014)

Seriously, his response was just classy as shit and with how much of a baby Burch was being, it's priceless.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 6, 2014)

krory said:


> The one good thing about someone like Pitchford doing "whatever the fuck he wants"?
> 
> Him calling out his own employees on their shit.


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2014)

Like, I can't stop reading it, I'm fucking on the floor here.

Holy shit.

When you get told by a POLITE RANDY PITCHFORD

Like


Holy FUCK mang


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2014)

Like, do you think when Burch saw that reply he stopped and realized he probably just lost his job?

Like he just went, "...oh fuck."


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2014)

krory said:


> Like, do you think when Burch saw that reply he stopped and realized he probably just lost his job?
> 
> Like he just went, "...oh fuck."



For a moment or two he probably was worried as fuck regardless of how considered he should have been or not.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2014)

zenieth said:


> While Gamergate is something I feel should get substantial traction.
> 
> Sommers is not someone I'd champion as  a "take that sjw" representative.





zenieth said:


> She's not a feminist though.
> 
> She's a critic of feminism.
> 
> Reputable and certified certainly. But she's not actually done anything for the progression of the feminist movement.



What is your criteria for that? She's been one since before most of us were born.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 6, 2014)

>cherry-picking the actions of specific idiots, using them as a representation of everyone tweeting gamergate
>furious reactions en masse
>immediate backpeddle
>that reply from Randy Pitchford
>dead stop, goes to talking about cute animals

I laughed so hard that I've achieved enlightenment.


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2014)

That's almost as funny as zenieth claiming one of the most renown feminists of the 90s is an anti-feminist.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> >cherry-picking the actions of specific idiots, using them as a representation of everyone tweeting gamergate
> >furious reactions en masse
> >immediate backpeddle
> >that reply from Randy Pitchford
> ...


----------



## Krory (Sep 6, 2014)

There's, unsurprisingly, a rash of people on Twitter saying they'll, of course, no longer going to support Gearbox, cancelling pre-orders for The Pre-Sequel, over Burch's comments.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2014)

krory said:


> That's almost as funny as zenieth claiming one of the most renown feminists of the 90s is an anti-feminist.



I didn't know critic was synonymous with anti.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What is your criteria for that? She's been one since before most of us were born.





zenieth said:


> Do please enlighten me on her progressive studies, journals, and other works pushing the equality issue. I'd actually like some new material to read.



I mean I would really love a journal she published in or article about or written by her to know more about her stance on things.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I mean I would really love a journal she published in or article about or written by her to know more about her stance on things.







http://time.com/3222543/5-feminist-myths-that-will-not-die/


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Ultimania (Sep 6, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> No need to worry, Jim was super classy about it. And here is his Zoe Quinn post



Nice, at least he's being honest. Also, Randy Pitchford has the classiest way of telling his employee to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cvaA7zKiowA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2014)

This article is fucking beautiful 

Honestly Erik Kain has put out some of the best gaming related articles I've ever read.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2014)

/v/ contacted that dude from Forbes to cover it and the guy said he'd check into it on twitter.

Guess he followed through.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2014)

krory said:


> The one good thing about someone like Pitchford doing "whatever the fuck he wants"?
> 
> Him calling out his own employees on their shit.



Wow.

This is fucking surreal.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> http://time.com/3222543/5-feminist-myths-that-will-not-die/



thank you very much. Ī mean it's not what I was looking for, though I do like her critiques.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2014)

So apparently Phish is even in bigger trouble, 8/10 judges of IGF had vested interest in seeing Fez win.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeap, 5 were investors or some shit and 3 were polytron employee's, very high chance they are all going to jail for fraud/racketeering.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Transcript to IGF/IndieCade Corruption:
> 
> We have some interesting facts to disseminate for the public interest. In 2009 Philippe Poisson received investment money for Polytron Corporation in the form of a loan from several influential people.
> 
> ...







#friedphish


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2014)

I hope he doesn't get doxxed again by that internet villain, V.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Holy shit, i was on vacations and missed one of the biggest shitstorm around...
So now we got 4 chan going against game developers and journalists?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Holy shit, i was on vacations and missed one of the biggest shitstorm around...
> So now we got 4 chan going against game developers and journalists?



More like the entire internet or at least the bulk of the gaming community, /v/ and /pol/ are leading the charge.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 7, 2014)

Let just say the shit I've been seeing on /v/ is fucking hilarious.

Its comedy gold that writes itself. Its delicious.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> More like the entire internet or at least the bulk of the gaming community, /v/ and /pol/ are leading the charge.


How the fuck did they manage to anger the gaming community like that.
heck im reading some tweets of those so called " journalist" and all they do is using their job by twisting the words in their direction ?
Like this piece of shit?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 7, 2014)

Basically we're all aware of the crooked shit they were doing for years, just now we have them with their pants down and with pictures to prove it.

Cue them baaaawing like babbys and trying to write dumb shit like "gamers are dead" and various arbitrary things to paint gamers in a bad light for their own actions.

Also Adam Baldwin is on our side.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2014)

It started out with censorship, mundane mat made a video about it before it was a big thing, Zoe got the video taken down and it pissed people off, eventually Internet Aristocrat made a video about it talking about it and there it took off.

 None of the video game sites were covering the story, you had phill fish sperging on twitter, websites being taken down, moderators on both /v/ and reddit taking down threads and deleting posts. 

Zoe decided to dox herself and posted fake info, saying a hacker got on her tumblr and posted her info. Not only is it impossible for two different people to be on the same tumblr(they log each other off when someone else tries to log on), when she "regained" control, she didn't even bother to delete the dox info post. Tumblr knew this was bullshit and turned against her.

You then had a unholly alliance of /v/, /pol/, reddit, tumblr and things just escalated to the point you have Adam Baldwin appearing out of no where to defend gamers. This shit is crazy.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Basically we're all aware of the crooked shit they were doing for years, just now we have them with their pants down and with pictures to prove it.
> 
> Cue them baaaawing like babbys and trying to *write dumb shit like "gamers are dead"* and various arbitrary things to paint gamers in a bad light for their own actions.
> 
> Also Adam Baldwin is on our side.



That reaction from the gaming journalists had me laughing for a good ten minutes.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2014)

This makes me wonder, can gaming truly ever be the same again? This looks like a clusterfuck to end all clusterorgies.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

> "gamers are dead"


For the god of love, did they actually dared to say such shit as this ?
You pretty much shit on the hands that feed you and you call them dead?
WHAT THE FUCK>
Also Kuchera seems to be on this as well



I was calling the corruption bullshit year ago  even before the Doritos and paid reviews became popular but people called me extremist and paranoid.
Whelp  now  i stand justified ( personally  )  so im joining this campaign as well.
ALSO< wtf Phil Fish, wasnt he gone from the industry for like ages? Now he is back again ?


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2014)

LH:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 7, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> *For the god of love, did they actually dared to say such shit as this ?
> You pretty much shit on the hands that feed you and you call them dead?
> WHAT THE FUCK>*
> Also Kuchera seems to be on this as well
> ...




The funny part? Similarly written articles were posted on various websites in similar time frames. Including non-gaming ones.

ALL OF THEM IIRC, connected to this whole Zoe bullshit or 5 degrees of kevin bacon in a way.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> LH:


HOLY FUCKING SHIT.
Seriously, have they gone batshit insane ?
Do they seriously think by trying to play this "ethic" card will make anyone actually believe them ?
The same people that in the past got shamed as piss poor journos for writing whatever shit they find without even investigating properly ?
Where is their journalistic integrity in this ? They obviously pick one side and bombard against the audience that pretty much  feeds they sorry asses for ages.

Im glad there are still some guys around who realize that all this gone too far.
Its 4 am and im still cannot sleep after finding this and im reading for around 6 hours straight,damn.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 7, 2014)

Also people have gotten blacklisted and basically sacrificed their gaming careers just for speaking out against this bullshit.

And this ain't stopping.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2014)

> Seriously, have they gone batshit insane ?



I don't know about insane but they certainly aren't going about this in a good manner from what I can see.  

Thankfully, some of those sites have experienced massive drops in website traffic as a result of what they did/are doing.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

The best quote ive read so far by the journos.


> "These people have dogmatic views of what games need to be"


Wow, who the  fuck they they are ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Man, as more this shit goes they will realize that they are digging  their graves, as thousands of people are searching about their fuck ups  and pointing up and calling their bullshit and what  they trying do with their holy crusade.

Seriously, who the heck are they to tell us how we should game and how the gamers are suppose to be ?
Im reading some insane shit right now, this wont end well at all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, they're basically sinking their own battleship and we didn't have to lift a finger.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

LOL, nice feedback bro, too bad you didnt pay us for our journalistic integrity......


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 7, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> This makes me wonder, can gaming truly ever be the same again? This looks like a clusterfuck to end all clusterorgies.



this will eventually die down


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HM_Z5YTop7g[/YOUTUBE]
If stuff like this keeps popping out no, it wont die out that easily.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Man, as more this shit goes they will realize that they are digging  their graves, as thousands of people are searching about their fuck ups  and pointing up and calling their bullshit and what  they trying do with their holy crusade.
> 
> Seriously, who the heck are they to tell us how we should game and how the gamers are suppose to be ?
> Im reading some insane shit right now, this wont end well at all.



You are seeing an ideology or set of them claiming to be under a banner of social activism of course, that was more or less fostered in an echo chamber. A sheltered environment where criticism never penetrated the bubble and all means are enacted to keep it that way, any dissent within immediately snuffed out. They have been taught to believe that being offended makes you right, and playing victim puts you in a logically superior position than those that disagree. 

Because of that you have the problem that when individuals of such mentalities step out into the real world, and have to deal with real world problems, such as dissent and criticism, they completely fall apart. It's why on other matters when you see these people step into the mainstream it's a disaster, these gaming journalists are just another subset of those individuals.

There is a standard to be had when you consider yourself a journalist or professional of any kind that these people have failed to realize. The various, anonymous bigoted remarks and threats are indefensible but having "professionals" engage in that too is absolutely damning along with the lack of journalistic integrity.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 7, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> So apparently Phish is even in bigger trouble, 8/10 judges of IGF had vested interest in seeing Fez win.





Xiammes said:


> Yeap, 5 were investors or some shit and 3 were polytron employee's, very high chance they are all going to jail for fraud/racketeering.





Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus christ. 



Lord Yu said:


> This makes me wonder, can gaming truly ever be the same again? This looks like a clusterfuck to end all clusterorgies.



Gaming as a hobby'll be fine. Game journalism may end up being changed for the better.



Dream said:


> I don't know about insane but they certainly aren't going about this in a good manner from what I can see.
> 
> Thankfully, some of those sites have experienced massive drops in website traffic as a result of what they did/are doing.



Yep, and this is during Pax and Destiny's release, a time they should be getting good numbers.




When the Escapist announced they'd be reforming their policies, their stats bumped back up.

The whole #GamerGate thing is having a real impact. That growing drop in activity coupled with complaints to these site's advertisers...I do not envy game journalists right now.



LivingHitokiri said:


> [YOUTUBE]HM_Z5YTop7g[/YOUTUBE]
> If stuff like this keeps popping out no, it wont die out that easily.



[YOUTUBE]TDxeFwmGnSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Well said Seto i agree with you.
The fact that are trying to portrait the gamers as misogynist  when many clearly explained that we are not.
If that fails they change to tone policing and word play in order to try and manipulate the words of the people they are talking to.

Just put as example if a guy was in the place of Zeo and tell me if anyone would give a crap about him being raided abused or whatever.

Just because it is a "woman gamer" all the white knights jump tot he rescue even tho she is the proven as guilty.
No, i am not misogyny, far from it, but some double standards are beyond bullshit when it comes to this department and im sure some of them are abusing this fact in their favor.


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2014)

And deeper it goes.

A reddit mod anonymously released this, concerned that he thinks reddit is taking the same censorship/denial act that gaming journalists are now doing:


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2014)

Also was revealed apparently that the judges that voted for Fez in Indie Games Festival had financially invested in the game, lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2014)

never again will grim fandango / monkey island / psychonauts ever have the same appeal to me again

HOW COULD YOU BE SO STUPID


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

/v/'s currently in disbelief on that


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2014)

>tfw reply on twitter
>tfw it's from Tim Schafer



I'm conflicted between my emotions of rage at Tim joining the blue team, but at the same time I went into maximum fanboy mode.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

is that a bogus account

or is he trolling


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2014)

The World said:


> is that a bogus account
> 
> or is he trolling





Verified account, it's him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2014)

Dream said:


> LH:



**We don't think this whole thing is newsworthy and don't want to comment on it*

*By the way, gamers are dead* *

Don't link those things, dude. You're just giving them what they want. Views.

Don't ever go to those sites again. The less traffic they have because of this, the more likely is that they'll get an ass-rape from their investors.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


>



Well, we can't all be perfect. The ironic thing is that he has written some of the best female characters of gaming, and still does.

And he's been criticized by the Female Frequency several times. I'm sure he just has a shallow understanding of the situation.

Still gonna get all of his games, Tim's a great guy. And Grim Fangando remake is just around the corner.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2014)

We've got a priest on our side now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Also people have gotten blacklisted and basically sacrificed their gaming careers just for speaking out against this bullshit.
> 
> And this ain't stopping.



Who gotten blacklisted?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, Zoe is now making 3k in her Patreon site for doing absolutely nothing cause of this whole bullshit. When she used to make like 600 bucks or something.

I guess it's safe to say she's won.

But she's totally a victim, of course.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 8, 2014)

Did she? How long will it last? How long would her employer last making such poor business decisions?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Zoe is now making 3k in her Patreon site for doing absolutely nothing cause of this whole bullshit. When she used to make like 600 bucks or something.
> 
> I guess it's safe to say she's won.
> 
> But she's totally a victim, of course.



See below



Seto Kaiba said:


> Did she? How long will it last? How long would her employer last making such poor business decisions?



I think this is the biggest thing.

Zoe's been pretty irrelevant to the whole Gamergate thing. It did all spark as a result of her, but it's not an anti-zoe campaign. It might as well have been Count Chocula pulling the shit she did, /v/ would have been just as angry. But to continuously jump into the spotlight and claim it's about sexism, it just added fuel to the fire. A fire which is currently destroying game journalist site stats in what should be a busy season. 

All things considered, I wish her well. But I honestly don't think SJW's will continue to financially support her month to month, just going on the experience I have with SJW's. And as controversial as this has all been, I'd personally stay a mile away from her/her projects if I were an indie dev.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2014)

Quinn is a nasty human being.


She'd be in jail if she didnt live here lol


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

Where are you guys finding all these pictures, on twitter and /v ?
Quinn is done with the gaming industry same as that Phil Fish, they do not care or belong to it.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes and yes.

Reddit and NeoGAF are being censored. So /v/ and twitter are the pretty much the only places to find info/pictures on this. (Obviously, this thread's not being censored. So I guess we're another place to find pictures. )

Edit: Actually, it just hit me that there are other places to find info. This is the most up to date list I've been able to find.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Who gotten blacklisted?



Adam Baldwin for example
I DEFINITELY know IA is

the one who lost his career, I forget his name but he posted about it on twitter and he was extremely bummed out about it considering it was YEARS of work he put into making connections and shit, all dropped by a hat just for speaking out once.

And basically anyone and their mother who ever spoke out.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Where are you guys finding all these pictures, on twitter and /v ?
> Quinn is done with the gaming industry same as that Phil Fish, they do not care or belong to it.



Bullshit, they're basically biding their time till the fire dies down and assuming they can come back out like groundhog day.

What they don't realize though is that they're complete and utter shitlords.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

What was the stance of TotalBiscuit about the gamergame ?
So far i saw him talking about Zoe and calling her stupid for DMCAing the youtube video,.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> What was the stance of TotalBiscuit about the gamergame ?
> So far i saw him talking about Zoe and calling her stupid for DMCAing the youtube video,.



He's on our side, so is Jon Tron.

Anyway, summary of the happenings


*Spoiler*: __ 










The next image is huge so I'll just link it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CB6TiRJNI-Q[/YOUTUBE]
Hahahaha, this shit is gold


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2014)

David Jaffe


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2014)

I now like David Jaffe good shit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

Holy fucking shit , these feminists man, just, wow.


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2014)

lol I see you in the tweets man.

I don't even have a twitter.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

Shills are shilling hard today on /v/.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

Gino said:


> lol I see you in the tweets man.
> 
> I don't even have a twitter.


  Yeah well im not using it much just following the stuff around but when i do, ohh god.

EDIT:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

This is now basically the shadow war of SA vs 4chan at this point


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

>GamerGate stats



yeeeeep

This shit ain't blowing over.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 8, 2014)

I like how the ''gamers are dead'' articles became a death sentence for the ones who wrote them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

HAHAH WTF


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

Ultimania said:


> I like how the ''gamers are dead'' articles became a death sentence for the ones who wrote them. :lamo


Before even reading them i was calling them the worse BS a gaming journalist could ever say.
That was plain stupid.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]T--L9z_ToT4[/YOUTUBE]

Wow...stay classy, Polygon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2014)

Well damn.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

Im reading the escapist article right now, im really curious what they say.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 8, 2014)

Took me a few days but i'm finally caught up on this shit from multiple websites and videos to make sure i have this shit straight. So yeah its probably the biggest clusterfuck i've ever had the pleasure of witnessing unfold. I've only tweeted about it a couple times myself but i've been retweeting any relevant tweets to my followers and have lost none. Glad to know they all agree with me that this corruption needed to be dealt with at some point. 

I'm pretty satisfied by the new Escapist guidelines though some of the analogies earlier in the article are a bit of a stretch but i get the meaning.

I am really sad that almost all Journos i trusted are bloody SJW shills. I'm especially fucking furious at that disingenuous asshat Matt Lees and disappointed in Anthony Burch (The only reason i bought BL2 was cause of his writing cause i'm not generally a fan of FPS's). Loved both those dudes work so much but i completely fucking despise them now. Oh well, at least glad Jim Sterling hasn't turned out to be a complete twat. He's literally the only dude i listen to unconditionally because he's one of the few that doesn't shit on Dynasty Warriors every 2 seconds.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

Did the Escapist just grew a huge pair of balls?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2014)

It's quite an interesting read, and the points are definitely there.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Did the Escapist just grew a huge pair of balls?



What, were you not here when they went through an epiphany of publishing reform?


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2014)

[Youtube]nENGp6d684I[/Youtube]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

zenieth said:


> What, were you not here when they went through an epiphany of publishing reform?


Up until now they  wrote an article which was later apologized on.
Then they wrote another one about the chat logs and until they said that they will revise their policies but nobody knew which way they take.
Im really glad  they did what they did, i disagree on some points but i can many more that i agree in the change they made.

So lets hope this is just a start of a big change int he gaming industry.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 8, 2014)

The big test will be to see if The Escapist actually follows through on everything there. They do now know if they slip up we'll call them on it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2014)

Ultimania said:


> [YOUTUBE]T--L9z_ToT4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wow...stay classy, Polygon.



lol what a bunch of butt hutters they are.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT>


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2014)

Just created a twitter have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

Gino said:


> Just created a twitter have no idea what I'm doing.


You write stuff, hashtag shit, you can search hastags or something specific.
Take your time


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __


  just doesn't stop


LivingHitokiri said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT>


Who the hell is still defending these cunts at this point it just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

Now there are thoughts that the escapist is doing the lip job to get the money secured from their investors.
Hmm, i say we give them chance to see what they do but if they are back in "business" as old then fuck them even harder.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2014)

So anything else going on?

Other than this hilarious article you guys linked earlier, lmao


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

And Kotaku is going even into deeper shit


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 8, 2014)

Retweeted this earlier. LMAO 

vote for your favorite companion


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Retweeted this earlier. LMAO
> 
> Battle (3DS Remix)


Hahahah, good one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> l]



I was waiting for David Jaffe to speak out.

I've been browsing in /v/ for years now (Too many) and before this whole thing exploded, obnoxious sexism accusations and feminist bullshit was a very aware issue around the place and less known incidents were always being discussed in some manner. And while this never grew as a news piece (Mostly because those pissant pussies never had the balls to publish it), Kotaku had a very heated argument with David Jaffe when they called him sexist for making a blowjob joke when he was promoting Twisted Metal on Valentine's Day. He got extremely annoyed and offended at the baseless accusations and holier-than-thou attitude of the so called reporter that David tore him a new asshole when he called him out on his agenda bullshit and sensationalist interpretations of *jokes*.

I knew I was gonna link this some day. Credits goes to /v/, they linked this shit to me years ago and I kept it. We knew that gawker media and slowtaku was shit a long time ago. It's why this thing is so fucking vindicating at the end of the day.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2014)

Someone post a longer version of that with the intro earlier in this thread somewhere.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 8, 2014)

The SJW legions still trying to make this about misogyny while conveniently forgetting Quinn slept with her boss and a journalist and completely disregarding the multiple women and minorities on the side of Gamergate. Classy work there.


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm still laughing at Adam Sessler decrying all of us "sexist" gamers.

Whenever I hear that, I just go take a look at his, "Top 10 Best Nude Scenes in Video Games" list he did for G4 and laugh at the hypocrisy.


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> The SJW legions still trying to make this about misogyny while conveniently forgetting Quinn slept with her boss and a journalist and completely disregarding the multiple women and minorities on the side of Gamergate. Classy work there.





> Us Social Justice Warriors ? this is me, stealing that word in order to use it against my enemies- are winning the culture war by tearing up the rulebook, and there?s nothing the sad, mad little boys who hate women and queers and people of colour can do about it. Nothing, at least, that doesn?t sabotage their strategy, because they can win their game from day to day, but they?re losing the war.



Please tell me that this person is trolling.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> The SJW legions still trying to make this about misogyny while conveniently forgetting Quinn slept with her boss and a journalist and completely disregarding the multiple women and minorities on the side of Gamergate. Classy work there.


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2014)

Not entirely convinced that they are, Preet.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 8, 2014)

This is the entire reason i'm in full support of the #NotYourShield hashtag. It offends the shit out of me as a black gamer that they think they can hide behind us while speaking for us when a large portion of us disagree with their bullshit.

Edit:


> Comments are closed. Deal.



There they go silencing dissenting opinions again. It never ends.


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2014)

Really didnt think that tag was going to take off when we started using it.  Glad it did.


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Not entirely convinced that they are, Preet.



Just saw this video:

Le Monde a Glace (Algon HQ)

Gives me the impression that she is not a troll, she actually seems to believe that shit or at least wants to push the agenda it promotes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2014)

But everyone's clearly a white male and us minorities need defending.


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2014)

Or in the case of #NotYourShield, you are now "weaponized minorities."


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 8, 2014)

Obvious sign their fallacy isn't working out so well for the SJW hordes so they've resorted to calling the people they were hiding behind misogynists as well now. lol


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2014)

Edit: Troll account. Disregard.


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2014)

:33


SakugaDaichi said:


> Obvious sign their fallacy isn't working out so well for the SJW hordes so they've resorted to calling the people they were hiding behind misogynists as well now. lol



Yeah I literally just said what the fuck a couple of seconds ago as well when I read that.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 8, 2014)

dat comic


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2014)

[Youtube]SYqBdCmDR0M[/Youtube]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Or in the case of #NotYourShield, you are now "weaponized minorities."


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 9, 2014)

You don't mind if i share this on twitter?

lmfao


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> [Youtube]SYqBdCmDR0M[/Youtube]



The most amazing thing is how I've become friends with so many people on Twitter now because of this, including a number of people in those video. This has pretty much what's been occupying my time for like a week now - a lot of really wonderful people.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Btw, anyone who feels like following me on Twitter in light of all of this:

@Tridenter


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2014)

Krory I've already seen you dawg.


HA?


GAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

My only regret is I didn't win the GamerGate raffle someone did for a Steam Metro Redux Bundle.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 9, 2014)

Just came across Krory on my twitter feed.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

OH!

THAT'S YOU, PATCHES!

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Since I started on #GamerGate and #NotYourShield, I amassed over 2,000 more tweets, and went from around 30 followers to like 140.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 9, 2014)

A wild Sakuga appears.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 9, 2014)

Ah cool, just followed you guys. Gonna get some sleep now before I start retweeting up a storm tomorrow.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2014)

i love how all the journalists are losing money


----------



## Naruto (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2014)

So RPS makes an article on how we're all gamers, blocks comments and says that attacking people has no place in gaming and all that crap here:



Queue John Walker's responses to a non-threatening, legitimate concern last month.



I stopped following RPS after the absolute debacle that was the Reaper of souls interview but this kind of aggressive response really is detestable, no matter the person. Twitter quickly became this toxic cesspool of venom where every professional in the world can blindly tell anyone to fuck off like your average internet person.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 9, 2014)

Isnt that the same article that also quotes oblivious asshole Matt Lees?

Edit:


			
				Matt Lees said:
			
		

> ?I understand that people remain very angry at *what they see as journalists lashing out at the community i*n general, and whilst I won?t try and justify that (or even entirely accept that this isn?t even true) I?d like to ask you to consider this: When the community you?ve worked so hard to serve *choose to stand beside a group of manipulative misogynists *rather than entertain the idea that you might not actually be corrupt, how do you think this makes people feel?
> 
> So much of this argument boils down to a misunderstanding ? *the games media aren?t calling you misogynists.* *They don?t think you hate women*. But you?ve decided that your distrust of the media is so strong that *you?d rather side with dangerous bigots *than believe that the media might not be corrupt, that?s a hell of a statement to be making.?





He's completely oblivious isn't he. First off if he paid any attention he'd know we've been calling out the assholes via the #AgainstHarassment hashtag. The games media were saying that we were all misogynists and continue to do so. We are not being manipulated you disingenuous piece of shit. Stop trying to speak for minorities while completely disregarding that we are supportive of gamersgate you professional white knight ass mufuka.

​


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Apparently Zoe Quinn just doxxed a grou pof people that were attempting to edit articles to add in sourced material (I guess on Wiki or something? Still trying to get the whole story). One of them was a teenaged transgender whom Zoe, in that one act, publicly outed to everyone that person knows who was unaware of the teen's orientation.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Ah yeah, her Wiki pages was attempted to be edited to add sources and citations, so Zoe doxxed the people who did it - including a transgender teen that she outed and purposely misgendered.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

I heard shit about wiki's getting attacked yesterday.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah, the "attack" was apparently to add citation, lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 9, 2014)

That is the funniest thing i've seen all day.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

I followed Krory, what are the rest of your twitter people, stop hiding !


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2014)

I've always wondered how a 'jounalism' outlet can have absolutely no journalism degree.

Like since the Xplay days, I always wondered what that was about.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 9, 2014)

TotalBiscuit finally makes a video about all of this.

[YOUTUBE]e78JRIHRjC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeha i saw the video, he makes a big intro for about 13 minutes about the Heroes of storm interview and the questions that got asked. The last 5 minutes are the best even tho the whole video is fairly interesting.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

S.T.E.P Forum


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

So fucking pissed.

The fucking stupid cunt literally posted the kid's FULL NAME, how old he was, WHERE HE LIVES, WHERE HE GOES TO SCHOOL and treated his fucking transgender identity like he was playing a female character in World of Warcraft just to get attention and gifts from men.

So fucking beyond disgusted.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2014)

krory said:


> So fucking pissed.
> 
> The fucking stupid cunt literally posted the kid's FULL NAME, how old he was, WHERE HE LIVES, WHERE HE GOES TO SCHOOL and treated his fucking transgender identity like he was playing a female character in World of Warcraft just to get attention and gifts from men.
> 
> So fucking beyond disgusted.


What?


LivingHitokiri said:


> I followed Krory, what are the rest of your twitter people, stop hiding !


@Ginofamm


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


>



What the fuck is he blabbing about?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

Being a butthurt babby was all I read.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> What?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 9, 2014)

How fucking unbelievably stupid do you have to be to do that?

Like, even the most serpentine, hollow and two-faced manipulator at least knows when it's appropriate to not act like a festering taint, but apparently Zoe doesn't?  I don't understand.  This isn't even a question of her ethics--they are entirely irrelevant to my point.

Regardless of how genuine (or not) you are, _how fucking stupid do you have to be do that?_

Has she gone mad?  Is her account hacked? Has she finally shed this mortal coil and been replaced by a mischievous demon?  I really do not understand such a train of thought:

"How should I prove that I'm really just a blameless victim with a heart of gold?  Just another target in the war against women, minorities and LGBT by male gamers, subject to character assassination, doxing and harassment?  I know!

I'll do the exact same thing I am accusing people of doing to an innocent minor with gender dysphoria!  There's no way this won't work!"


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Patch.
[Youtube]yJyU7RSvs_s[/Youtube]


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

And yet again not a SINGLE publication is listening to this. Even with The Escapist changing their policies, NO ONE IS TALKING ABOUT THIS.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

krory said:


> And yet again not a SINGLE publication is listening to this. Even with The Escapist changing their policies, NO ONE IS TALKING ABOUT THIS.



Not really expecting much from them to be honest.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

No one was expecting anything from them. We knew better.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 9, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I followed Krory, what are the rest of your twitter people, stop hiding !



I'm @Destructokitteh and have the same avatar i have here. Also holy shit thats bloody despicable. Thats basically a full admission they don't give a shit about minorities as long as they think they can win this way.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

>Anita claims all the women in Brothers: Tale of Two Sons are evil, dead, or "damsels"
>Guy: "...I just played the demo and met a sweet old lady that didn't need saving."


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

This is true

We basically have the winter quarter by the balls if this keeps up


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought that I remember hearing somewhere that Zoe Quinn admitted to having mental problems and needed help. I wish for the life of me I remember where I read that shit, but it would explain a lot about her behavior if true.

Both Phil Fish and Zoe Quinn really don't act like they're thinking right to be honest.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2014)

It's easy to send a message that way. Do NOT go to these sites. Don't fall for their clickbait articles. Don't call on their bullshit in the comment section of those articles and stir up a shitstorm, nada. That just generates traffic and makes them relevant.

Just do all of that through social networks and keep them from making ad money, period. When drama keeps the investors from making money instead of generating it, they'll stop supporting these people.

This is the one thing that will spur a change.

And use adblock, of course.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2014)

Quinn, on the other hand, is just desperate. She also tried to prove that gamergate is a massive /v/ conspiracy to promote misogyny by posting a couple screens of /v/'s IRC channel with some anonymous bozos saying that they should check her email and a lot of meaningless, hollow bullshit.

She really wants to pin some kind of foolproof, undeniable blame on someone so hard that she's just shooting in the dark. This is much bigger than her right now so I don't really care but good God, she's just making it fucking worse.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

Don't you mean /V/


----------



## Naruto (Sep 9, 2014)

What an ugly clusterfuck this whole thing is.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Supposedly some people on The Escapist have applauded the doxxing of the transgendered teen.

So much for that.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm going to stop reading all this shit and play games instead


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 9, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> This is true
> 
> We basically have the winter quarter by the balls if this keeps up



I don't really think they have to do anything, I dare say 90% of consumers don't give a rat's ass about any of this, probably they don't even know nothing about it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 9, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm going to stop reading all this shit and play games instead



Quite frankly I lost interest in this mess two days after learning about it.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> What an ugly clusterfuck this whole thing is.



And it's going to remain an ugly clusterfuck for a while to come. 



krory said:


> Supposedly some people on The Escapist have applauded the doxxing of the transgendered teen.
> 
> So much for that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I don't really think they have to do anything, I dare say 90% of consumers don't give a rat's ass about any of this, probably they don't even know nothing about it.



They're gonna have to.

In reality #GG and #notyourshield is actively overshadowing Destiny.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2014)

Not that Destiny deserves any attention


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 9, 2014)

Just saw this on /v/.

Not holding my breath on it being true, since I don't recognize the source, and it's the only one linked. 



> *Gamergate: Polytron under FBI investigation*
> 
> It’s been a long couple of weeks, and let’s face it, only so much mud can be thrown around before somebody in a position of legal authority starts to take action. Anita Sarkeesian and her inner circle are convinced that the FBI are going to bring the book down hard on all those nasty ‘gross nerds’ sending death threats (again, not cool), but recent twists in the industry consuming controversy suggest that the recently retired Phil Fish and members of the Indie Games Festival are far juicier targets for the federal agency. The potential charges? Textbook racketeering. Ouch.
> 
> ...



The iPhone 6 Plus will play games in higher resolution than next generation consoles. Think about that for a minute.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

That's been an ongoing thing the last few days.

CameraLady brought the good shit.

Never underestimate weaponized autism.

Now she's seeing lawyers about it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

We need citation on this, is it confirmed by the FBI ?
Is it another click bait?
@krory,


> Supposedly some people on The Escapist have applauded the doxxing of the transgendered teen.


Link ?


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't know deets, just what some people on Twitter are claiming, brah.

And that explains why CameraLady had to stop reporting on it, as she said she was approached by authorities and can't speak of what the discussion entailed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

She basically says that she can't do much about it but still for #GG

So she had to drop of out of the race for a bit


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

krory said:


> I don't know deets, just what some people on Twitter are claiming, brah.
> 
> And that explains why CameraLady had to stop reporting on it, as she said she was approached by authorities and can't speak of what the discussion entailed.


I see.
Apparently the IGF articles are brought down for legal matters as well.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They're gonna have to.
> 
> In reality #GG and #notyourshield is actively overshadowing Destiny.



Nope.jpg


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

Well there is a difference between Destiny as word and #Destiny.
So yeah technically #gamergate is ahead of #destiny


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 9, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Quite frankly I lost interest in this mess two days after learning about it.



Says the guy who went out of his way to read this very thread and reply in it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Says the guy who went out of his way to read this very thread and reply in it.


There always will be someone like that. You know the ones that say they care about gaming but never giving an actual fuck about it.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

#GG isn't overshadowing #Destiny anymore which was what I was getting at.  It certainly does have more tweets but #Destiny has had more tweets in a single day than #GG has ever had in one day.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

Turned out Destiny wasn't that great and it was as MMO as a co-op.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 9, 2014)

lol the Destiny Beta made me cancel my pre-order

admittedly, I pre-ordered just to get the beta, but still


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 9, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Says the guy who went out of his way to read this very thread and reply in it.



Still check it once in a while, but read every single twitter post, pay attention to what a bunch of nobodies say on it and check the traffic volume of websites and shit like that, too much for me.

Game "journalists" and people on twitter can fight each other in peace, I'll keep on enjoying mah games and laugh of all this.

My true worries are rip-off DLC, rip-off micro-transactions, rip-off pre-orders and other shit like that.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

Relevant.
How can anyone can support piece of shits like those and call themselves GAMERS?
Someone give me a logical explanation about it, PLEASE.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

Its the kind of people who bitch about Azure Gunvolt because they use the word Xe. I'm dead fucking serious.


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> There always will be someone like that. You know the ones that say they care about gaming but never giving an actual fuck about it.



Like 98% of self proclaimed Youtube gamers.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Also, anyone who thought Destiny would be anything BUT an MMO is an idiot.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 9, 2014)

I've ignored the shit out of destiny like i do most shooters. We really need gameplay variety cause there are WAAAYY too many generic shooters flooding the market and even this being by bungie, it not having a proper single player offline mode like some of the better shooters keeps me away even more.

Edit: oh wow i remember reading that waaaay back in the day. lol thats why i used to like Burch and Destructiod in general. They didn't give a darn at least until they got big and started trying to be semi-serious which is of course part of the problem.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

Busy with playing Demon's Souls and Ultimax to care about Destiny myself.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

ohh look, the deeper the digging goes the more  we find


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

People who e-mailed some advertisers for these sites are getting messaged back finally.

Scottrade is officially telling people they are withdrawing their ads from Polygon.



Heard Kotaku got hit, too, but saw nothing else on this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

Someone on /v/ said it best, this whole thing would've lost steam if it wasn't for the fact that shit keeps happening every 3 days.

So people can't even keep their shit together for like every 72 hours.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh, StackSocial is pulling their advertising from Kotaku.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Someone on /v/ said it best, this whole thing would've lost steam if it wasn't for the fact that shit keeps happening every 3 days.
> 
> So people can't even keep their shit together for like every 72 hours.



Dude, new shit keeps happening literally every _day_.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

There's also the fact these sites took a fucking nose dive in the amount of traffic they lost.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2014)

krory said:


> People who e-mailed some advertisers for these sites are getting messaged back finally.
> 
> Scottrade is officially telling people they are withdrawing their ads from Polygon.
> 
> ...



Ouch.  It may not be much in the grand scheme of things but this occurring is just bad press for Polygon.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Ouch.  It may not be much in the grand scheme of things but this occurring is just bad press for Polygon.



Or Kotaku, finally got some answers that Social Stack is retreating from Kotaku.

And people are still reaching out to more advertisers.

It is still, at least, a sign that SOMEONE is listening.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Also, just in case it feels relevant to people, there are more than one person posting their respective e-mail responses from these advertisers.

Pretty snazzy.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## DeathScream (Sep 9, 2014)

SMELL THIS BULLSHIT!


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 9, 2014)

Not a fan of Mechwarrior but even i've heard enough about that specific title in particular to know describing the game as solid is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

This is sick. In less than five minutes, the doxx stuff of Phil Fish was taken down, but it's been like twelve years since Nathalie Collida doxxed the transgender teen and the information is still posted CLEAR AS DAY on her website, in her article.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

S.T.E.P Forum
Ohh look.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Or Kotaku, finally got some answers that Social Stack is retreating from Kotaku.
> 
> And people are still reaching out to more advertisers.
> 
> It is still, at least, a sign that SOMEONE is listening.



Unlike the gaming media and SJW's, advertisers are not stupid.

They want their revenue. And if they're partnered with a website that brings bad press, that's financial suicide for them. So it'd be pretty easy for them to pack up their shit and set up shop elsewhere.


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> I've ignored the shit out of destiny like i do most shooters. We really need gameplay variety cause there are WAAAYY too many generic shooters flooding the market and even this being by bungie, it not having a proper single player offline mode like some of the better shooters keeps me away even more.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Busy with playing Demon's Souls and Ultimax to care about Destiny myself.


Dragon Age Modded,Lord of Shadows 2 and Brave Story new traveler.

No Destiny required.  


LivingHitokiri said:


> S.T.E.P Forum
> Ohh look.


Talk about Bipolor disorder.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)

Gino rocking that LoS2. 

I've been still going at it with anti-GamerGaters over the doxxed transgender teen, who are now ranging from defending the action to attacking me for saying "transgendered" instead of "transgender."


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)

more info on what krory says in here


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2014)

holy shit so much has happened wtf do i even start with?!


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2014)

What a dumb slagheap

you gunna doxx someone
out them
then link it?
holy shit

she was better off thinking with her pussy than her brain

zoe quinn is at her best when her legs are behind her head


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2014)

Jennifer Hale is going on a radio show to talk about GamerGate, but no one get your hopes up - it's been known for a long time now that she is a huge, avid supporter of Anita Sarkeesian and has been denouncing the possibility of GamerGate's "true motives" for a while.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2014)

S.T.E.P Forum
KAPOW BITCHES>


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2014)

Advertisers starting to pull out is exactly what he wanted. This will make the biggest difference.

Anyway, I just beat Red Dead Revolver which is actually a really great game and I finally ordered Ninja Gaiden: Black off Amazon. Was looking for that game for years. Gotta play more games instead of following this shit s much.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> S.T.E.P Forum
> KAPOW BITCHES>



Based Baldwin, Basedwin if you will. 

Man i tapped out last night. Just reached my limit of how long i can stay calm and composed after reading the disgusting fucking vile shit the SJW's keep saying to pro-gamergate minorities. If i hadn't i'd probably gone on a massive twitter diatribe i probably would've regretted. Fuck man this is really getting to me. This is almost as bad as the times actual racists fucked with me. I don't think they even realize how vile the crap they say is coming off, i mean they can't be serious right. Even the sneaky ones just using the terms sockpuppets and weaponized minorities (like professional dopey twat Matt Lees) have now ruined those terms for me. 

GUYS I NOW GET TRIGGERED WHENEVER I SEE AN SJW USE THE TERM SOCKPUPPET. OH GOD!!

​


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2014)

If you guys are tapping out just by reading twitter. You should see the #GG threads on /v/ when you have shills out the ass trying to derail and spread misinformation.

Just reminder, that SA does it for $10, and they do it for free.


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2014)

I noticed the sjw crew really thought destiny was gonna kill everything.


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2014)

Gino said:


> I noticed the sjw crew really thought destiny was gonna kill everything.



Kill everything they stand for or something?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2014)

So, Jennifer Hale did that interview. From what I've read, the interviewer was biased in favor of SJW's, but Jennifer Hale remained extremely neutral. That went extremely well, all things considered.

And Adam Baldwin said on twitter that he'd agree to go onto some show host by Joe Rogan to discuss gamergate. 

Also, Adam Baldwin is having lunch with Jennifer Hale to discuss gamergate.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Advertisers starting to pull out is exactly what he wanted. This will make the biggest difference.
> 
> Anyway, I just beat Red Dead Revolver which is actually a really great game and I finally ordered Ninja Gaiden: Black off Amazon. Was looking for that game for years. Gotta play more games instead of following this shit s much.



I'm backing off from this a bit as well. Not abandoning it, but there's games that need playing. 



SakugaDaichi said:


> Based Baldwin, Basedwin if you will.
> 
> Man i tapped out last night. Just reached my limit of how long i can stay calm and composed after reading the disgusting fucking vile shit the SJW's keep saying to pro-gamergate minorities. If i hadn't i'd probably gone on a massive twitter diatribe i probably would've regretted. Fuck man this is really getting to me. This is almost as bad as the times actual racists fucked with me. I don't think they even realize how vile the crap they say is coming off, i mean they can't be serious right. Even the sneaky ones just using the terms sockpuppets and weaponized minorities (like professional dopey twat Matt Lees) have now ruined those terms for me.
> 
> ...



Can't blame you. Seeing the amount of work they'll go to to dismiss an argument is unreal. Minority? Sockpuppet. Minority with picture verification? Sockpuppet that grabbed an image off google. Minority that has multiple pictures? Weaponized minority that's being manipulated. And that's assuming you even get that far. Most of these SJW's block you if you present any sort of reasoned argument.

Worse than birthers.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If you guys are tapping out just by reading twitter. You should see the #GG threads on /v/ when you have shills out the ass trying to derail and spread misinformation.
> 
> Just reminder, that SA does it for $10, and they do it for free.



And every day more and more show up.


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> Kill everything they stand for or something?



Kill the GamersGate Movement.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2014)

tf is a weaponized minority?? I thought the stereotype was we all weaponized.. it's why cops shoot first ask questions last.

I swear to god I can't keep up with this bullshit


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2014)

I remember Jennifer Hale's _Freelancer_ role as Juni (IIRC).


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> tf is a weaponized minority?? I thought the stereotype was we all weaponized.. it's why cops shoot first ask questions last.
> 
> I swear to god I can't keep up with this bullshit



In the beginning, SJW's were claiming everyone using the gamergate hashtag were "white cis males". So someone made a hashtag called NotYourShield, which was to show there are people from all walks of life supporting gamergate, and that SJW's cannot hide behind them. 

So then SJW's claimed gamergate was "weaponizing minorities" by manipulating them into supporting.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2014)

Destiny did kill, a lot of people's expectations.


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> In the beginning, SJW's were claiming everyone using the gamergate hashtag were "white cis males". So someone made a hashtag called NotYourShield, which was to show there are people from all walks of life supporting gamergate, and that SJW's cannot hide behind them.
> 
> So then SJW's claimed gamergate was "weaponizing minorities" by manipulating them into supporting.



I wonder if there isn't anything that was supposed to be enjoyable that SJWs haven't killed.

I mean, yeah this doesn't make anywhere near the headlines of BBC or Reuters but still this is pretty pathetic from an entertainment perspective to force gaming into something it shouldn't be.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 10, 2014)

Can't wait for the day the SJW drones finally set their sights on my chinese cartoons. That'd be fun.


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Can't wait for the day the SJW drones finally set their sights on my chinese cartoons. That'd be fun.



IIRC they don't touch anything Asian because a) Asian qualifies as POC which they worship and b) Asian nations by and large simply DO NOT GIVE FUCKS so their crusades are completely worthless.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2014)

Joe Rogan, a podcaster that gets over 9 million listeners per month and has over 1.4 million twitter followers, joins the ring.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2014)

Remember when people thought Destiny would be a good game?


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Joe Rogan, a podcaster that gets over 9 million listeners per month and has over 1.4 million twitter followers, joins the ring.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UrDvruoubA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2014)

Holy shit, this is going so fabulously.

And I hope Baldwin can talk some sense into Hale. She's an AVID supporter of Anita Sarkeesian.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2014)

Between this and more Revelations 2 stuff, I love today.


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Remember when people thought Destiny would be a good game?



I heard it was good from so many people and they said the beta looked fun. But it reminds me of Halo so damn much from the gameplay videos. And I never really got into Halo. 

I'm not too sure if I should purchase it.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Holy shit, this is going so fabulously.
> 
> And I hope Baldwin can talk some sense into Hale. She's an AVID supporter of Anita Sarkeesian.



Hale was really neutral during the NPR interview/show thing. She seems really open to debate, unlike most others who would immediately block you.

Hopefully Baldwin and Hale both get onto the show.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2014)

krory said:


> Remember when people thought Destiny would be a good game?



Only console warriors ever thought something like that. "Finally my PS4 purchase is justified with my brand new copy of Not!Halo - Always online edition!"

Activision was an obvious redflag that everyone decided to ignore.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2014)

My comment about Destiny was a joke because I honestly never saw anyone who legitimately thought it would be a good game.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2014)

Some shit is going down.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 10, 2014)

Glad today was a pretty good day on this front. I'm glad Hale actually presented a fair view and didn't take the whale-sized bait the host was throwing. Baldwin continues to be awesome. looking forward to that show.

Also on the Destiny front. Imho the only good things bungie ever made were the Halo 2 mp and the Halo anime. One of those they didn't even make so yeah, years of Microsoft telling people Halo was big just deluded a lot of folks.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm more inclined to like Halo now that Bungie ISN'T involved at all.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 10, 2014)

Destiny looks like Watch_Dogs and Titanfall, which are ridiculously overhyped games. After all, we needed to ''believe the hype''! And I wonder who might have hyped those games? I'm interested in Watch_Dogs and possibly Destiny, but I have many other important games to buy and play. 

I rarely get hyped for any upcoming games. I'm either interested in buying them or I'm not. The rare exceptions are Super Smash Bros. 4 (both versions) and Kingdom Hearts III...if that damn game ever does get released.

These game developers need to develop the best games they possibly can instead of being fucking lazy by relying on their SJW bloggers hyping their games to unrealistic expectations.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2014)

Ohh guys, you think that was it ?
OHH NO TAKE THIS


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2014)

Shits happening everyday indeed.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 10, 2014)

The gate will never close.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2014)

Mother of God...


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> In the beginning, SJW's were claiming everyone using the gamergate hashtag were "white cis males". So someone made a hashtag called NotYourShield, which was to show there are people from all walks of life supporting gamergate, and that SJW's cannot hide behind them.
> 
> So then SJW's claimed gamergate was "weaponizing minorities" by manipulating them into supporting.



jesus fucking christ, thx for the explanation though, patchy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2014)

>Destiny reception only lasted for like a day


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYNWOqXCJbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYNWOqXCJbw[/YOUTUBE]



>Get's to 6:10

...The fuck am I looking at?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2014)

I love ES <3


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 10, 2014)

We all do 

Edit: 





P-X 12 said:


> >Get's to 6:10
> 
> ...The fuck am I looking at?


Holy fuck how can she even sit straight!! ck


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2014)

she must have like a titanium rod in her spine


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [youtube]UYNWOqXCJbw[/youtube]



........


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2014)

Relevant.

NEOGAF OWNER , ladies and gentleman.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Relevant.
> 
> NEOGAF OWNER , ladies and gentleman.



There they go hiding behind minorities and trying to sidestep the real issues again. Can't say i'm surprised at this point.


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Relevant.
> 
> NEOGAF OWNER , ladies and gentleman.



Always knew he was a cunt.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYNWOqXCJbw[/YOUTUBE]



Pissed off black guy angrily complains about random shit for an hour.

I can't stand listening to this guy for more than 10. He takes shit too seriously.


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Pissed off black guy angrily complains about random shit for an hour.
> 
> I can't stand listening to this guy for more than 10. He takes shit too seriously.



Good for you.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> >Get's to 6:10
> 
> ...The fuck am I looking at?



that woman whit the fake big breasts was so disgusting it gave me nausea.




Deathbringerpt said:


> Pissed off black guy angrily complains about random shit for an hour.
> 
> I can't stand listening to this guy for more than 10. He takes shit too seriously.



how is talking about different topics random and complaining?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2014)

Event is marmite 
you love him or don't


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2014)

Finally some press about her that's not about elevating her on a pedestal of political correctness and how's she's some sort of crucial element of gaming.

Fucking.Finally.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2014)

It's just a tumblr post. I don't think that counts.

And sadly, no evidence.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ohh guys, you think that was it ?
> OHH NO TAKE THIS



Only glanced at it but what makes this notable beyond just showing some connections between people and said connection is largely them attending a conference?   

Anyways, Critical Distance just parted ways with The Escapist.  Critical Distance is backed by Silverstring Media. 



Anyone want to take a guess as to why they cut ties with the Escapist?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

Todd Johnsson Twitter is protected and he deleted the tweets.
Then he goes on tumblr on full damage controll

 :rofl


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Todd Johnsson Twitter is protected and he deleted the tweets.
> Then he goes on tumblr on full damage controll
> 
> :rofl



Sad that #NotYourShield people have to constantly get carded. But that response.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

Critical Distance leaving really only makes Escapist look better now.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

Tsk Tsk Tsk, naughty SJW trying to HAX us.

They failed, and will keep failing.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

Escapist confirmed for pro-GG



He's calling SJW's cultural marxists.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm so proud, is this what a parent feels like?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2014)

The more examples you guys post, the more I think the whole 'you can't serve two masters' adage applies to this situation. All the SJW journalists who publish these articles on why gamer culture is toxic or evil are the same ones who write click-bait tripe. Most people apparently aren't very keen on the idea of being lectured on how much they suck by the person who writes 'Top 10 video game characters i'd let jerk me off in a nightclub bathroom'. Of course the dichotomy of the situation itself is hilarious, because their click-seeking nature drives them to write the same kind of literature that they then turn around and say poisons the atmosphere of the gamer culture.

Personally I think kotaku and all those websites need to settle on an identity. You can't be the website that posts gifs of nut punches and then turn around and act like we should take you seriously when you write some overwrought bullshit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2014)

This is implying they have a brain though.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2014)

Not sure about the validity of this or who is the one posting but the following is apparently a leak:




*Spoiler*: _More shameful behavior involving Twitter_


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> Not sure about the validity of this or who is the one posting but the following is apparently a leak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a bit screencapped from an indie forum.


----------



## Gino (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

Also, TFYC's indiegogo may end up getting funded fully today. (9/11)

SJW's would eat that up, so hold off on donations if you were planning on donating today.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Also, TFYC's indiegogo may end up getting funded fully today. (9/11)
> 
> SJW's would eat that up, so hold off on donations if you were planning on donating today.


It already happen
this version of Tobi

It hurts them soooo much that a bunch of misogynynerd contributed 23k+ dollars for the cause.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

LOL at the SA Bullshit 
Another one bites the dust


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> LOL at the SA Bullshit
> Another one bites the dust



I would really feel bad about hurting the funding these sites receive if only the response from them to this whole situation wasn't so terrible.  It's like they took a course on _How to not respond to angry consumers/members_ and then went about doing those things.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> I would really feel bad about hurting the funding these sites receive if only the response from them to this whole situation wasn't so terrible.  It's like they took a course on _How to not respond to angry consumers/members_ and then went about doing those things.


I know right.
We would never get to this extend if they didnt get so aggressive against us.
The funny thing is, they started the war against us, not we .

ALSO:
What the hell is this?

and Destiny PEAK:


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> It already happen
> this version of Tobi
> 
> It hurts them soooo much that a bunch of misogynynerd contributed 23k+ dollars for the cause.



Welp.

Good for them either way.

(and good for us, that afterlife empire game looks nice)

Also good that profits from /v/'s referral link will be going to help fight cancer.

Good all around. :33



LivingHitokiri said:


> LOL at the SA Bullshit
> Another one bites the dust



See below.



Dream said:


> I would really feel bad about hurting the funding these sites receive if only the response from them to this whole situation wasn't so terrible.  It's like they took a course on _How to not respond to angry consumers/members_ and then went about doing those things.



This, this to a t.

It's never great when real jobs are at stake in something like this. But at the end of the day, we're consumers, and game journalists provide an unnecessary service.. The only two in this relationship that need one another are gamers and devs. (With devs needing us more than we need them.) Journalists aren't necessary. 

They're nice to have, but that's only when they're being honest and really trying to help us make informed decisions as consumers. Not when they're promoting stuff and not disclosing any personal bias/connections they may have. So when they pull that, coupled with calling gamers "dead", or labeling us all as misogynists...they're not performing their jobs any longer.

It'd be like if you went to a restaurant, and your waiter starts calling you all sorts of names. You complain to their manager, and you go to a different restaurant. If that waiter gets fired, that's their own fault. You just brought the matter to the manager's attention, nothing more.

(I should also mention, it's really late for me, and I'm not even sure what I've been typing follows any logical order. My thoughts are kinda all over the place. )



LivingHitokiri said:


> I know right.
> We would never get to this extend if they didnt get so aggressive against us.
> The funny thing is, they started the war against us, not we .
> 
> ...



Soon, the topsy cat will be no more.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> OHHH SHIT



This fucking whole thing. Can't type out a response without new stuff happening. 

Also, wow. Just wow.

If her response isn't something along the lines of, "I plan on donating the entire amount on so-and-so date", then just fucking wow.

That's assuming she openly says the donations go to her, and she plans to deliver it all herself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2014)

I could say I'm not surprised.

But I'm really just amused at the whole thing.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> OHHH SHIT







Anyways, this is more pressing matters:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Gaming "journalists" saying that objectivity is a silly thing to strive for...oh wow.  No, you fools, objectivity is something that you should absolutely strive especially as a journalist.  Not doing do can lead to all sorts of damn problems.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah well Zoe Quinn  the righteous.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

Milo is on the case. :3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2014)

Should you really be embracing writers from Breitbart? I don't think the answer is to run to right-wing mouthpieces that are just the opposite end of the extreme.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Should you really be embracing writers from Breitbart? I don't think the answer is to run to right-wing mouthpieces that are just the opposite end of the extreme.



He's been pretty outspoken in his support for gamergate. I don't agree with his politics outside that. But as far as gamergate is concerned, I think the more the merrier, whether they're extreme left-wing, extreme right-wing, secretly kim jong-un, or just somewhere in the middle. :33


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Should you really be embracing writers from Breitbart? I don't think the answer is to run to right-wing mouthpieces that are just the opposite end of the extreme.


I share you concerns but the thing is.
He is working on the things that mostly we provide ,which in a  sense are publicly available for confirmation.
You can judge the way he thinks and his opinions on  different matters but on this specific he is doing a job spot on.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

isithappening.gif


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

This man is personally confirming that the police are saying that they've received no reports of Anita's supposed threats on August 26th - the last report they received from her was in March.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2014)

I can't hold all these happenings.

I've got to sleep.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha, so she's gonna refuse to answer the question at hand and go back to the MISOGYNY!!! IM A VIIIIIIIICTIIIIM!!! thing again. lol she's like a broken bloody record.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2014)

Imagine where things would be if they said ''We, at [.....], take all matters of [......] seriously. We will be launching a thorough investigation [.......]. We ask for patience and are grateful for your continued support'' after shit hit the fan.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

Holy shit, i dont even have time to post here with all the shit that is happening ,sorry guys.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

Like, seriously, why you gonna lie about filing a police report in the one place where it's PUBLIC RECORD?


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

Some people are legit claiming the police are lying to make Anita look bad.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

YES, thats what i call BTFO


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2014)

krory said:


> Some people are legit claiming the police are lying to make Anita look bad.





OH MY GOSH! THE POLICE HAD TO BE CALLED, THIS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS IF THEY HAD TO INTERVENE!

They said they weren't contacted at all?

THEY'RE INCOMPETENT ANYWAY, WHY ARE YOU TAKING WORD AS "OFFICIAL"?

Fucking opposite land at the bat of an eye with these people.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2014)

ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2014)

>the Milo thread is still going
>thread bump limit lifted
>image limit lifted

the non-stop infinite climax of threads


----------



## Mael (Sep 11, 2014)

This Milo seems like a champion of mankind if he can expose Anita's bullshit.

Also...


Not sure if 100% credible but if so...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 11, 2014)

krory said:


> This man is personally confirming that the police are saying that they've received no reports of Anita's supposed threats on August 26th - the last report they received from her was in March.



Wow. 

The idea that SJWs and professional victims lie as a matter of course will reach the mainstream consciousness. Hopefully, there will be no more Sarkeesians able to scam money from the public anymore.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

Some #GamerGaters are talking about starting a fundraiser for donations to give to National Suicide Lifeline - one of the charities Zoe Quinn cheated.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anita asked for donations on the exact same day as the threat was posted. If the threat was fake, that's a fundraising scam. Lying to people about having cancer or facing threats to get money is fraud. 

If you gave Anita money based on her (likely false) claim that she was threatened, she committed felony wire fraud.

Zoe Quinn is probably also guilty of fraud.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

*Zoe is now claiming that the e-mails are photoshopped*


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2014)

Need to call in Maury Povich.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

Donate


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2014)

Less than an hour, we just raised $2,000 dollars for Suicide Prevention.

What have _you_ done lately, Quinn?


----------



## Gino (Sep 12, 2014)

[Youtube]LXBYXW5qUiA[/Youtube]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2014)

Relevant.


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAA IM CRYING HERE
SHE IS THAT STUPID PPL


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

Less focus on unimportant people and more focus on them gaming "journalists" would be best.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2014)

>$2.5k for a charity in like two hours
>No planning
>Off hours
>Twitter spread only


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2014)

holy shit
this si liek a cosntant shit storm

also is everyone at loading ready run hhaving the ability to hate everything?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 12, 2014)

Really pathetic for several gaming "journalists" losing their integrity and credibility after this entire incident. Well, at least we know about their opinions are worth shit now. 

Also, I'm glad people are willing to restore the damage Quinn did to several organizations. Fucking cunt she is.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4-7RLxrsJ04[/YOUTUBE]

Wonderful interview with a Profession of Communications at Georgia State University by someone asking questions about the stuff conducted by gaming journalists.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Less focus on unimportant people and more focus on them gaming "journalists" would be best.


I was talking about this thing  on the irc just now, yeah we should focus on the global image and not just one person.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2014)

I really hate to do this, but I've gotta mention ltierally who once more.

Former friend of her's talking about gamergate. 



Also..


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2014)

Bit of a delayed post here, but Devi just mentioned that Gamergate has apparently reached the ears of someone at a CEO'ish level at a media company. 

And that CEO/higher up supports Gamergate.

Assuming that's true, then things are going good. :3


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 12, 2014)

So someone finally saw the Matt Lees video that basically makes one loose all respect for him in less than 30 seconds. He is so beyond help at this point that i've chosen to ignore him now and forever. 

I also love that we've set up multiple petitions and a charity and helped fund TFYC while the SJWs continue to moan about purporting to support women in games. Lol wheres your charity and funded Indiegogo helping get more women in games. Oh Zoe said they're doing it wrong and to donate to her patreon cause "she's working on it." lol Ok.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

Vice said:
			
		

> If you haven't been paying attention to #Gamergate, I can't blame you. August was a very bad month for gaming, gamers, and games. If anything about this garbage made it to your news feed despite your being someone who doesn't pay much attention to the gaming world, it was that gamer guys were ganging up on gamer feminists for some reason. It's been the kind of story most people avoid because it combines the "This makes me ashamed just to be human," aspect of a college rape scandal, with the "I have no frame of reference for this," aspect of a labor dispute in the waste management industry.





			
				Vice said:
			
		

> But it's been a fast-moving, and surprisingly earth-shattering piece of news, considering it stems mainly *from the internet rage of a bunch of poopypants babies*.



Jesus Christ, you can feel the agenda forcing its way down your throat.


----------



## Mael (Sep 12, 2014)

This is great watching SJWs writhe and scream like this and I do hope Anita is exposed as the faker she is.  I know it won't change anything significant in the world but still if it'll destroy FemFreq then gaming can enjoy a reprieve.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2014)

I love it when people are exposed for who they truly are Mael. This is very interesting.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Jesus Christ, you can feel the agenda forcing its way down your throat.



Vice is a news source that caters specifically to SJW's. But that's just childish, even for them.


----------



## Gino (Sep 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Jesus Christ, you can feel the agenda forcing its way down your throat.





Talia said:


> I love it when people are exposed for who they truly are Mael. This is very interesting.


With all due respect please don't bring that into this thread.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2014)

Relevant.

Still though, that comments section.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 12, 2014)

The hypocrisy will never cease to amaze me but really why do they keep writing about Zoe STILL!? She is completely irrelevant at this point and i just care about these "journalists" getting what little sense they have knocked back into them. The SJW hordes will not let go of trying to make this about misogyny at all will they. And they keep saying we use abusive language in the threats they recieve while they publicly use that language all the time.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2014)

@gino, I've been subscribed and paying attention to this thread for awhile. Its amazing how people are latching onto it and its such a big deal, two conflicting sides, etc. I will rightfully address what I want but I see what you mean. Shit like this just irritates me, especially when there are conflicting sources


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> The hypocrisy will never cease to amaze me but really why do they keep writing about Zoe STILL!?



Gaming journalists?  So that they can try to make the issue appear about her and sexism instead of about themselves which unsurprisingly enough makes things even worse for them in how #GG sees things.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2014)

Gonna sound sadistic saying this, but journalists continuing to act as if this is about Zoe plays into our favor. It drags out the issue. If journalists had not deflected the issue by trying to make it about misogyny, this would have been over ages ago.

But since they did make it about misogyny, what should have been a three day affair has turned into a month-long shitstorm. While some journalist sites like the Escapist have come to our side, there's still others that still cling to the false narrative. They're the ones bringing greater damage onto themselves through a boycott that more and more people are taking notice of. That coupled with the ongoing complaints to their advertisers...

If they had just gone silent for a few days or addressed it directly, this would have blown over. But because they pissed off their consumers, the industry as a whole will be forced to change for the better.

tl;dr: Them making it about Zoe drags out the issue, during which time gamergate will cause increasing damage to their site rankings and their relations with advertisers.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

> The funny thing is, that when you ask actual female developers like Amy Hennig (of Uncharted fame), they will tell you they never had any problems. But the people who are constantly talking about this issue are journalists and bloggers who have never actually even worked at a gaming company.
> 
> And the funniest thing is, that when you look at how many women are actually working at those magazines criticizing gaming industry for sexism, you will realize that it’s the same as in gaming companies, 10-20% at most. Polygon has 21 editors and only 5 of them are women. And when you look at their audience it’s 80% men. What a sexist magazine!





> *Is misogyny a problem in the gaming industry? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> The hypocrisy will never cease to amaze me but really why do they keep writing about Zoe STILL!? She is completely irrelevant at this point and i just care about these "journalists" getting what little sense they have knocked back into them. The SJW hordes will not let go of trying to make this about misogyny at all will they. And they keep saying we use abusive language in the threats they recieve while they publicly use that language all the time.



You can't exactly plan to fight the final boss without taking down their mooks.

They may seem irrelevant in the long run but they're guarding all the doors and holding all the keys.

That's something alot of people are not getting in the expense of image.

No matter what WE do, SJWs are always gonna make it about something. Even if we don't make it about them.

So in this effect, the only one dealing with the fodder is Milo at the moment.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBdNxIyytcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

Showed it to a buddy of mine



> [1:58:23 PM] gunsquall8: Link removed
> [1:58:32 PM] gunsquall8: #BURN
> [2:00:18 PM] Luke: I'd take money from the KKK too
> [2:00:21 PM] Luke: and spend it
> ...


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow. That was uncouth and completely unnecessary.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not going to lie, the whole "face designed by netherrealms studios" bit made me chuckle a bit....

...now I feel bad...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

You really shouldn't


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2014)

Kind of defeats the entire purpose of GamerGate and NotYourShield.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

Not particularly

We're all aware none of this is gonna garner any sings of praises

Just don't be a twit and thinking of backing down when SJWs try to say shit

Which is why I prefer scorched earth


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 12, 2014)

Been asleep the last few hours. Crawled out of bed and came straight here. What am I doing with my life.

Anyways, anything new happen today?


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2014)

So you prefer making yourself look like the volatile manchild they're portraying us as? Because that's what responses like, "LOL SHE'S SO UGLY, HOW CAN ANYONE TAKE HER SERIOUSLY?" do.

Because that is _literally_ the same stuff they've said about us and that is _not_ the way to handle things. The idea is to be _different_ from them.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Been asleep the last few hours. Crawled out of bed and came straight here. What am I doing with my life.
> 
> Anyways, anything new happen today?



1) Around 4.5k raised for the charity

2) Milo got confirmation that it sounds like Anita's case went on to the FBI, he's waiting to speak to them regarding it

3) More people like Raidou are seeing it fit to respond to anti-GamerGate remarks with childish insults


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

krory said:


> So you prefer making yourself look like the volatile manchild they're portraying us as? Because that's what responses like, "LOL SHE'S SO UGLY, HOW CAN ANYONE TAKE HER SERIOUSLY?" do.
> 
> Because that is _literally_ the same stuff they've said about us and that is _not_ the way to handle things. The idea is to be _different_ from them.



We're different from them first and foremost regardless.

Second being they're already autoset their mind to be against us no matter the situation.

Third being they've tried that route to say this is how we're but are failing at it.

Don't let jokes between people automatically assume "oh no, our movement is failing" because otherwise /v/ would've been hammered down because of it. (seriously don't be a pansy over this)

Simple thing we're trying to do, get info out there, spread it amongst people to get them aware.

Get stuff done. And it is.

Anyone whose shilling or saying otherwise are just in the way and to be ignored.

Most of my doing is letting any news popping up and sharing amongst here. Since I don't use twitter.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks quiet on /v/ at the moment

Just the usual Smash threads and Destiny threads

Give it a couple more hours for any news


----------



## Gino (Sep 12, 2014)

I had to disagree with the Sargon of Akkad when he said gamers are happy with the way things are when it comes to the games No I am not.

Or maybe I misunderstood him.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 12, 2014)

Gino said:


> I had to disagree with the Sargon of Akkad when he said gamers are happy with the way things are when it comes to the games No I am not.
> 
> Or maybe I misunderstood him.



Yeah theres things that could be worked on but just shouting and moaning at developers and calling them all misogynists isn't a way to go about instituting that change. Sure i'd like to see more black characters in games but i'm not gonna shout at the developers and call them racist because a game i want doesn't have a black character. Thats what i got from the video at least.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 12, 2014)

Also what are you guy's thoughts on this? Dunno how to feel about this. Thought we denounced these guys for the lawyer thing or was that other people?

the best surgeon in korea is working on her


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Also what are you guy's thoughts on this? Dunno how to feel about this. Thought we denounced these guys for the lawyer thing or was that other people?
> 
> the best surgeon in korea is working on her


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2014)

hmmm
it's quiet

too quiet


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmvmlvlfzIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't expect HAPPENINGS everyday.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2014)

There was a happening technically - that Anita turns out WASN'T lying, probably.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

There weren't any GG threads till like a few hours ago.

So still have to scum through what's up.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 12, 2014)

krory said:


> There was a happening technically - that Anita turns out WASN'T lying, probably.



Or maybe this goes deeper then any ever expected


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

krory said:


> There was a happening technically - that Anita turns out WASN'T lying, probably.



Yes, supposedly she did get in contact with the FBI about something.  Might be about some CP?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

A week old but



why is she so based


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

Shameful behavior to the max.  Someone tries to make /v/ look like a terrible place but takes screenshots of himself/herself writing terrible things completely unaware of the "(You)" indicating that the person is replying to himself/herself.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Shameful behavior to the max.  Someone tries to make /v/ look like a terrible place but takes screenshots of himself/herself writing terrible things completely unaware of the "(You)" indicating that the person is replying to himself/herself.


----------



## Mael (Sep 12, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> A week old but
> 
> 
> 
> why is she so based



Sommers is the last hope for sane equity feminists.  She's been based since 2000.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Shameful behavior to the max.  Someone tries to make /v/ look like a terrible place but takes screenshots of himself/herself writing terrible things completely unaware of the "(You)" indicating that the person is replying to himself/herself.



>OP image with Jodie from B2S

sheeeesh

couldn't be anymore bait if they tried


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2014)

i came to deliver this.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 13, 2014)

Seriously...? _SERIOUSLY? _


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulations, you just found every Kotaku article _ever_.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 13, 2014)

I think it might be a troll, I looked for the actual article ages ago but couldn't find it, so I assume that it has been deleted forever or its a really cleaver troll, because this is exactly the kind of shit she would write.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2014)

It *is* the same person who made three articles about how Sony had no women presenters at this year's E3, so it wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2014)

Ironically, it's a parody of one of those. 



Same exact timestamp.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2014)

In case anyone (like me) missed Todd Johnson's tweet before he deleted it and locked his Twitter.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Seriously...? _SERIOUSLY? _


Fi that surprise you should see the crap im seeing all the day. its exhausting as hell  and im just 14 days on the case. Imagine people doing it for 4 weeks....


Also apparently the Vice journalist that wrote about Zoe Quiin seem to slept with her as well.


Yeap.This picture proves on what they used for the New yorker article as source. 4 chan quotes made y herself.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2014)

Escapist reports on the GameGate charity


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2014)

Also in case you missed it in the article, Alexander from The Escapist was one of the contributors to the GamerGate fundraisers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2014)

Common people, Slowtaku might be an unmitigated piece of shit but you guys know that /v/ worked up a bunch of misogyny edits mocking some of Patricia hernandez's articles a few years back, right? This is one of them.

She's not THAT obnoxious.

Edit: Whoops. Covered already.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2014)

You know how I say we're automatically different from these fucks by default, and nothing we say or do can compare to a fraction of what they are,



I still stand by that sentiment.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 13, 2014)

The hell is wrong with these people. 

Oh and of course Quinn retweets that shit straight away. Fuck, the SJWs are getting bloody desperate.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2014)

slow day it looks like
hmmmm

however
quinn loves that attention

so she had let's recount
fucked 7 guys
1 girl
and this what we know about

and is still try to say misogyny when she was the one fucking 
k

[YOUTUBE]vVMnQ1ypjmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2014)

Anyone listen to the Patch? 

I thought Burnie had some pretty interesting things to say about the situation.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2014)

She Retweeted an GNAA  member  and after realizing how stupid that was she deleted it


Relevant.

Double Sigh


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2014)

Teridax is a friend who has been defending her and going anti-GG for a long time, lol. She knew what she was doing.

Also...

>GameSpot gives Dead Rising 3 a score of 7/10, saying it's fun
>GameSpot gives Dead Rising 3: Apocalypse Edition a score of 3/10, saying it's deeply sexist and obviously made by someone with a fear of minorities


----------



## Mael (Sep 14, 2014)

Guess this is why gaming is harder to enjoy nowadays...it's become a Russian novel of reviewing.


----------



## EJ (Sep 14, 2014)

Speaking of Dead Rising, I'd love a game where you kill a bunch of serial killers, rapist, pedophiles, that are all infected and have to be murdered off. 

That would make a really good game, and I don't see anyone really complaining about it. I guess they thing it would be "too controversial" or something along those lines. 


I heard it was considered at one point, I'll see if I can find the article.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 14, 2014)

Poor Boogie, don't give up man.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 14, 2014)

ah boogie O:


----------



## Gino (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't fuck with Boogie but I can respect that message.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2014)

supports GamerGate, and head talks about his own personal experience with the corruption of sites like Kotaku.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes it mgith eb a slow GG day but its cool to have allies


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 14, 2014)

At least this dry spell means i can get some proper sleep instead of reading shit for hours into the night.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2014)

If there was any tiny respect for Tiny now its totally gone. This guy is a scum.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2014)

Companies already do that all the time.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2014)

HAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

Holy fuck.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2014)

READ AND SPREAD THIS SHIT. ITS MAJOR
What the hell is this?
Beware its fucking huge.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2014)

LOL


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2014)

let me say my opinion a bit.
since I haven't say anything because I dont quite sure what to say,
that Zoe sure is wrong, need to be sued (for stealing idea, and scam)

but I wanna point out something, after seeing the aristocrat videos
he make many good points
but he also jump to conclusion and accuse many person fuck her too (because they seems help her a bit)..
I mean lol, we cant know for sure, (or it had been proven?) 
she is not pretty at all.
jumping and accusing them w/o solid proof is not good journalism too.


btw about men or women, I personally dont care who make my game, food, film etc.
as long as it is good, and affordable, I sure as hell gonna appreciate it.
about why women is not in saving private ryan D-Day scene. the fuck, it is not relevant at all. lol


----------



## Atlas (Sep 15, 2014)

Something doesn't belong...


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 15, 2014)

tom sawyer is cool guy


whoever he is :33


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> READ AND SPREAD THIS SHIT. ITS MAJOR
> What the hell is this?
> Beware its fucking huge.



What am I supposed to be looking for here?

The only things that have upset me so far are him saying the Contortionist made the best album of the year and saying Opeth ever played black metal.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh wait, ok.

There we go.


----------



## Gino (Sep 15, 2014)

So watching this threedog guy on twitch and everyone seems to be talking about some reddit mods shadow banning someguy for asking Julian Assange a question.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 15, 2014)

Ultimania said:


>



Milo's articles continue to warm ones heart.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 15, 2014)

>starts talking calmly with people and disagreeing
>gets accused  to focus on Zeo when im denying it
>The discussion gets derailed.
>Tries to bring the discussion on topic
>Gets bombarded by monologue .Discussion derailed again
>Claims #GamerGate got no accountability. Just excuses.

CAN someone explain to me how the fuck this logic works ?
Whoever types faster now is the right one ?ON TWITTER?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vOoJuRYIRjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuck man haters and fuck women haters but none of those exist in terms of abuse.

Its all just assholes looking to get ya.


and why are y'all patting milo on the back. He's not a gamer. He's hopping on a bandwagon


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

Because he's one of the most active participants in the community up with Adam Baldwin and CH Sommers. Sommers isn't a gamer either, but they're doing wonderful work in _defense_ of gamers. See, that's an important part - when you get gamers to defend other gamers, it's to be expected. But when someone outside of the realm can look in and say, "Hey, that's not right." That's when change happens.

Nevermind we _turned_ him into a gamer. He went and bought Portal 2 and that pigeon-dating game and is streaming himself playing them.

Stop being such a negative-nancy pissbaby and try to enjoy something for once.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2014)

But are they really taking our bess interests at heart or just using us to push their agenda?


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> >starts talking calmly with people and disagreeing
> >gets accused  to focus on Zeo when im denying it
> >The discussion gets derailed.
> >Tries to bring the discussion on topic
> ...



This happens somewhat to me on IRC as well.

Some people just wont cut #GamerGate any slack I suppose.



Ultimania said:


>



I...I think I'm a fan now.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

You motherfuckers level'd up

You level'd up big


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

Well that certainly doesn't bode well.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 16, 2014)

...Oh shit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

What the fuck is that


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> What the fuck is that


A projection on how the gaming "journalists" are trying to ignore the facts of #notyourshield and that they are not  a minority as they spread it.
Its called selective journalism.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 16, 2014)

>Milo wrote an article in support of Gamergate
>Milo streamed hatoful boyfriend
>Games journalist spoke out against corruption
>Wikileaks mentioned us



Went away for a few days. Good to see things are still going along nicely. :3



St NightRazr said:


> But are they really taking our bess interests at heart or just using us to push their agenda?



No doubt it was opportunistic time for Milo to jump in. But so far, he's been pretty good about covering Gamergate's side of the story. 

As for whether he'll continue to stay on gamer's good sides in the future, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

[Social Justice Intensifies]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2014)

As if Cracked hadn't become garbage already...



> Looking at the comments from those supporting Zoe Quinn really don't know the reason behind GamerGate or why people are mad. So let me explain it for you. But this is from the perspective a more rational factions of her critics.
> 
> First, none of us are angry about Zoe Quinn possible actions as one who was unfaithful to her partner, that up to her and him. It has been repeated by many prominent critics and rational ones that her cheating is not the issue. Things like this happen around the internet often what makes her story special if GamerGate was this alone? Second, this is not because she is a girl in gamer scaring the boys in the "no girls allowed" area. Her game is this was the issue alone would not be the problem for many like flood the scene. The biggest thing to come out from her critics by this claim is Vivian James, a character created by the FYCs and 4chan.
> Her politics may be an issue but it's something that I will later address.
> ...



Reasoned, articulate explanation in refutation of the article. Naturally, one would expect the same responses in turn right? 



> Except all that was debunked. You are just a sexist a*****e like the rest of them. Get over yourself you stupid nerd. It's a free f*****g game.





> It's a real shame that I am out of Downvotes for MasterKhan.





> Dude there are no two sides to this story. Whatever issues the industry has, a jilted boyfriend deliberately submitted his ex to life changing harassment by a bunch of sadistic misogynists. Whatever is going on in your industry is not important in the face of what was done to that woman. When faced with real actual damage to a person's sense of well being and safety and damage to their psyche no one is going to give a s**t about your comparatively trivial concerns. Oh, and 'wrong' does not begin to cover wheat he did. What he did should be considered criminal, and I hope he is the first person who is prosecuted for it. He knew exactly what he was doing.



Nah...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

They kind of lost the point that their articles are supposed to be funny about 3 years ago.

Writing about tips for living on a budget isn't comedy, even if you throw in two fart jokes and a silly caption in your piece.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

When did Zoe get a job at Cracked?

And most hated person on the internet?

Well look whose shit don't stink


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

Cracked often gets some random half-famous person to write something for them, often with the aid of a ghost writer. Not that it matters because the place fucking sucks, and they aren't really incentivized to do better as any piece of shit they chuck up there is getting over 200,000 views.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

>People acting like Cracked hasn't been complete shit the whole time


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> >Milo wrote an article in support of Gamergate
> >*Milo streamed hatoful boyfriend*
> >Games journalist spoke out against corruption
> >Wikileaks mentioned us
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2014)

Everyone loved Shuu.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 16, 2014)

What.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 16, 2014)

is this a pua hate thread?


----------



## Mael (Sep 16, 2014)

zenieth said:


> When did Zoe get a job at Cracked?
> 
> And most hated person on the internet?
> 
> Well look whose shit don't stink



Isn't Cracked the retarded cousin of Mad Magazine and hilariously unfunny all the while?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 16, 2014)

pua hater central


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2014)

Cracked lost a lot of it's spark a few years ago. Only thing I ever go there for is the midnight hour show they have.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9MxqSwzFy5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Sep 16, 2014)

Lol at people trying to turn her ex boyfriend into the villain.

The hilarity of the situation is she's saying ''alleged affairs'' to imply his claims are fabricated. If he's lied on her, she would be able to sue him for defamation of characters and force him to rescind the allegations.


----------



## Mael (Sep 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]9MxqSwzFy5w[/YOUTUBE]



Behold the new Based Goddess.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2014)

Another one.

Though this brought up a point someone I know said.

When are we going to get someone notably influential in the industry itself to, you know, give an opinion.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2014)

Not entirely relevant but worth the read, Yahtzee tackling the topic of "" in games.


----------



## Mael (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm glad Sommers is taking the fight to the oddball feminist agenda in gaming.



> And furthermore, if we're talking about using it as a blatant placeholder plot in order to concentrate on creating a raw, cathartic gameplay experience (like in Painkiller, say), then I'm all for that as well, not much point in trying to be thoughtful in an admitted turn-your-brain-off kind of game, pass the shotgun.



Painkiller was a fucking awesome game, straight up. 

And he's right about diversity.  It could stand to have greater ideas and not just to pander to occasional whiners or the Sarkeesians out there.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 17, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Another one.
> 
> Though this brought up a point someone I know said.
> 
> When are we going to get someone notably influential in the industry itself to, you know, give an opinion.



Dawkins' _1984 _reference isn't too far off from describing the motives of a lot of these feminists and their sympathizers.

That is some Stalinist shit right there. Sommers has committed the dangerous offense of Thoughtcrime, such shall not be tolerated from a supposed comrade of the inner party.

I expect a smear campaign coming soon.


----------



## Mael (Sep 17, 2014)

It should be known that Sommers is not anti-feminist.  She's an equity feminist.


She's just against the crusading of some forms of feminism to essentially instill into younger children this notion that they can't act like boys or there's some inherent wrongness in maleness.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2014)

>Arthur Gies

Lol.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2014)

Gino said:


> So watching this threedog guy on twitch and everyone seems to be talking about some reddit mods shadow banning someguy for asking Julian Assange a question.



Is there a link for this..


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2014)

Secret illuminati mailing lists.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2014)

No wonder they wanted to decry Milo so much.

Dude is single-handedly tearing them the fuck up.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2014)

krory said:


> Secret illuminati mailing lists.



Shit just got real.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2014)

None of those posted excerpts actually reads like orders as to how media should cover stories or as a coalition.

I mean a hidden mail listing is bad, but nothing said there is inherently unethical or illegal.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2014)

krory said:


> No wonder they wanted to decry Milo so much.
> 
> Dude is single-handedly tearing them the fuck up.



There's a reason why his thread on /v/ was super fucking popular.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 17, 2014)

krory said:


> Secret illuminati mailing lists.


----------



## Mael (Sep 17, 2014)

Sommers and Milo need to team up.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2014)

Didn't realize Alexander Macris was working with Niche Gamer on this. Truly shows the Escapist reformed.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 17, 2014)

To bad /v/ gamergate threads have been getting pruned by some rogue mod.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2014)

krory said:


> Secret illuminati mailing lists.



Kotaku posted this tweet to a article after a hour of that article was posted.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 17, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Kotaku posted this tweet to a article after a hour of that article was posted.


An 6 month old bomb threat? HAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YYi8_34nERw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2014)

Sniggedy snap


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 18, 2014)

So Moot just made a huge mistake, he banned Gamergate threads for "raiding/doxing", despite the fact that never happened. He also just came back from a convention that had Anita in it.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2014)

krory said:


> Didn't realize Alexander Macris was working with Niche Gamer on this. Truly shows the Escapist reformed.



A cause big boss fights for is one we all fight for.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 18, 2014)

So I saw this and thought you guys might like it


----------



## Mael (Sep 18, 2014)

Since when have gaming communities turned this faggy?

I mean, I guess I hail from the days where gaming communities were supernerds without as much of a social justice complex and even farther back where we'd boast about how awesome we were with Ryu or Guile.

Now it's just a mess...a bloody mess.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 18, 2014)

>implying /v/ has one mod
>implying this even mattering
>they do this for -$10
>they even do this for FREE


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2014)

i'm just in disbelief that gamers still think media sources aren't a pure source of shilling...seriously, since the days of EGM, video game "journalism" couldn't be trusted.

that's what made nintedo power so great, it was obvious it was a pro nintendo magazine, no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2014)

Mael said:


> Since when have gaming communities turned this faggy?
> 
> I mean, I guess I hail from the days where gaming communities were supernerds without as much of a social justice complex and even farther back where we'd boast about how awesome we were with Ryu or Guile.
> 
> Now it's just a mess...a bloody mess.



Everyone plays Ken instead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> i'm just in disbelief that gamers still think media sources aren't a pure source of shilling...seriously, since the days of EGM, video game "journalism" couldn't be trusted.
> 
> that's what made nintedo power so great, it was obvious it was a pro nintendo magazine, no ifs ands or buts.



It still graded itself pretty fairly though, which is strange.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2014)

in a general sense though, most media makes revenue through advertisement, ergo most media can't be trusted, cmon people, it's almost the year 2015, ur dumbasses wanted hoverboards?


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >implying /v/ has one mod



That was never an implication...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> in a general sense though, most media makes revenue through advertisement, ergo most media can't be trusted, cmon people, it's almost the year 2015, ur dumbasses wanted hoverboards?



Print media has been supported by advertisers since their have been newspapers. That is not the issue: never was. Its when you take favors and accept trips and vacations from the people you are reviewing, when you sleep with industry sources and don't recuse yourself from conflicts of interests that problems arise. You can have advertisers and still have journalistic integrity. They are not mutually exclusive entities.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2014)

your just spouting communications theory, journalism and conflicts of interest are a tale as old as time, this is just the newest version of it thanks to modern technology.  

There's no reason to believe you are ever reading unbiased reviews from any large, check that, any outlet.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mael said:


> Since when have gaming communities turned this faggy?
> 
> I mean, I guess I hail from the days where gaming communities were supernerds without as much of a social justice complex and even farther back where we'd boast about how awesome we were with Ryu or Guile.
> 
> Now it's just a mess...a bloody mess.



I'm inclined to agree with you, that's why this event is so funny to me. When I think of a typical gamer, or someone who's heavily involved in the gaming world and gaming journalism, the typical SJW male feminist is who my mind immediately conjures up. If not for this black swan event, gamers would have been these SJW's biggest allies.

Gamergate literally reads to me like this:

Gamers: We've been good feminists/SJW's, now will you leave us alone and let us play video games for a bit?
Feminists/SJW's: *No.*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't know if that's true though, gamers used to be supernerds who could have been bla'ze about a cause, but for a while now that shit has changed, and game players are now your typical assholes.  It's the sameway the internet used to be for nerds d/ling porn on usenet, then non-nerds came on and started tweeting and myspaceing and FBing and all that shit


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2014)

Been waiting for this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2014)

A deleted article?


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2014)

It's still being hammered with traffic. Shit, it's been like an hour. I had to wait this long just to read it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2014)

GamerGate support from Ubisoft and Riot Games.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2014)

Silent support does nothing.

You guys still at the end of the day need a central, identifiable leadership and marker of planning and organization.

Else this is just going to be Occupy 2: Gamer Boogaloo


A very volatile and notable movement that just crashes and burns before a beast far larger, far better funded and far more organized than you are.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 19, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Silent support does nothing.
> 
> You guys still at the end of the day need a central, identifiable leadership and marker of planning and organization.
> 
> ...


By doing that we give them grasping roots and we have lost the fight.
We do not need leaders, the whole point of this working is because of how many different voices are projected and via one by via many different opinions.
If we fall into the trap of leadership then we pretty much tell them to attack that specific person and that all them calling us a mob mindhive will come to fruition.
I wont even mention how all will be gone if hat leader goes corrupt and says fuck it.

Yes the drawback is that we are disorganized but at the moment we are exercising the highest form of democracy where all opinion matters and not one.
Thats why it has come so far, thats why it got so much attention and it keeps growing, if we change that we lose.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 19, 2014)

Organized effort is not exactly needed for this situation. Because honestly, keeping everyone strictly to one group is retarded. When this is supposed to be wide spread knowledge.

Cuz this isn't exactly something like /v/ vs DA MAN or something lame.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 19, 2014)

The collective needs the backing of entities, not a leader. an Oligarchy would make more sense in that sense but this community doesnt need an oligarchy, its needs the backing of the ones who fund the journalist to cut them off


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

>moot finally banned faggotgate threads on /v/
we can finally talk about video games
it's beautiful
i can cry


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 19, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Else this is just going to be Occupy 2: Gamer Boogaloo



Ah but zenieth, this is the internet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2014)

Rock, Paper, Shotgun just started a subscription program like it's a fucking free to play MMO or something.

Consequence of what's happening? I would like to think so. Who the fuck would pay to read a god damn gaming article? I mean, really?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

people pay subscriptions to giantbomb for videos so it's not that surprising


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2014)

They're charging for written articles.

Think about it for a second.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

i                 did


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 19, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> >moot finally banned faggotgate threads on /v/
> we can finally talk about video games
> it's beautiful
> i can cry



>actually talking about vidya
>on /v/
>meanwhile 50 fucking Smash threads

You want this?

This is why /m/ is better


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 19, 2014)

Jesus Christ, so much shit is happening.

Milo's email dump. 



Apparently, Ben Kuchera enjoys harassing Greg Tito.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >actually talking about vidya
> >on /v/
> >meanwhile 50 fucking Smash threads
> 
> ...



why would i EVER go to /m/
also i filtered all the smash threads


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 19, 2014)

SCORPY 


how you doing little buddy


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

surviving 
        .


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 19, 2014)

gewd      :33


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2014)

i'm gonna brush my teeth then get on my laptop till i fall asleep


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ah but zenieth, this is the internet.



So...

Occupy 2: Gamer bugaloo

gotcha.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> By doing that we give them grasping roots and we have lost the fight.
> We do not need leaders, the whole point of this working is because of how many different voices are projected and via one by via many different opinions.
> If we fall into the trap of leadership then we pretty much tell them to attack that specific person and that all them calling us a mob mindhive will come to fruition.
> I wont even mention how all will be gone if hat leader goes corrupt and says fuck it.
> ...





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Organized effort is not exactly needed for this situation. Because honestly, keeping everyone strictly to one group is retarded. When this is supposed to be wide spread knowledge.
> 
> Cuz this isn't exactly something like /v/ vs DA MAN or something lame.




These are dumb cause in the history of history, this has never  worked.


like ever



ever.

Uniformity doesn't restrict voices or keep information from being spread... I mean really?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow looks like the gangs been busy these past few days. Lol at dat mailing list. 

Wondering where this is all heading though. Nothings thats been "uncovered" thus far would really be enough dirt to cause any significant change but it looks like we're increasingly getting more folks on our side as this thing progresses. 

Interesting ...


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2014)

Dunno if this has been linked yet but I thought it was interesting, and true.


----------



## Krory (Sep 20, 2014)

For those still doubting The Escapist, they did recent coverage of Battleborn... at the very beginning of their article, in italics, is a note saying that 2K paid for their flight and commendations in New York to see the game.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Mael (Sep 20, 2014)

Best part about GamerGate is that Bro Team Pill is a strong ally of it, and BTP is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2014)

Well I'll be..


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh man
SWJ

i can imagine a whole bunches of white knights neckbeards wielding these:


----------



## Mael (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

Mighty No. 9 community manager is using the official game's Twitter to block people supporting #GamerGate, even if funded - someone who even donated $300 is now blocked, amongst other people.

Obviously, they are in the process of requesting their money back.


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2014)

wow,that's fuck up.


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

REMINDER:

Bobby Kotick, after once being thoroughly attacked by Tim Schaefer over Brutal Legend, said that Tim notoriously missed deadlines, spent over-budget, and just all-around did not deliver.

Now... is this sounding familiar anyone else? You know, like people who donated to a Double Fine game that were told it was EARLY ACCESS, not CROWDSOURCING and after 3.3 million dollars earned, that is now completely gone, there is absolutely no indication of the game ever coming out?

Sound familiar?


----------



## Əyin (Sep 21, 2014)

Am I the only one who think its funny while this thing still ongoing in Western, the Eastern just like "Welcome to TGS! here's a demo to FFXV and everything else" and without not any single mention for this SJW/Journalism corruption thingy?


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 21, 2014)

Əyin said:


> Am I the only one who think its funny while this thing still ongoing in Western, the Eastern just like "Welcome to TGS! here's a demo to FFXV and everything else" and without not any single mention for this SJW/Journalism corruption thingy?



No you aren't. They just don't give a darn over there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2014)

krory said:


> REMINDER:
> 
> Bobby Kotick, after once being thoroughly attacked by Tim Schaefer over Brutal Legend, said that Tim notoriously missed deadlines, spent over-budget, and just all-around did not deliver.
> 
> ...



Tim never had good development cycles in his entire career, ever. His team always took a long time developing games, whether they were action adventure or regular point and click adventure game. He's terrible at managing money and that also showed ever since he started Double Fine and made Psychonauts.

Kotick shitcaned him because he knew Brutal Legend wouldn't make him Call of Duty money. And Brutal Legend is awesome. Fuck Kotick.

And Tim isn't Anita Sarkesian. Broken Age is out, dude. The first part, that is. Second Part is entering beta as we speak. Tim might be in the wrong when it comes to this whole feminist shitstorm but he still makes awesome games.

It's fucked up, really. While everyone knows that, EA and Activision are fucking shitty, there is one thing that Schafer and this whole early access/crowdfunding shit has proven to me. Plenty of developers out there don't know how businesses work. Companies like Double Fine NEED a publisher for their shit because otherwise they have no fucking idea how to handle money. By putting the cost of production on the customers, maybe people are starting to realize how fucking incompetent developers can be in terms of finance.

It's why I'm looking forward for the Grim Fandango Remake than anything else they're doing right now. It's funny, Tim showed us the very best and some of the worst of crowdfunding when it comes to game development.


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> No you aren't. They just don't give a darn over there.



Asian gamers NEVER cared about petty bullshit like what SJWs do.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2014)

They just had to do it. The Occulus Rift had a Q&A with Carmack and they had to push their bullshit agenda out of nowhere, for no reason.

[YOUTUBE]vzmbW4ueGdg[/YOUTUBE]

It's beautiful to see Carmack above this irrelevant bullshit. I love how stereotypical of a sjw this chick is. And she's trying to be all angry and shit, her emotion is something between suppressed anger and what tumblr thinks is sass. Jesus Christ, she's so fucking one sided, cliche and stupid that I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They just had to do it. The Occulus Rift had a Q&A with Carmack and they had to push their bullshit agenda out of nowhere, for no reason.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vzmbW4ueGdg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's beautiful to see Carmack above this irrelevant bullshit. I love how stereotypical of a sjw this chick is. And she's trying to be all angry and shit, her emotion is something between suppressed anger and what tumblr thinks is sass. Jesus Christ, she's so fucking one sided, cliche and stupid that I laughed my ass off.



Carmack is a master of DOOM and Quake.

Fuck haters.

Spineless shits applauding her too.


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

>Death still defending a defender of Anita and SJWs

Oh, you...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2014)

Tim is becoming a politically correct old fart but I don't let that shit get in the way of my video games, krory. And I had to correct your info, anyway.

The irony of it all is that Anita already said his games are sexist. I don't even fucking know, man.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2014)

Christina Hoff Sommers again showing her based powers.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 21, 2014)

you guys sure got worked up what an embarrassment


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pkBLg5YZAV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2014)

^

I can hear...nay, feel the hipster.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2014)

it's almost like being an unorganized mess gets you nowhere or something.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> it's almost like being an unorganized mess gets you nowhere or something.



Funny because somewhere has already been gotten.


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2014)

Lolwut.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 21, 2014)

so someone sent milo a syringe full of poison

but anita with no proof gets all the support

gotta love double standards


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

The syringe could've been filled with olive oil for all we know.

But it's still fucked up and dangerous and a threat.


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> so someone sent milo a syringe full of poison
> 
> but anita with no proof gets all the support
> 
> gotta love double standards



Careful nao...SJWs could be tracking your posts at any minute! 

SJWs also got the #notyourshield founder fired via smear campaign:
watching reruns of this


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

They also tried to get a single-dad fired, he's under the name BlackTridentTV or something on Twitter, but his boss asked to see the videos and was just pretty much confused why a phone call was happening. Told the guy there's no way he's going to get fired over that because it's his opinion, on his own time (he did ask him to remove one video he had where he wore a hat bearing the name of the company he worked at for legal reasons, but other than that, no repercussions).


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

The boss even said it sounded like it was some kid on the phone who sounded "so smug with himself" like he was doing the Lord's work or something.


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2014)

Well good to see the internet "social justice" movement revealing its truer colors and hopefully it'll fall flat on its face.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 21, 2014)

These assholes are getting people fired now!? 

You can disagree with a person all you want but getting them fired from a job in this market is fucked up. That is complete bullshit!


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2014)

A donor for Mighty No. 9, who donated $250, flat-out being told he can't get his money because because it's part of a "misogynist backlash." This is from an OFFICIAL source of a BUSINESS.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, Comcept better change their minds unless they want to go down under. I didn't back Mighty No. 9, but I was interested in buying it until I saw this bullshit. Is Inafune of all people going to be against us?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 22, 2014)

I doubt Inafune even cares. Japanese devs in general don't seem to care about things going on in the west.

From what I've read, this whole charge-back issue arose when Comcept USA's community manager started blocking people supporting gamergate from the official company twitter page.

So then backers started doing charge-backs, and as krory's post mentions, one of the reasons listed for the defense was gamergate being branded a misogynistic movement.

Bit divided on this issue.

On one hand, the community manager should _not_ use the company twitter page to block people over a difference of opinion. That's incredibly unprofessional, will only cause friction between consumers and comcept (a relationship that needs to remain strong if comcept is to survive), and ultimately does not foster a good community. It'd be like if I decided to put in ban requests for people on this site for things they do outside the site, all in the name of "protecting the community". That'd be complete bullshit.

On the other hand, charge-backs are intended to be a final solution, short of outright suing the company. There are other avenues to explore before using it, like sending a complaint to comcept over being blocked despite giving them $300. Hell, send the complaint straight to the Japanese offices they've got. And keep in mind, these kickstarter projects tend to make most of their money upfront, which they then use on development. So I can imagine them being a lot more hostile about protecting that money than a company that funds their projects themselves. A knee-jerk reaction on Comcept's part isn't too unexpected in this case, since many banks will have penalties for merchants that receive charge-back requests. These penalties are sometimes around $20 per request, if not more. So outright lying and branding the entirety of gamergate people as misogynists is probably something they see as fair game. (It's not, obviously. Just trying to see it from their point of view.)

I think what I'm trying to say is that consumers have a right to be angry over this, but charge-backs should be saved for when no options are left.


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2014)

It's worth noting that there were also attempts to ask *why* they were Twitter-banned on forums which were met with the same treatment - locked threads, banning, and dismissals.


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2014)

People also attempted to get refunds through two avenues, this is BEFORE the charge-backs occurred, and they were denied on both fronts in favor of the woman who _literally_ was made an actual designer in the game because she was the girlfriend of someone on the team. Any attempt at trying to reach anyone else was actually brought _right_ back to Dina.

They brought this on themselves with this decision.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like the charge-backs should be fair game then.


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I doubt Inafune even cares. Japanese devs in general don't seem to care about things going on in the west.
> 
> From what I've read, this whole charge-back issue arose when Comcept USA's community manager started blocking people supporting gamergate from the official company twitter page.
> 
> ...



A difference of opinion shouldn't keep people from wanting their money back as well. Especially considering there's no legal reason to do so. More so since these are their costumers and they're not happy on how their money is being used or worried about the outcome, which is fair enough.


----------



## Mael (Sep 22, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I doubt Inafune even cares. Japanese devs in general don't seem to care about things going on in the west.



The Japanese, and Asians in general, DO NOT give a darn about any of this social justice crap.  Not only are they really homogeneous in culture and makeup, the very thoughts simply do not cross their minds.  Notice how many of the gaming activists go after or pressure Japanese developers and how so few if any actually cave in.  The Japanese simply do not care...they never cared.  It's like asking Russia to care.  It's almost enviable how little they care.


What's fucking hilarious is that these shitter SJWs have no idea what they're doing in the end violates employment laws and these people who get fired can and will sue for wrongful termination or even EEOC (equal employment opportunity) issues and there will be very few defenses the supervisors or bosses will have other than they received tweets or calls or emails slamming Person X.  Courts will look at that and laugh their asses off.

Then the companies suffer because they caved into the SJW pressure.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 22, 2014)

i've always envied people who don't give a darn


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 22, 2014)

The irony here is palpable.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> A difference of opinion shouldn't keep people from wanting their money back as well. Especially considering there's no legal reason to do so. More so since these are their costumers and they're not happy on how their money is being used or worried about the outcome, which is fair enough.



Don't get me wrong, I agree that a refund should be given without questions of "why do you want this money back?". At the time of posting, I was under the assumption people were going straight for charge-backs (which it turns out they weren't). That's what I was criticizing, not the people or event itself. It's important to note that charge-backs are not refunds. They're meant as a consumer protection option when a company refuses to communicate with you, and will not willingly refund your money. They're much more aggressive, and actually cost the merchant money (both in being forced to return your money, and pay a ~$20 penalty to the bank each time a charge-back request happens.)

Just assumed people were going straight for charge-backs, since I've seen a handful of people on reddit do that, and then claim "so-and-so company won't give me a refund!".


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2014)

Someone is throwing around the accusation that a certain employer, unnamed at this time, was demanding that his employees donate to Anita Sarkeesian or force termination from their jobs.


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2014)

It's amazing that even people like Tim Schafer and Joss Whedon are scumbags these days.


----------



## Mael (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought Joss Whedon was just a shill for impulsive feminism, not a scumbag of sorts.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 22, 2014)

This is why I don't support Kickstarter. Developers can literally rob your damn ass off if you let them.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2014)

I honestly don't have a reply to that, so I'm just gonna say. 'Do you, Ultimania.'


----------



## Mael (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought Kickstarter got so heavily regulated with bullshit detectors, now most of the shitheads and SJWs are flocking to Patreon.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, it's not like that I don't buy Kickstarter games. I bought Shovel Knight on Wii U and 3DS, which is one of the best games that I've played during this year. It's just that I don't like risking myself getting robbed. I may be cynical as hell, but it pays off sometimes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2014)

krory said:


> It's amazing that even people like Tim Schafer and Joss Whedon are scumbags these days.



Tim just has no fucking clue how to manage money. They got Kickstarter high and then shit like this happens where they can't maintain support for games barely after being released. It's what I said earlier in the thread.

It's fucked up, really. While everyone knows that, EA and Activision are fucking shitty, there is one thing that Schafer and this whole early access/crowdfunding shit has proven to me. Plenty of developers out there don't know how businesses work. Companies like Double Fine NEED a publisher for their shit because otherwise they have no fucking idea how to handle money. By putting the cost of production on the customers, maybe people are starting to realize how fucking incompetent developers can be in terms of finance.

To be honest, this isn't Tim's game, he's working on Broken Age which is being released episodically. It's entirely his fault that his company is taking this direction though. This is why you need a proper financial department that is not your fucking lead developer.

Finance guys will sit there and go "Nope, can't afford it, cut that, cut this, trim this down".

When the creator of the game is managing the budget, he will sit there and go "Well maaaaybe we can squeeze that in, it's so cool, the idea in my head is awesome, we can't cut that".

When will Tim realize this? He's not going anywhere with this shit.


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2014)

No wonder Schafer is being so fucking volatile.  He's being fucking backed by Indie Fund.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 22, 2014)

Mael said:


> I thought Joss Whedon was just a shill for impulsive feminism, not a scumbag of sorts.



mael let me tell you a thing

unless you've seen firefly

he had a character
that raped girls to death and hit girls in firefly
but anita is okay with his support because hey

>2 billion dollars from the avengers
>lots of fans
>he is giving me ATTENTION?

how wet were your panties, anita?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't care about Whedon debate... but really Axl

you're really going to bring up an actor's 'part'

Any way you look at it, that's dumb

like 'comparing people to hitler' dumb


----------



## Mael (Sep 23, 2014)

Based Milo having fun with destructoid's founder:




Axl Low said:


> mael let me tell you a thing
> 
> unless you've seen firefly
> 
> ...



I saw Firefly and Serenity.  I mourn for Wash. 

Aside from that Whedon can go fuck himself characterizations or not.  I just don't like the guy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2014)

I like how Milo's like you can do better than that while the other guy is basically "U MAD LOLOLOLOL" along those lines as if he's good at trolling.


----------



## Krory (Sep 23, 2014)

That's like 80% of NF.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 23, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Don't care about Whedon debate... but really Axl
> 
> you're really going to bring up an actor's 'part'
> 
> ...



anita said before the tweet was deleted that josh whedon and every character he created and has written is feminist approved :I 

:I

Please tell me how a rapist is feminist approved


----------



## Mael (Sep 23, 2014)

So apparently sports journalists have given their two cents on gaming journalists:


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow a sports journalist with more morality then gaming journos

that's funny


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2014)

Man, it just feels soooo good tweeting pro-GamerGate stuff. Wish I did it earlier.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 23, 2014)

Sports dude went ham


----------



## Krory (Sep 24, 2014)

Rantic.com made a website to fake a 4chan attack against Emma Watson... but they put it in _*their*_ server for Rantic.com.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 24, 2014)

the media  should quit blaming 4 chan though, they've been pushing that story all day, and if you're stupid enough to believe _any_ media outlet, you would believe that shit


----------



## Mael (Sep 24, 2014)

*When a Black Gaming Journalist Spoke Up on #GamerGate*



> Gamergate. The dirty laundry of the game industry, the open secret that no one wants to speak of and yet everyone seems to be aware of.
> 
> At this point everyone pretty much knows what really sparked the consumer revolt that is known as Gamergate. I had been watching the story of it unfold over the past month on a rather casual basis, with no indication or expectation that I would end up in the middle of it. At no point did I believe that I would become someone that people would be paying attention to.
> 
> ...



Continued...


----------



## Mael (Sep 24, 2014)

> *I’ve only been involved in the Gamergate movement for a week, but there have been many things that I have found to be untrue. The narrative against Gamergate has been that they are nothing but a bunch of angry white men on the internet that hate women and minorities; I have found that to be outright false, in my experience. In fact, I have spoken to and interacted with an even split of men AND women gamers, other minorities, transgender individuals, those of varied sexual preferences , and more. One thing that I have found to be true about all Gamergaters is this: They are universally PISSED.* They are quite tired of the treatment that they have received over an incredibly long period of time. I don’t think that Gamergate in and of itself is about an isolated incident; it has been a long time coming and this particular incident was the straw that broke the camel’s back. Many of the sites that have been in the eye of the storm of this cultural movement have been pushing a narrative on their customers that they are “dead”, they are irrelevant, that they don’t matter and that they are not welcome in any way, shape, or form. But I don’t think these sites expected them to push back.
> 
> I can’t speak of everyone’s experience in dealing with members of Gamergate, but the majority of what I have personally seen and experienced is that they are passionate people, they’re incredibly smart and savvy consumers, they are ridiculous levels of inviting and inclusive, and almost anyone that shows up is welcomed with open arms. My experience has been pretty much the direct OPPOSITE of the narrative that has been pushed about these people. Of course, there are always going to be extremists and those who engage in sketchy and questionable behavior on any side of a conflict, and I don’t think anyone is going to debate that.
> 
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 24, 2014)

he's black so i believe him


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 24, 2014)

CNN calls the emma watson  thing "a hoax",instead of what it really is, a false flag by a marketing company.

A hoax is a dad pretending his kid is in a balloon or a well, not what this rancit group did..


----------



## Mael (Sep 24, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> CNN calls the emma watson  thing "a hoax",instead of what it really is, a false flag by a marketing company.
> 
> A hoax is a dad pretending his kid is in a balloon or a well, not what this rancit group did..



Gaming groups are often too incompetent for false flags.  If governments can't even pull them off well enough, do people really expect gaming or marketing companies to do it?

And to what end?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 24, 2014)

cmon man, i'm not talking about a big govt scheme, this marketing company was pretending to be part of 4 chan so thru their actions they could then incite hatred towards 4 chan. it's here: 



> On Wednesday, the site mentioned in the anonymous user's posting, EmmaYouAreNext.com, was redirecting to the company Rantic Marketing with the message #*ShutDown4chan*.
> Hear Emma Watson's speech on feminism
> Emma Watson's stirring speech
> 
> ...



there goal was to shut down 4chan, that's from CNN by the way.


----------



## Mael (Sep 24, 2014)

And you make a decent argument, but the problem is SJWs are nutty and desperate.  They've already gotten people fired including single dads and black men (note how SJWs also apparently claim to always defend people of color) with smear campaigns, so I find it more fitting to blame them.  This was just a little more elaborate.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2014)

People have been using fake 4chan attacks for sympathy even before this entire thing exploded, it's always been the easy escape goat.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 24, 2014)

Hope Rantic personnel can deal with the can of worms they opened


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9nCkqZh0Y5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 24, 2014)

Why do casual people hate 4chan so much?

I don't visit it myself but it seems like every other place of its type. Not particularly malicious. I know some hackers and stuff may go there but trying to pin it as a hate group or whatever is absurd.


----------



## Mael (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 24, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Why do casual people hate 4chan so much?
> 
> I don't visit it myself but it seems like every other place of its type. Not particularly malicious. I know some hackers and stuff may go there but trying to pin it as a hate group or whatever is absurd.



Because people are snowflakes.

If you're of the sheltered type, then 4chan would seem like hell on earth due to how it is, how blunt the users are, and why there's porn every other time. Plus gratuitous use of racist remarks and shit.

Expect people to go "oh mah gud, they said ^ (use bro), or hating people cuz they're jewish or anti-gay cuz they say ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)". 

Plus add on the history the site has.

And you get silly things like people getting their tits twisted if you so much as go

>

for a post. Which I find hilarious and sad.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 24, 2014)

I left a message and I will be refuting the charges


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> I left a message and I will be refuting the charges


----------



## Krory (Sep 25, 2014)

Good.

Assholes.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 25, 2014)

Lel, was kinda looking forward to that game. Oh well ...


----------



## Atlas (Sep 25, 2014)

A necessary sacrifice.


----------



## Krory (Sep 25, 2014)

People are saying someone from EA stepped forward and said they won't be taking part in any kind of GamerGate/anti-GamerGate stuff but have said that it's a fact that somebody shit in the pool and there's trouble in the industry/journalism.


----------



## Krory (Sep 25, 2014)

Also whatever the hell "Ello" is has flagged "#GamerGate" as hatespeech, so anyone using it is banned.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2014)

SJWs practicing their best renditions of the very thing they hate.


----------



## Əyin (Sep 25, 2014)

How's the thing in 4chan right now? Some said that it was run by SJW mods currently.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 25, 2014)

sorry but after their anti-gamer and anti-gamergate and Dina's shitty attitude
i've got me and 6 friends backing out.
a whooping 200 dollars.

i have no problem taking my money back

it's mine and i don't have a finished product.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yS8bjnMlR5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Ultimania (Sep 26, 2014)

krory said:


> Also whatever the hell "Ello" is has flagged "#GamerGate" as hatespeech, so anyone using it is banned.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 26, 2014)

That's some fucked up shit. Is that Kickstarter for Brian Banks still a thing?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 26, 2014)

cmon man, the dudes black, the broad is white-enough...

what did you think would happen


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

*sighs*
and it was going so well.


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)

Probably should've been a giveaway when they made someone a lead designer with no experience just because she was banging someone on the staff.


----------



## Mael (Sep 26, 2014)

That comparison pic is disturbing for three reasons.

1. Of course not only does it show the horrid disparity of rape conviction with men and women and how disadvantaged many men are, but also a racial problem.
2. The sheer thought of organization to defend men like Brian is considered to be some patriarchal plot by cunts like Sarko and other SJWs.
3. The sheer smug self-satisfied look on Anita's face sometimes makes me want to punch her and I don't believe in hitting women unless in pure self-defense.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2014)

krory said:


> Probably should've been a giveaway when they made someone a lead designer with no experience just because she was banging someone on the staff.



She's not a lead designer, though.


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)

Then she needs to stop telling people she is, because that's what she's doing, bragging about all of the characters she's making (and gets pissy when people bring up the fact that she is completely unfamiliar with Mega Man, "But I like other sidescrollers!")


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)

Also, in other news, in response to TFYC criticizing how little skill and effort it requires to make a game like Zoe Quinn's, saying it's just writing bullshit on Twine, she has responded implying that she *created* Twine.


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)

She is also claiming there was never any harassment or attack against TFYC and her and @legobutts are compiling evidence of TFYC harassing and abusing them instead, but "will not release it to the public" and will instead give it to select "journalists."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2014)

krory said:


> She is also claiming there was never any harassment or attack against TFYC and her and @legobutts are compiling evidence of TFYC harassing and abusing them instead, but "will not release it to the public" and will instead give it to select "journalists."



"Wow, lets prove gamergate's point even further."


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2014)

oh my anita
your ill gotten money is giving you power trips

best not fall.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 26, 2014)

this can only end in shameful isolated masturbation


----------



## Mael (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's the "You just activated my trap card" meme guy.


----------



## Mael (Sep 27, 2014)

Tom Preston (Andrew Dobson) is also a horrendously spineless whelp who can't even distinguish what's right and wrong with Gamergate.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2014)

social justice is great


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 27, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> social justice is great



It's the SJW that are the problem, you can support equality and shit with out being a hypocritical fuck


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Gamergate disappoints me a bit because I feel as though many of them are missing the forests for the trees. They genuinely only seem to want to play their games and be left alone, not realizing that SJW's and feminists have invaded every sphere with their corruption, and are doing this type of shit everywhere, not just in gaming journalism.


----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2014)

Apparently JonTron got mobbed by angry SJWs after he called bullshit on Tim Schafer's preaching...

Ding Dong saa osorezu massugu arukou


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 28, 2014)

bobby kotik
the devil of video games
was right

tim shcafer is an idiot that cannot handle a budget

i cannt beleive this shit

----

[YOUTUBE]_dbi-8rPShE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 28, 2014)

Mael said:


> Apparently JonTron got mobbed by angry SJWs after he called bullshit on Tim Schafer's preaching...
> 
> Ding Dong saa osorezu massugu arukou



1 vs 47
My money is still on the JonTron


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 28, 2014)

Jesus i feel like i just got freed from the matrix and am now seeing SJW shit everywhere. I never even realized how fucked everything was till now. The fuckers have their own conventions and are in positions to affect political and social change.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 28, 2014)

4chan for kill

moot killed all gamergate threads


----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Jesus i feel like i just got freed from the matrix and am now seeing SJW shit everywhere. I never even realized how fucked everything was till now. The fuckers have their own conventions and are in positions to affect political and social change.



You should, unless you're trying to prevent rage attacks, look at the immediate faggotry of one TomPreston (Andrew Dobson) on dA.  It's like he doesn't even attempt to understand whatever is against his ideals as he white-knights Anita and Zoe for e-pussy...which never arrives.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lJmxrksPGvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Sep 29, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> [YOUTUBE]lJmxrksPGvM[/YOUTUBE]



Fucking. Hilarious.

Sad part is that it's true.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 29, 2014)

fuck u if u hate sjws, occupy hong kong strong as fuck


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 29, 2014)

sjw fight to judge people online and barely leave there rooms unless its time t o bully men in public and shame them for being born cause the coin landed on tails instead of heads

actual protesters fight for something real and are oppressed by police shooting and tear gassing them

actual sjws oppress themselves and blame men that they are spitting and yelling at for their oppression

hooray tumblr


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 29, 2014)

bullshit man, there's some people here hate who on real protestors even when they're getting gassed and beaten by police , "no sympathy" -types for whom any protestor is wrong and all protests are conflated with "SJW"s, even the occupy wall streeters in the US  just a few years ago.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 29, 2014)

OWS was undermined because of SJWs.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 29, 2014)

yeah right, ows was undermined because a segment of the population with your line of thinking, sjw-haters or what have u, wanted it to fail.  some other causes coupled themselves to the occupy movement and you guys got resentful and wanted it to end.


----------



## Mael (Sep 30, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> fuck u if u hate sjws, occupy hong kong strong as fuck





MF NaruSimpson said:


> bullshit man, there's some people here hate who on real protestors even when they're getting gassed and beaten by police , "no sympathy" -types for whom any protestor is wrong and all protests are conflated with "SJW"s, even the occupy wall streeters in the US  just a few years ago.





Seto Kaiba said:


> OWS was undermined because of SJWs.





MF NaruSimpson said:


> yeah right, ows was undermined because a segment of the population with your line of thinking, sjw-haters or what have u, wanted it to fail.  some other causes coupled themselves to the occupy movement and you guys got resentful and wanted it to end.



GTFO NaruSimpson.

Nobody cares about OWS or Hong Kong here.  The former is a failed movement because people like you couldn't see your faults so instead you blame The Man like you do for every other societal ill rather than take accountability.

This is actually more about Gamergate and the bullshit of the internets than anything else.

On topic: I do hope to see more based Sommers.  I'd love to see her actually tear Zoe a new asshole.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 30, 2014)

uh oh, his privelage is off the chain and he's angry, look out below


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 30, 2014)

*rich people repeatedly fucking over poor ppl*: lol stupid poor ppl. blame the man like always lol. you're so poor. it's your own fault that 35% of America's wealth is in the hands of 1% of the people. it's your own fault the cost of living in this country way out weighs what you earn. it's your own fault you were too poor for college. and your own fault you didn't get a scholarship because your state cut all the funds in your public schools. etc etc. lol poor ppl. probably black or brown too, fuck you.

*gamergate:* this is a really important issue. we need to make a stand about game industry corruption.


foh


----------



## Mael (Sep 30, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> uh oh, his privelage is off the chain and he's angry, look out below





bbq sauce said:


> *rich people repeatedly fucking over poor ppl*: lol stupid poor ppl. blame the man like always lol. you're so poor. it's your own fault that 35% of America's wealth is in the hands of 1% of the people. it's your own fault the cost of living in this country way out weighs what you earn. it's your own fault you were too poor for college. and your own fault you didn't get a scholarship because your state cut all the funds in your public schools. etc etc. lol poor ppl. probably black or brown too, fuck you.
> 
> *gamergate:* this is a really important issue. we need to make a stand about game industry corruption.
> 
> ...



But is this the thread to bring it up?

Is it?

Also I see two people who have no clue how Occupy imploded under its own inefficiency.



> lol stupid poor ppl. blame the man like always lol. you're so poor. it's your own fault that 35% of America's wealth is in the hands of 1% of the people. it's your own fault the cost of living in this country way out weighs what you earn. it's your own fault you were too poor for college. and your own fault you didn't get a scholarship because your state cut all the funds in your public schools. etc etc. lol poor ppl. probably black or brown too, fuck you.



Notice how NOBODY said that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 30, 2014)

Mael said:


> The thing is, bbq, is that he was adamant that there were no faults with the movement when this was something in the Cafe.  It was highlighted again and again that the decentralized leadership and lack of clear objectives in OWS was going to cause it to implode and it did, but he kept pressing on that it was The Man who brought it down and that there were never internal wrongs...and now he wants to bring it here where apparently Anita and Zoe have as noble goals as OWS?
> 
> Fuccboi...



"oh no my privelage!"  this is the thread to bring it up.  what bothers you more about sjws and the old US occupy movement was that they were complaining.  And complainers are the real problem, aren't they, not the thing they might be complaining about?  

Occupy didn't just go, it got torn down, ideologically at first, with whatever complaints people had about their leadership, organizational structure, _appearance, drum playing_, etc.. and then literally when bulldozers tore their camps apart and police pepper sprayed the shit out of them.

they didn't fall apart.


----------



## Mael (Sep 30, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> "privelage!"  *snip*



What the hell is that?

Anyway keep crying and being blind to the problems behind the movement that led to its collapse.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 30, 2014)

Mael said:


> What the hell is that?
> 
> Anyway keep crying and being blind to the problems behind the movement that led to its collapse.



not your problem, i hear you.


----------



## Gino (Sep 30, 2014)

[Youtube]nVoRnW8u19I[/Youtube]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 30, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> yeah right, ows was undermined because a segment of the population with your line of thinking, sjw-haters or what have u, wanted it to fail.  some other causes coupled themselves to the occupy movement and you guys got resentful and wanted it to end.



True failures blame everyone else for their incompetence. The fact the of the matter is that the OWS lacked proper organization and leadership to pursue their interests, and shunned the means that could have propelled them to true political relevance. The OWS failed because it was a disorganized movement with a broad, vague message and goals, and even vaguer means to pursue those goals.

It's actually symptomatic of a larger issue with social activism in this generation.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2014)

Two charities have no declined money raised in the name of GamerGate.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 1, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> True failures blame everyone else for their incompetence. The fact the of the matter is that the OWS lacked proper organization and leadership to pursue their interests, and shunned the means that could have propelled them to true political relevance. The OWS failed because it was a disorganized movement with a broad, vague message and goals, and even vaguer means to pursue those goals.
> 
> It's actually symptomatic of a larger issue with social activism in this generation.



quit making bullshit up it's embarrassing.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2014)

Running With Scissors (Postal devs) support GamerGate with plenty of sarcasm for the SJWs, to boot.


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2014)

Apparently a few months back, some ignorant twatbucket Liana managed to convince Gail Simone that _The Witcher 3_ is a rape game and that there would be a "gang-rape trailer" to promote it. Gail ate it up with ease.

I literally cannot facepalm in fear of the velocity causing permanent damage.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm just trying to ignore the comics writers talking about gamergate otherwise it'd ruin my enjoyment of their work as they are woefully uninformed and refuse to hear any other side.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2014)

@MF Narusimpson: Stay salty, dude.  All you have are theories of bullshit.



krory said:


> Apparently a few months back, some ignorant twatbucket Liana managed to convince Gail Simone that _The Witcher 3_ is a rape game and that there would be a "gang-rape trailer" to promote it. Gail ate it up with ease.
> 
> I literally cannot facepalm in fear of the velocity causing permanent damage.



Gail Simone was already on the fast track to SJW stupidity already.  This just pushed her over the cliff.

I am absolutely amazed how so many artists, webcomic artists, and other random celebrities are utterly clueless about what GG is about.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 1, 2014)

krory said:


> Two charities have no declined money raised in the name of GamerGate.



expand on this please :33


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2014)

Intel has dropped their ad support for Gamasutra. In response, Gamasutra is crying and begging for Intel to come back, and other supporters are writing angry letters to CNN saying that Intel is supporting an anti-woman hate campaign.

This is actually better than the Shadow of Mordor controversy.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FWhZ2XS08aQ[/YOUTUBE]

Substitute 'football' with 'video games' and 'watch' with 'play'.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2014)

What actual evidence does the anti-GG crowd have that this is all some anti-woman crusade?


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2014)

krory said:


> Intel has dropped their ad support for Gamasutra. In response, Gamasutra is crying and begging for Intel to come back, and other supporters are writing angry letters to CNN saying that Intel is supporting an anti-woman hate campaign.
> 
> This is actually better than the Shadow of Mordor controversy.



Holy shit.  Gamasutra's tears are delicious.  



Mael said:


> What actual evidence does the anti-GG crowd have that this is all some anti-woman crusade?



Nothing besides some tidbits from the more stupid people that support GG + the fake GG supports that try to post sexist crap to use as evidence against GG.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mael said:


> What actual evidence does the anti-GG crowd have that this is all some anti-woman crusade?



I don't think there actually is any. I was trying to be funny with that video, that being said I do think that there's an element of what Bill Burr talked about amongst the anti-Gamergate crowd and more specifically with Anita Sarkesian's entire camp.


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2014)

Kate von Roeder has killed herself, and in only an hour or so anti-GG people have already begun spreading that GamerGate provoked her to doing it and are now celebrating her death as a "victory."

This news, as well as Intel supporting hate-speech, is being promoted to Felicia Day now.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 2, 2014)

krory said:


> Kate von Roeder has killed herself, and in only an hour or so* anti-GG people have already begun spreading that GamerGate provoked her to doing it and are now celebrating her death as a "victory."*
> 
> This news, as well as Intel supporting hate-speech, is being promoted to Felicia Day now.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 2, 2014)

krory said:


> Kate von Roeder has killed herself, and in only an hour or so anti-GG people have already begun spreading that GamerGate provoked her to doing it and are *now celebrating her death as a "victory."*
> 
> This news, as well as Intel supporting hate-speech, is being promoted to Felicia Day now.



Are people this stupid? Wait, of course they are.


----------



## Gino (Oct 2, 2014)

Exactly man Exact 

Fucking hell........


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2014)

krory said:


> This is actually better than the Shadow of Mordor controversy.


Shadow of Mordor controversy?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 2, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Shadow of Mordor controversy?



the one ring of power




is DLC :I


----------



## Gino (Oct 2, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> the one ring of power
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wha-WHAT THE FUCK!

That makes no sense!


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2014)

In the intro of Shadow of Mordor when learning the stealth mechanics, the game craftily has you first use them to sneak up on the main character's wife in a flashback to give her a flower and kiss her.

Due to this being a segue into then using the mechanic to stealth-kill Uruk, they say the game does not appropriately distinguish the difference between "killing" and "kissing," essentially saying the whole event is like a backhanded glorification of spousal abuse/murder and violence against women.

Yup. You can thank Polygon for that one - the person said he literally could not play any further past that point due to his need to get his feelings out.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't handle all this stupid.


----------



## Gino (Oct 2, 2014)

It's seems people will even use someone ending their own life as a means to push forward an agenda.This clearly stopped being about games a long time ago sjw's are seriously fucking sick in the head.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2014)

Gino said:


> It's seems people will even use someone ending their own life to push forward an agenda.This clearly stopped being about games a long time ago sjw's are seriously fucking sick in the head.



What's ironic, as is human nature, is that if the SJWs and anti-GG folks saw that some GG proponent had killed themselves regardless of background (further irony as SJWs proclaim to be all for women, LGBT, and people of color) they'd likely be celebrating as well.

This is why the internet has started to corrupt a generation.


----------



## Gino (Oct 2, 2014)

You're absolutely right.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2014)

*'It's Been Real': #GameJournoPros Prepares to Close Its Doors*



> In what might be the last ever #GameJournoPros email thread, games journalists can be seen mocking readers who considered the list to be an unhealthy component in the video games journalism industry's echo chamber. These emails have not previously been seen.
> 
> The emails, dated 17 September - the day Breitbart London broke the story that games journalists, widely considered to be too close to one another and their subjects, had a private mailing list on which they discussed stories - show an unrepentant games journalism community scoffing at the thought of readers being concerned.
> 
> ...





click the link if you want to read the E-Mails.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2014)

Game Journalism Professionals
You must be a member of this group to view and participate in it.

You cannot view this group's content because you are not currently a member.

uhuh


> ... and then they open a Facebook group.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2014)

Gaming Journalism...and professionals...put together.

Lelicopter.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, professionally shitting on your costumers, that'll show 'em.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2014)

THIS is the sort of concerns that #GamerGate should be addressing,not spinning their wheels endlessly with faux-"feminists"


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2014)

This guy has terrible ideas and Call of Duty is the LAST example for the DoD to follow.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> THIS is the sort of concerns that #GamerGate should be addressing,not spinning their wheels endlessly with faux-"feminists"



You haven't spent an ounce of attention towards #GamerGate, have you? Big surprise that someone like you is as clueless as Kotaku and Polygon.  Unsurprised to see you buy into their narrative.


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2014)

Razr, GamerGate is more about addressing gaming journalism, its incompetence, its utter derision of gamers as a whole, and its very apparent caving into social justice warriors like Anita Sarkeesian.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2014)

I wonder if it had anything to do with DmC getting 9/10s


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2014)

Even if it's not true, if one of those SJW twats actually buys this and shits themselves, it would be epic.


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2014)

I hope it is true.  I've worked in the DIA.  You simply do not fuck with government computers because they will try to find you and SJWs are often complete amateurs.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 3, 2014)

It only takes one of them to get caught to make the majority of them quit this shit. So yes, hopefully one of them gets caught.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2014)

So I tweet Swery85, the director of Deadly Premonition and D4, ask him what was the biggest motivation behind the making of his last game and he answers me back. He says he really wanted to make something with the kinect. Coolio. Japanese director talks to me and all.

Then I realize the thing is favored and retweeted by a bunch gaming blogs and they make news out of it.

Journalism everybody.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2014)

Swery65  .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]x1_9kC_n8SY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2014)

Sounds like Kingdom Come: Deliverance has officially been blacklisted by publications, according to director Daniel Vavra.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 4, 2014)

Thats so petty. Thats like me not reading a good book like Enders Game cause the writer is a racist asshole. You're supposed to judge the work on its own merits but nope. They aren't corrupt at all are they.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 4, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I tweet Swery85, the director of Deadly Premonition and D4, ask him what was the biggest motivation behind the making of his last game and he answers me back. He says he really wanted to make something with the kinect. Coolio. Japanese director talks to me and all.
> 
> Then I realize the thing is favored and retweeted by a bunch gaming blogs and they make news out of it.
> 
> Journalism everybody.



Damn, you just did their job.


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2014)

Official Site

TL;DR version... this person worked for a softcore pornography site that Zoe Quinn (going by the moniker Locke Valentine) was to "pose" for.

She gives an account of her experience with "Locke."

1) It was said that they had a dedicated room in Zoe's apartment to shoot in, and a spare bedroom for the photographer to stay overnight (since it was a long trip). Neither was true and instead had to do a half-assed shoot in a small, cramped, crowded apartment.

2) A second shoot in Zoe's friend's workplace, an arcade, was attempted. Despite what is the norm for models, Zoe did not provide her own wardrobe (which most do), and would not even provide her own food. The photographer had to pay for this all.

3) During the course, Zoe admitted to *stabbing a man in the face* and running away after he allegedly tried to rape her. She also admitted to attacking two other supposed would-be offenders. This is, according to her claims, why she cannot hold a job - everyone tries to rape her.

4) After the photographer left, Zoe would not let her publish the pictures, saying that the friend was an "evil cunt" (Zoe's words) and would not allow it. The photographer tried very much to rationally and calmly request the friend's information to talk to her about it. Zoe refused.

5) Sometime later, the photographer received messages from a number of models she worked with that knew her. Zoe was calling them and e-mailing them, telling them that the photographer forced her to look at pictures of "mutilated vagina." This was in part true because Zoe brought up, in conversation, the topic of surgery - breast augmentation, and labiaplasty. Together, Zoe, the friend, and the photographer looked up before and after pictures. The models, of course, knew Zoe was full of shit so they wanted to tell the photographer.

6) To date, the photographer has never been paid for her work, never reimbursed for the food, gas, wardrobe money, etc. This was seven years ago. This person is stepping forward now because when she heard about "Zoe Quinn" and saw the girl's picture, she immediately recognized her as "Locke Valentine." So this person is stepping forward as a "character witness" to Zoe's tendency to cheat, lie, and steal her way to the top. Although it was not posted, she said she still has proof of what occurred with the e-mails and even still the photos from the photoshoot, as she archives everything for her job.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow D:
Jesus christ

also labiaplasty
mutilated vagina? that self loathing zoe


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 4, 2014)

man what the fuck are u guys talking about


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 4, 2014)

The SJWs will probably ignore this then Zoe will say shes being harrassed again then post a link to her patreon.


----------



## Krory (Oct 4, 2014)

And then she'll say she'll donate it to charity again and ten thousand dollars and six months later, "oops, I forgot! I swear I'll do it next time :33"


----------



## Mael (Oct 4, 2014)

The real problem is the SJWs and other "activist" folks or white-knights are so stupid they'll actually believe her. :c



MF NaruSimpson said:


> man what the fuck are u guys talking about



Why are you even here?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't even care about this crazy ass bitch anymore. This shit is just too much to swallow.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2014)

gearbox got a bomb threat

SWJ's gotta hate gearbox


----------



## Mael (Oct 4, 2014)

Link:


Though we need a more conclusive investigation...


----------



## Krory (Oct 5, 2014)

> Pitchford said the police wouldn't disclose any details about the threat and at the moment it's not clear if the it had anything to do with Gearbox, or if it was aimed at one of the other companies that are also in the developer's building.



We don't even know it was for Gearbox.

But it probably was.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 5, 2014)

this ain't a spec ops thread and your in here talkin about sjw's and labia reconstruction....

yeah, wat the fuck is going here


----------



## Jagger (Oct 5, 2014)

krory said:


> everyone tries to rape her.


I don't think that males are that desperated.


----------



## Krory (Oct 5, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I don't think that males are that desperated.



She    does.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 5, 2014)

krory said:


> She    does.



then she will write a book later called


Twilight


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

the anti gamer ones are better


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2014)

Surely the pro side can do better than funnyjunk?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

i never even heard of those pro ones, da fuck, that would explain how awful this thread has been for the most part, except that labia reconstruction, that shit was incredible


----------



## Atlas (Oct 6, 2014)

Guess I'll stick to IGN, seems to be no news on them whatsoever.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Guess I'll stick to IGN, seems to be no news on them whatsoever.



Can't tell if trolling or not.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Surely the pro side can do better than funnyjunk?



The general populace will believe anything places like Kotaku and Polygon tell them to. And it was already established that them, GamaSutra, GameSpot, RPS, IGN, and The Escapist were in a collusion mailing list with each other (though reports from The Escapist, from the leaked e-mails, used it to point out that what they were doing was wrong).

Also consider that places like that are now publishing articles such Polygon's review of Tropico 5 in which the writer said that the game literally gave him PTSD or how Shadow or Mordor said the game does not properly differentiate between the important of kissing your wife and killing your wife and subsequently had to stop playing the game at that point.

And people _still_ believe it.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 6, 2014)

krory said:


> Can't tell if trolling or not.



Only for news, I don't give a darn about their opinions. Although, I usually get news from here first.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2014)

> the game does not properly differentiate between the important of kissing your wife and killing your wife and subsequently had to stop playing the game at that point



This is why I can't believe gaming journalism is actually taken seriously.  It's like the brain just shuts off all logic in regards to differentiating.

NaruSimpson again with the 1/10 troll.  OWS sucked.  There that's mine. 

And then there's this...


Devin Faraci is apparently a "badass" journalist...the only badass thing is his heinous neckbeard.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2014)

krory said:


> The general populace will believe anything places like Kotaku and Polygon tell them to. And it was already established that them, GamaSutra, GameSpot, RPS, IGN, and The Escapist were in a collusion mailing list with each other (though reports from The Escapist, from the leaked e-mails, used it to point out that what they were doing was wrong).
> 
> Also consider that places like that are now publishing articles such* Polygon's review of Tropico 5 in which the writer said that the game literally gave him PTSD* or how Shadow or Mordor said the game does not properly differentiate between the important of kissing your wife and killing your wife and subsequently had to stop playing the game at that point.
> 
> And people _still_ believe it.



At least IGN seems to stay out of it. And I know Kotaku and Polygon suck, i'm just saying pro-gamers need something a little better than a chan and funnyjunk.

Also you gotta link me to that . That is fucking hysterical.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2014)

This fucking thing doesn't even make a lick of sense.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 6, 2014)

krory said:


> The general populace will believe anything places like Kotaku and Polygon tell them to. And it was already established that them, GamaSutra, GameSpot, RPS, IGN, and The Escapist were in a collusion mailing list with each other (though reports from The Escapist, from the leaked e-mails, used it to point out that what they were doing was wrong).
> 
> Also consider that places like that are now publishing articles such Polygon's review of Tropico 5 *in which the writer said that the game literally gave him PTSD *or how Shadow or Mordor said the game does not properly differentiate between the important of kissing your wife and killing your wife and subsequently had to stop playing the game at that point.
> 
> And people _still_ believe it.



What a bitch.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

Platinum said:


> At least IGN seems to stay out of it. And I know Kotaku and Polygon suck, i'm just saying pro-gamers need something a little better than a chan and funnyjunk.
> 
> Also you gotta link me to that . That is fucking hysterical.



We have The Escapist. Out of all the shit, it's still the best. And IGN stays out of the realm of that stupid shit but their reviews are still hugely loaded. Take, for example, their Castlevania: Lords of Shadows 2 review - Konami didn't accomodate them, and they assigned someone who knowingly loathed and campaigned against the first title. In his review he said it had good gameplay, beautiful scenery and art direction, amazing music and voice acting... and he gave it a 6/10 because, literally, "It's not Castlevania."

Yet they gave DmC: Devil May Cry a 9/10.

IGN isn't off their meds like other sites, but they're still shady as fuck.





> During loading screens players are treated to a series of gorgeous oil-paintings, the kind you might pick up yourself at a roadside stand on some tropical island. Each one has a sentence or two that shares some lighter anecdotes about infamous dictators. Instead of injecting levity into the game, they only served to darken the mood.
> 
> The game sells itself as an escape from the confines of traditional city-building video games that take themselves too seriously. But then in this game you can watch as soldiers run from your palace, kick in the doors of private homes and shoot dissenters in their sleep. Then, you can look at the individual family trees and confirm that you have made their partners into widows and orphaned their children.
> 
> It was hard for me to get perspective on all the charming quirks of Kim Jong Il, Envar Hoxha and Nicolae Ceaușescu — people who I was imitating in the game — when I knew that they were responsible for the rape, murder and enslavement of many thousands, perhaps even millions of real people. Instead of making me chuckle, Tropico 5 constantly reminded me of all the blood staining my hands.



He ultimately gave the game a 6.5/10. He literally talks as if he knows the pain of mass-murder and genocide.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 6, 2014)

tumblr being neutral my ass  , that place is filled with POC who they are starving with representation on the media , femenazis , rejects from the society


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 6, 2014)

I really didn't know much about The Escapist before GamerGate, but I joined up recently. Seems like a pretty cool place. I like the design of the website and the forums. And it also has Jim Sterling, assuming that he isn't anti-GamerGate because I heard conflicting stuff about him...including being friends with Leigh Alexander.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

He's closer to anti than to pro. He's also frequently a moron.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

vanhellsing said:


> tumblr being neutral my ass  , that place is filled with POC who they are starving with representation on the media , femenazis , rejects from the society



This references the people that actually own or run the sites, or employees who are the face of it.

Tumblr has yet to take a stance.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

gaming culture isn't that diverse or accepting though, I used to think it was.  Kinda like how before this forum I use to think anime fans were like me then I learned they weren't , in fact , a lot of anime fans are scumbags who aren't into the ideas some of these manga/anime represent at all.  While I knew that some people just wanted to see a cool fight or violence or some exoticized oriental shit, I figure if you bother to join a discussion board about it you would be neck deep into it , not true though...




krory said:


> We have The Escapist. Out of all the shit, it's still the best. And IGN stays out of the realm of that stupid shit but their reviews are still hugely loaded. Take, for example, their Castlevania: Lords of Shadows 2 review - Konami didn't accomodate them, and they assigned someone who knowingly loathed and campaigned against the first title. In his review he said it had good gameplay, beautiful scenery and art direction, amazing music and voice acting... and he gave it a 6/10 because, literally, "It's not Castlevania."
> 
> Yet they gave DmC: Devil May Cry a 9/10.
> 
> ...



lol , buying into anything the media says these days. The gamasutra article almost clearly stated what many know, modern media of any sort is either pure advertisement or more of the media bubble so many people like to be in these days.



krory said:


> This references the people that actually own or run the sites, or employees who are the face of it.
> 
> Tumblr has yet to take a stance.



I'm sure tumblr will take the progressive route rather than piss off millions of women.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow someone's without a clue here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2014)

krory said:


> This references the people that actually own or run the sites, or employees who are the face of it.



Which can be incredibly misleading considering the general consensus of the communities on those sites.

That's just dumb.


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2014)

krory said:


> I'd prefer something a little less corrupt and closed-minded, thanks.


Oh please, come talk to me once you've  actually read/watched something from their website.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

Considering Patrick Klepek is one of the biggest Anita Sarkeesian sympathizers and friends with Zoe Quinn and Adam Sessler, you should probably get a clue.  Sorry just because he says, "I'm a REAL journalists because I want to journalism school" doesn't mean I have to buy the anti-gamer "misogyny is running rampant" shit he spews on behalf of his site.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

>People trying to say Giant Bomb is a-okay considering his history with "misogyny", SJWs, Anita, Zoe, Fish, and Adam Sessler.


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2014)

krory said:


> Considering Patrick Klepek is one of the biggest Anita Sarkeesian sympathizers and friends with Zoe Quinn and Adam Sessler, you should probably get a clue.  Sorry just because he says, "I'm a REAL journalists because I want to journalism school" doesn't mean I have to buy the anti-gamer "misogyny is running rampant" shit he spews on behalf of his site.


I didn't realize PK represented the entire staff there, guess that means the rest of them are close-minded and corrupted, huh?

Also I could care less about that shit going on with Sarkeesian&Quinn.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't realize I said that. Maybe you should work on your reading comprehension a bit more? Sorry, but one inane jackass polluting the minds of his work team (who have ALL supported this witch hunt, yes), especially since he's the face of the group currently and the most prominent individual, is enough for me. When he puts the company's NAME to his movements, and they don't reject it, then they are adopting that platform. This is just logic, sorry that goes over your head.

But hey, fill your head with whatever misinformed filth you want.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 6, 2014)

So apparently, George Reese (who is Executive Director of Cloud at Dell) think we GamerGate folks are the virtual version of ISIS.



This, of course, pissed a lot of people off...especially TotalBiscuit.



And an Alienware employee comments on the matter.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2014)

All these ISIS comparisons...honestly nobody fucking has a clue.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

Dell and Alienware are shit anyway, so anyone worth a damn won't be boycotting anyway - since they weren't buying them.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2014)

That's true...since when WAS Dell relevant?

I thought they got destroyed into obscurity by even lol HP.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2014)

TOTAL BISCUITTTTTTTT


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2014)

krory said:


> He ultimately gave the game a 6.5/10. He literally talks as if he knows the pain of mass-murder and genocide.



He's an educated, privileged white male who has grown up in a country that hasn't seen any war or violence on its shores since the 1800's. That makes him more than capable of knowing the suffering  of those who lived under totalitarian regimes.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

All these fucking upper middle-class white yuppies comparing largely innocuous internet controversies to a militant Islamic terrorist cell that brutally and mercilessly murders men, women and children in an attempt to ethnically and religiously cleanse a people, or many different peoples--one that is so extreme that other terrorist groups _are condemning its actions_ makes me so unbelievably, incorrigibly mad that I wish I could literally, physically. punch each and every one of them personally in the mouth.  

Fucking quote me on that.

It so reeks of the vile, vacuous concern that fleetingly enters the minds of these erudite, ivory tower yuppie socialites, comparing real world atrocities and horror to their boring, uneventful lives in an attempt to remind everyone how culturally 'aware' they are and how they, too, share some deep camaraderie with people experiencing a genocide.

I'm a super bleeding heart liberal type, and I'd personally never associate with these kinds of people.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

Some SJW twatbucket decided he's going to sell a series of buttons at the next Geekgirlcon in Seattle that read:

Social Justice Warrior
Social Justice Rogue
Social Justice Bard
Social Justice Wizard
Social Justice Cleric

Think there might be another one.

They're getting their SJW in my D&D.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rmosgPNXmNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

Right.

I have no intention of partaking in "social justice" rhetoric as it seems fairly pointless, so I'm just going to leave this here.



GamerGate is about transparency in the video game industry, correct? Here's Shadow of Mordor's shady review copy contracts brought to light. Publisher influence moving onto Youtube celebrity turf.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 6, 2014)

Social Justice Brat sounds better, because that's what they are; a bunch of San Francisco spoiled brats that don't have fucking clue about how the real world operates or what real justice even is.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2014)

krory said:


> Some SJW twatbucket decided he's going to sell a series of buttons at the next Geekgirlcon in Seattle that read:
> 
> Social Justice Warrior
> Social Justice Rogue
> ...



Roll your D20 to determine how much emotional damage you receive as a result of living in a white-male dominated society.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Roll your D20 to determine how much emotional damage you receive as a result of living in a white-male dominated society.



If you are not a white-male, you don't get a skill check roll, because cisgendered white scumbag heterosexuals don't want minorities to have skills.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Right.
> 
> I have no intention of partaking in "social justice" rhetoric as it seems fairly pointless, so I'm just going to leave this here.
> 
> ...



I more or less have Jim Sterling's same opinions on this.

Content ID'ing anyone that doesn't conform to those nitpick rules doesn't do any favors for the game. The PR company is doing a poor job of promoting it if they're actively having videos showing the game being deleted. That's free advertising they're flushing down the drain.


This sig is still cute. :3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 6, 2014)

Ultimania said:


> Social Justice Brat sounds better, because that's what they are; a bunch of San Francisco spoiled brats that don't have fucking clue about how the real world operates or what real justice even is.



Special snowflakes basically


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2014)

krory said:


> If you are not a white-male, you don't get a skill check roll, because cisgendered white scumbag heterosexuals don't want minorities to have skills.




Harassment Allegations: Roll 1 d6 to determine how many white, privileged males you summon to your rescue.  Each white male must pass a privilege check before they can appear


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2014)

Tokenism considered a merit or a pitiable flaw?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2014)

krory said:


> Some SJW twatbucket decided he's going to sell a series of buttons at the next Geekgirlcon in Seattle that read:
> 
> Social Justice Warrior
> Social Justice Rogue
> ...



Gotta admit, that's actually pretty funny. Literally the first time I actually heard a joke from them that doesn't involve insulting anyone.


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh and for Leigh Alexander:


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 7, 2014)

o-o-ownage!



Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]rmosgPNXmNc[/YOUTUBE]



gunna watch 



Platinum said:


> Roll your D20 to determine how much emotional damage you receive as a result of living in a white-male dominated society.



they take double damage :33



krory said:


> If you are not a white-male, you don't get a skill check roll, because cisgendered white scumbag heterosexuals don't want minorities to have skills.



SHOTS FIRED
OFFICER DOWN



Mael said:


> Oh and for Leigh Alexander:



cant dodge the bullets you fire


-----
new event status vid up gents and ladies 
[YOUTUBE]y2KePdPrKss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Əyin (Oct 7, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> new event status vid up gents and ladies
> [youtube]y2KePdPrKss[/youtube]



Usually, I don't follow this thing. But don't these fucking SJW dare try touch the Eastern side of Gaming Industry (specifically Japan). I swear if they start threatening these people... 

Oh... and comparing GG to ISIS? Maybe we should let the real ISIS hear this and have the SJW's getting kidnapped and beheaded by these lunatics


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 7, 2014)

and this week's episode of South Park will be the biggest SJW Trapbait ever

Trey and Matt Wants to see them raging


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 8, 2014)

I didn't know, game gaters cared about Iraq/Syria so much.


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> I didn't know, game gaters cared about Iraq/Syria so much.



Why do you post here when you have nothing but stupid things to say?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 8, 2014)

all of my posts in this thread and section are awesome, stop crying


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 8, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> I didn't know, game gaters cared about Iraq/Syria so much.



You don't see anything wrong with a group of people who are so dishonest that they're comfortable painting people who disagree with them as EVIL TERRORISTS? Comparing people who support Gamergate to terrorists who commit mass rape and executions is dishonest. 

It isn't even like he was just trying to compare the tactics of gamergate people, or give some sort of logical analysis as to how they are similar, he was just trying to make a clever statement that he hoped people would jump on and repeat. I'm not sure what is so difficult for you to understand about that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 8, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> You don't see anything wrong with a group of people who are so dishonest that they're comfortable painting people who disagree with them as EVIL TERRORISTS? Comparing people who support Gamergate to terrorists who commit mass rape and executions is dishonest.
> 
> It isn't even like he was just trying to compare the tactics of gamergate people, or give some sort of logical analysis as to how they are similar, he was just trying to make a clever statement that he hoped people would jump on and repeat. I'm not sure what is so difficult for you to understand about that.



actually before you said this I was willing to dismiss both sides, because clearly comparing gamergaters to isis is facetious, but you have to admit gamergaters are saying somethings that in almost any context could be the thoughts of some disturbed individuals.

anyway, there's alot of nonsense being said , is what i'm saying.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 8, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> actually before you said this I was willing to dismiss both sides, because clearly comparing gamergaters to isis is facetious, but you have to admit gamergaters are saying somethings that in almost any context could be the thoughts of some disturbed individuals.
> 
> anyway, there's alot of nonsense being said , is what i'm saying.



Be more specific. What are the disturbed claims gamergaters are making? They seem mostly reasonable to me as of right now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Be more specific. What are the disturbed claims gamergaters are making? They seem mostly reasonable to me as of right now.



no, i didn't say they are making disturbed claims, but threatening people with physical assault, or rape, and calling them isis is all sort of ridiculous , especially over game reviews.


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2014)

Marty it's best to ignore him.

I just realized he downgraded himself to troll.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 9, 2014)

He's been one for years...


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 9, 2014)

BASED SOUTH PARK DID IT!

Season 3 Episode Guide.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2014)

mael crying more, awww i made mael's pussy hurt , you too seto , calling me names, cmon man , save that for the sjws


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> BASED SOUTH PARK DID IT!
> 
> Season 3 Episode Guide.



This actually did take a great jab at the hysterics of SJWs all the while giving fairness to those of the transgender types.

It's either special treatment for all, or none.

However this isn't really as much in regards to gaming aside from the special treatment for all or none mantra.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 9, 2014)

Mael said:


> This actually did take a great jab at the hysterics of SJWs all the while giving fairness to those of the transgender types.
> 
> It's either special treatment for all, or none.
> 
> However this isn't really as much in regards to gaming aside from the special treatment for all or none mantra.



there are SJWs bitching atm, but next week's episode will continue from where this one stopped, since Wendy will be probably the zoe quinn of this Episode, and it will involve games.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 9, 2014)

I think the problem is that many people view feminism nowadays as almost being the millennial equivalent of the Christian moral crusaders in the 90s. That all they really do is sit around looking for something to complain about despite being from a relatively privileged position in society themselves. And that they want to police other people's thoughts and expressions without really understanding the issues or culture at hand and often contradicting themselves in the process. 

And its not the first time these feminists have been a nuisance. There's been a few episodes of this in Penny Arcade's PAX conferences. One was when feminists complained about female objectification because of sexy booth babes, so Mike and Gabe listened to them and decided to ban the booth babes. Next year, there was a cosplayer named Jessica Negri who came in a very skimpy Chainsaw Lollipop Juliet outfit, and Penny Arcade decided to follow its new guidelines and had her cover up. Of course, now there were feminists who were complaining about PAX slutshaming her and whatnot. Gabe describes it in this post.




> Jessica Nigri(NSFW) is the other “controversy”. I find this one to be super funny actually. Jessica was dressed up to promote the game Lollipop Chainsaw. We had received some complaints and decided that yeah her costume was a bit too revealing for the show floor. The game was being shown inside a bus and so we asked that if she wants to keep the costume on, please stay inside with the game or if you want to be out on the floor please cover up a bit more. Now let me tell you why I find this to be fucking hilarious.
> 
> Last year we were given all kinds of shit for the Duke Nukem booth babes. How could we allow women to be used as sex symbols just to sell a game? How could we allow them on the show floor in their school girl outfits while children and families were walking around? We were vilified for not kicking them off the show floor on the very first day. Now, exactly one year later I am also a monster, but now it’s because I am “punishing women” by asking them to cover up. I’ve been asked why I find the female body to be “obscene” and told that I must really hate women.
> 
> ...



And that's not even getting in to the whole "dickwolves" controversy.

Then there is the fact that gamers are used to getting a bad deal with the mainstream press. I remember when Jack Thompson was still around and he was easily able to keep appearing in interviews on talk shows and news channels claiming that video games caused violence and school shootings. I think he filed a couple lawsuits against game companies too. These cases were ultimately dismissed, but with each case he found his way into mainstream press outlets like The Today Show and 60 Minutes. Each TV and news interview game him a just enough credibility that video games remained in the fringe of popular culture. No matter how many copies of a game sell during its first or how big the industry gets, the mainstream press look down on the games and the culture that surrounds the games. Gamers came to believe they have to head this criticism off at the pass in order to prevent the criticism from getting lodged in the mainstream. 

The whole Gamergate thing really took off not because of Zoe Quinn, but rather because the gaming journalists basically simultaneously mouthed off at their readers and played to the worst stereotypes of gamers found in the mainstream press and then barred gamers from talking about it in all the big gaming internet sites like Reddit, Kotaku, etc. Its ironic that despite the game journalists claiming that gamers are a bunch of basement dwelling, socially inept morons they themselves are breaking one of the cardinal rules in business: DON'T INSULT YOUR CUSTOMERS. 

Yeah, its definitely bad that Sarkeesian and Quinn are getting threats and rape jokes thrown at them, but Seto and other people here are correct to note that such things are common in public figures. See these rape jokes about Jack Thompson which hardly caused an uproar amongst feminists.




Can you imagine the uproar amongst feminists if someone drew a webcomic that showed Zoe Quinn or Anita Sarkeesian being molested by "misogynist" video games like GTA?


----------



## Əyin (Oct 9, 2014)

Have anyone posted this yet? This is a good one :


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2014)

> while actively discriminating against men, particularly white men.



oh boy, is there a tea party going on?  white men getting mad again, society hates old white men


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 9, 2014)

I think the best way to explain Gamergate's outrage is with an analogy. We all know that the Oscars are pretty corrupt and that the judges decide which movies will win on other criteria other than simply the movie's merits. Like for example they feel that some previous director is old and hasn't gotten an Oscar yet, so they decide that they will give him one now rather than a better movie that year. Or a previous actor was snubbed for an award last time and this year's reward will make up for it. People grumble and complain, but barely tolerate it because its not too big a problem.

Now imagine that one day, we have a weird arthouse movie that noone has ever heard of win the Oscars for Best Movie with rumors of the female director having some sexual dalliance with the judges. That in itself might raise a few eyebrows, but most people aren't paying much attention or getting too offended by it. But instead of laying low or simply deny the rumors, you have the director and almost the entire entertainment press declare that all moviegoers are stupid lowbrow misogynists whose tastes and culture are on the way to extinction and that socially conscious movies like said Oscar Winning movie win are the future. And all the comment pages and forums in the major websites ban all discussion of the matter. Now people are getting really angry and suspicious about what the press is up to, because it smells like a coverup and collusion.

Its telling that NFers like Mael, Seto Kaiba, and sadated peon are arguing for Gamergate, which means that its not simply some rightwing reactionary response to social change - aka a video game version of the Tea Party - like some people are making it out to be. Most of them hold moderate left views - having defended stuff like Obamacare and whatnot. They just feel that Gamergate is getting a bad shake with the mainstream press and that they are dealing with a left wing feminist of the moral crusaders that periodically hound the video game industry. Its not like feminists have not done this kind of thing before. Andrea Dworkin and Catherine Mckinnon joined up with the religious right to try and ban porn in the 1970s-1980s.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> all of my posts in this thread and section are awesome, stop crying


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Profit would probably explain the whole rationale behind the Penny Arcade dickwolves drama, as well as the current one. Because Penny Arcade has made plenty of rape jokes in the past for years without any outcry, which is why they were probably caught off guard and confused when the online feminist community suddenly formed a lynch mob on them. To recap, Penny Arcade made this comic around 2010 and feminists started complaining about how insensitive and misogynist Tycho and Gabe were to rape victims and whatnot.



The problem is that if you have actually followed the webcomic for a while, then you would see that these kind of jokes aren't new or even that special. Its been part of their repertoire for years. Simply type in "rape" on their archive search and you get plenty of other rape joke comics. 





And that's not even mentioning the Fruit Fucker, which is literally a walking, talking rape joke. 



And the reason why those rape jokes didn't make a big splash was because back then Penny Arcade was just another "Gamers on a couch" webcomic, which were a dime a dozen back then. There wasn't much profit to complain about them. Now Penny Arcade is a cultural and media powerhouse that has PAX - which is one of the biggest gaming conventions currently - a charity Child's Play, and has been recognized by the mainstream media as one of the most influential media voices of the generation. Whining about them will actually net them clicks and profit. Other lesser celebrities do this too - its called "punching up."




> This ?war? between Cupp and Limbaugh is a one-way street. But to the former, the goal has already been achieved.
> 
> *And that goal seems to be attention via punching up, which is when a relatively small entity with nothing to lose goes after a significantly larger entity (insert predictable joke here) with more stature and notoriety.* In this case, it is obviously Cupp who is sporting the boxing gloves as co-host of an MSNBC show (The Cycle) that averages about 500,000 total viewers per day, while Rush averages (and this number varies depending on who?s reporting it, so we?ll go with the least-polarizing outlet, CNN) 14 million listeners per week.
> 
> ...



And the funny thing is that Penny Arcade has already made a comic about this phenonmenon already.



Just replace the guy with Anita Sarkeesian, Zoe Quinn, or whatever flavor of the month online feminist.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2014)

punching up is nothing new.  You're saying that penny manga got caught by surprise that the rape jokes that were a hit when they were small beans all of a sudden wouldn't fly when they were mainstream? yeah, it happens to everybody, that's why it's called being mainstream.  when you become mainstream, you make 100x more money, you can the incorrect stuff, or you deal with the consequences.

there's a couple of institutional problems here and the rest could easily be worked out by market forces.  The feels are coming from all over , ironically enough.  and if you feel some way about the Oscars being phony or your game reviews being phony, well, damn man, welcome to the real world.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 9, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> punching up is nothing new.  You're saying that penny manga got caught by surprise that the rape jokes that were a hit when they were small beans all of a sudden wouldn't fly when they were mainstream? yeah, it happens to everybody, that's why it's called being mainstream.  when you become mainstream, you make 100x more money, you can the incorrect stuff, or you deal with the consequences.
> 
> there's a couple of institutional problems here and the rest could easily be worked out by market forces.  The feels are coming from all over , ironically enough.  and if you feel some way about the Oscars being phony or your game reviews being phony, well, damn man, welcome to the real world.



A little phoniness from the Oscars or gaming reviews isn't too surprising as long as its criticism is generally in the ballpark of public opinion. I can generally believe that an Oscar winner is decent movie even if it might not have been the best of the year, same with game reviews. The problem is not just the phoniness has been ramped up a bit lately with Depression Quest just being dismal game. The worst aspect is the simple and open contempt displayed by game journalists towards gamers. If the Oscar judges ranted on TV how moviegoers are stupid misogynists who should go extinct and the entertainment news media played along with it, I imagine that there would be a significant backlash too.

And plenty of mainstream stuff is politically incorrect. Just look at South Park and the new South Park: The Stick of Truth video game. The alien spaceship stage is one big rape joke with anal probing as well as the whole girl's club and abortion clinic raid level. IF these online feminists have their way, those aspects of the game would never be allowed in public.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 9, 2014)

TREY AND MATT DID IT


SJW'S RAGING ATM


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Some SJW twatbucket decided he's going to sell a series of buttons at the next Geekgirlcon in Seattle that read:
> 
> Social Justice Warrior
> Social Justice Rogue
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2014)

hcheng02 said:


> A little phoniness from the Oscars or gaming reviews isn't too surprising as long as its criticism is generally in the ballpark of public opinion. I can generally believe that an Oscar winner is decent movie even if it might not have been the best of the year, same with game reviews. The problem is not just the phoniness has been ramped up a bit lately with Depression Quest just being dismal game. The worst aspect is the simple and open contempt displayed by game journalists towards gamers. If the Oscar judges ranted on TV how moviegoers are stupid misogynists who should go extinct and the entertainment news media played along with it, I imagine that there would be a significant backlash too.



I don't know what to tell you, I find the whole thing reeks of phoniness and political shenanigans.  Like I said earlier, I've never trusted that game reviews were not paid for in some way, I don't see why anybody would trust them.

especially in the modern day, where media is agenda driven and you can select media that validates your opinion with sponsorship to match.



> And plenty of mainstream stuff is politically incorrect. Just look at South Park and the new South Park: The Stick of Truth video game. The alien spaceship stage is one big rape joke with anal probing as well as the whole girl's club and abortion clinic raid level. IF these online feminists have their way, those aspects of the game would never be allowed in public.



I don't know if south park is mainstream.  It's mostly only shown on Comedy central, a cable channel striving to serve a certain demographic by fulfilling a niche, like most cable channels.

Now simpsons is mainstream, NFL broadcasts are mainstream, CNN is mainstream (fox news is too, but another stream), Shark tank is mainstream. etc..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2014)

Having to deal with the real ISIS here in the middle east is fucked up on itself, but then you get a know-it-all comparing me to them cuz I hold a controller and ask for journalism transparency.. It hits right at home..


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2014)

I know it's Breitbart but it's from Based Milo:



> Even with the extravagant, all-expenses-paid parties, consumer electronics companies and games developers don't hand out cash enough to pay the rent, whinges GameJournoPros founder Kyle Orland in another tranche of leaked emails from the game industry's private mailing list.
> 
> The new emails show games journalists discussing how PR representatives pay for positive coverage. "When I did marketing and PR for ASUS (a Taiwanese company), one of my coworkers casually asked me how much I paid editorial outlets to write good reviews of the products for which I was responsible," confessed William O'Neill, a frequent poster on the list.
> 
> ...



The emails:
General link -


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 11, 2014)

bad jurnalism at its finest


----------



## Krory (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like The Escapist is catching hell - majorly from anti-GG/SJW.

Especially now that the cat is out of the bag that Alexander Macris/Archon does not agree with Anita's views. People were trying to bait him into saying he hated Anita/approved of harassment because of the interviews on Escapist.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 12, 2014)

and Angry Joe is a Closet SJW, While Spoony is infact a SJW along with some people of TGWTG


----------



## Krory (Oct 12, 2014)

Well   duh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> and *Angry Joe is a Closet SJW*, While Spoony is infact a SJW along with some people of TGWTG



Knew it..


----------



## Krory (Oct 12, 2014)

Sounds like Brianne Wu (the woman threatened last night by a troll) and Milo are setting up a meeting to talk about GamerGate and issues with ethics in journalism. Surprised she decided to reach out. She tried to talk to Adam Baldwin first, but he shot her down.


----------



## Mael (Oct 12, 2014)

krory said:


> Sounds like Brianne Wu (the woman threatened last night by a troll) and Milo are setting up a meeting to talk about GamerGate and issues with ethics in journalism. Surprised she decided to reach out. She tried to talk to Adam Baldwin first, but he shot her down.



Best thing is that Based Milo will actually be objective in his chat.


----------



## Mael (Oct 12, 2014)

Srsly gaiz...Anita's still in dangaaaaaar.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 12, 2014)

These people are shameless.

You know if I felt my life was in danger the last thing I would do is fucking tweet about it. It's just another way to make money for them, their primary way now. There's money in being the victim in that crowd, the perceived persecuted and oppressed. Even when you've had children of all people receive so much worse on this end for having opinion contrary to theirs and not seeing a dime from it in compensation.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2014)

Imagine if athletes acted the way a lot of these cry wolf people act.

Cops would be called to their houses every time they checked twitter after a loss.

This isn't to say that anyone who would issue a death threat isn't a complete and utter piece of shit though. People should be able to live their lives without anyone saying anything like that to them.


----------



## Krory (Oct 12, 2014)

The date is officially set-up - Wu is going to be on Nero's next radio show to talk about what happened.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 12, 2014)

anita keeps bragging about these death threats

trust us bitch
no one is gunan go out of there way to dust you
that how we know these threats are fake


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 12, 2014)

it's kinda amazing, that some people can convince themselves death threats on the internet are inauthentic and a ruse to raise funds, but then our harrumphed cause their video game reviews were actually marketing schemes. wot?!


----------



## Mael (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Əyin (Oct 12, 2014)

Mael said:


>



Ha... you wish. The first thing that they will do if they see the kinds of you (SJW) is to immediately behead you. 

Just remember that ISIS is on the _extreme_ side of anti-feminist. 
They even warn themselves that they won't be accepted into the "Paradise" if they're getting killed by a woman.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Anytime someone is doing more to publicize and gain attention from their status as a victim than reporting it to police and protecting themselves, they're a liar. Case closed.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

I probably should've kept my mouth closed but someone brought up Jim Sterling calling someone a "feminazi slut" on Twitter back in 2011... so I did some investigating:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2014)

She's really milking that tit dry. This is just genius. You're practically a monster if you call bullshit on this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2014)

She really loves cherrypicking tho.. I never once saw her answer an actual constructive question..

For every death threat there're also hundreds of legit and fair concerns and criticisms.. 

Guess what's she gonna talk about? 

I give her a 10 in politicking(spelling?)


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 13, 2014)

welp




and fucking brazil being HUEzil

Link


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2014)

For some reason a lot of people don't get Bayonetta, those people are very naughty at heart.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm just laughing at Arthur Gies' reviews for Bayonetta 2 and Lollipop Chainsaw.

He literally _hates_ the fact that Juliet Starling doesn't victimize herself over being threatened by the enemies, that she just brushes it off. _Holy shit, you can't make this up._


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 13, 2014)

That's the beauty of it. You're sexist if she's a victim which means she's just an object to rescue and you're a sexist if she's not a victim which means she's just an object to gawk at.

There's simply no way of doing it right with these people if there's any kind of campy sexiness to the character.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

Be careful... Jim Sterling is coming after people posting his offensive tweets before he became a Social Justice Warrior:


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2014)

Good summary...


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 13, 2014)

jim became a SJW..................



Fuck him


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

He's actually crying over people finding these tweets, saying he's going to "retire."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't see the real aim of those tweets though.


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2014)

This is why avoiding social media can be a smart thing.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> I don't see the real aim of those tweets though.



To point out Jim's hypocrisy and in anger over Jim slamming The Escapist and cursing them out for posting non-bias opinions from people on GamerGate.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

Brianna Wu just appeared on MSNBC to slander GamerGate. They were blamed for the threats against her AND Anita.


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2014)

Well so much for seeing objectivity with her and Milo.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

They were basically one step away from saying we were behind 9/11.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

>Brianna Wu "goes into hiding"
>By appearing on national television and never logging off Twitter


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

>MFW the company owned by Wu's friend, RE/code, is a partner site to CNBC


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW the company owned by Wu's friend, RE/code, is a partner site to CNBC



makes sense, cnbc is a notorious SJW outlet


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

Link


I can't stop fucking lol'ing


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2014)

yeah, a media network that leans towards women's empowerment, LGTB rights and other lib progressive movements will likely have aligned itself with an sjw cause.  

No surprise it's on CNBC in the daytime, this shit doesn't make it to primetime.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

>Arthur Gies offended by sexuality in Bayonetta 2 and Lollipop Chainsaw
>Went to a support party for Saints Row the Third thrown by his 90 friends - who are all models for Suicide Girls


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2014)

To play Devil's Advocate, the Suicide Girls are irresistible.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

He also tweeted about how he had to "stare at the ceiling" because he was in an elevator with a girl cosplaying as Mad Moxxi from Borderlands.

Srsly, dude?  How fucking beta are you?


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2014)

He'll keel over and die if he sees titties like Blue from Old School.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 13, 2014)

Basically


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 13, 2014)

Already tweeted a bunch about the MSNBC thing but lel. I literally couldn't string a sentence together while watching that shit. What in the flying fuck happened to impartiality in journalism. These fuckers are basically using their journalism degrees as toilet paper. It's pathetic.



Also while i can see why you're upset with Jim Krory i still don't hate him. Not always agreed with him (Leigh Alexander ... ethical? lelelelelel) but he's always been a consumer advocate and i at least applaud him for that even through all this mess.

Also fuck polygon. Dude is seriously getting upset looking at bayonetta makes him horny. Why are all these SJW so afraid of depictions of sexuality. They seriously thought Platinum would just downplay it way the fuck down when the whole point is EVERYTHING is over the top. But they won't complain about Raiden's nice cyborg ass and abs in Revengeance cause who gives a fuck about dudes being sexualized amirite.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

Now he's just shitting for attention, pulling the same shit GaymerX did - claiming GG "bullied" him because he wouldn't side with them and saying that we sent a bunch of "right wing recruitment attempts."  And he called the so-called "consumers" he defends "madmen" and undeserving of an opinion, or a platform to speak said opinion.

For someone so pro-consumer, he's only interested in keeping them quiet.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 13, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Already tweeted a bunch about the MSNBC thing but lel. I literally couldn't string a sentence together while watching that shit. What in the flying fuck happened to impartiality in journalism. These fuckers are basically using their journalism degrees as toilet paper. It's pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They always give the "Power fantasy" excuse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2014)

Dat ass though.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

Everyone follow @assofbayonetta on Twitter.


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 13, 2014)

If she really said that, great.

If she didn't...no. Don't do that.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh sweet merciful fuck, Zoe Quinn is being invited on Huffington Post Live.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 13, 2014)

Huff Post, lol at least get a respectable news outlet man. I expect bias cringeworthy reporting and subsequent vilifying of everyone involved with #Gamergate. Also possibly links to her patreon.

Also MYSOGIKNEE


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

Meanwhile Anita is prepping her video representing Bayonetta as, and this is her words, a "fighting fuck toy."


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2014)

And the Japanese men and women who designed the game will give approximately zero shits.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 13, 2014)

krory said:


> Meanwhile Anita is prepping her video representing Bayonetta as, and this is her words, a "fighting fuck toy."



someone must send that video to Bayonetta devs and Mari

I predict the SJW's going apeshit on nintendo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> someone must send that video to Bayonetta devs and Mari
> 
> I predict the SJW's going apeshit on nintendo



I expect many a goomba stomp


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 13, 2014)

I kinda envy Japanese devs in times like this.

They can give literally no fucks about what the west thinks, and still sell well enough in Japan to pay the bills.


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> someone must send that video to Bayonetta devs and Mari
> 
> I predict the SJW's going apeshit on nintendo



But again, like everywhere else that isn't the Western liberal world, no fucks will be given.  It's almost admirable...


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 13, 2014)

What is it with these people and being so sex-negative. At least the sex-positive SJWs can have a bit of fun with it. Its as if they fear their own genitals.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 13, 2014)

Also, unrelated to GG, but I'm linking it anyways.



We should get a "Kamiya Tweets" thread going. To archive his greatness.


----------



## Krory (Oct 13, 2014)

>MFW so few people seem to understand the only sexist and misogynist is Anita


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 13, 2014)

#BasedKamiya

Glad they'll never be able to police his and other japanese devs creativity.

As a creative person its incredibly frustrating dealing with people policing ideas like this. Thats why i'll always have the most prominent minority character die in my animated shorts just to spite them. Fuck em.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I kinda envy Japanese devs in times like this.
> 
> They can give literally no fucks about what the west thinks, and still sell well enough in Japan to pay the bills.



as if there isn't a feminist movement in japan


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 13, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> as if there isn't a feminist movement in japan



I'm referring to the whole games journalism thing. Probably should have clarified.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 13, 2014)

i'm sure it's cause the japanese media is blatantly commercial, and there probably is no question that a review is fake.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 13, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> i'm sure it's cause the japanese media is blatantly commercial, and there probably is no question that a review is fake.



That's a definite possibility. 

One of these days, I'm gonna learn Japanese. If only to lurk text boards to see what Japanese gamers think about things.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 13, 2014)

Boggie PERMABANNED from Neogaf


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 14, 2014)

what's this about sterling being an SJW now?
last I saw from him he was throwing a fit over being shoehorned into the SJW category and generally calling for temperance on all sides

what happened


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 14, 2014)

I've actually been reading up on this entire thing for a bit

to me it largely just seems silly as fuck. 
The GG folk are about journalistic ethics and view the gender/misogny discussion as derailment
The anti-GG folk are about gender/misogny in the industry and view the journalistic ethics part as derailment

Add to that both sides being trolled by vocal twitter idiots, aswell as "larger than thou" personalities (Wu, Milo) fanning the flames and it just gets even sillier.

I say the best course of action is to just get on with our lives and enjoy video games. The game reporting industry should have been properly woken up or else it will be overtaken by a new breed of "journalist" who does in fact have integrity.

This fight is already over. Females are more prevelant in games than they ever were and they will continue to be so (both in playerbase as in representation. Certain indie games and press circles have "feminist" elements now, but in a free market who gives a shit, there will be alternatives.


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> I've actually been reading up on this entire thing for a bit
> 
> to me it largely just seems silly as fuck.
> The GG folk are about journalistic ethics and view the gender/misogny discussion as derailment
> ...



That's...very true.

Plus I've realized despite Anita bitching about Bayonetta, the Japanese will NEVER give a shit about "social justice" in video gaming.  AAA gaming will still not be coerced by the screaming heads and gaming journalism will continue to be a fucking joke.

It's just annoying and hypocritical of the anti-GG folks is all.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 14, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> I've actually been reading up on this entire thing for a bit
> 
> to me it largely just seems silly as fuck.
> The GG folk are about journalistic ethics and view the gender/misogny discussion as derailment
> ...


If this was silly as fuck they wouldn't have to go on MSNBC and lie their fuckings arses off. The thing is these guys have finally been called on their bullshit and they are trying to dismiss it when this corruption has been building for a while and they would have had to address this sometime. You can't just dismiss anyone that disagrees with you by calling them a sexist mysogynist who hates women and lives in mums basement. 

Also I personally do not tollerate being called a sock puppet or a being used or having internalised racism by these bay area hipster chuckle fucks.

if we just aqueese then they'll continue be given a free pass to keep sleeping with devs and PR people and not cover games by people they disagree with and just generally lie and get away with it. Give how much money us in this industry thats just irresponsible.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 14, 2014)

I guarantee there will be greater transparency in the future
like I've said, sites will have to adapt because frankly this bullshit won't fly anymore. Who'd risk being called out after this shitstorm? Only idiots who will lose even more public respect in the process.
Also I actually stand with Sterling when he said he doesn't believe it was all a big "conspiracy" (because he  doesn't believe the people responsible to be competent enough. - a very fair point.)

As for the bay area hipster chuckle fucks, don't feed them and they'll go away eventually.


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

The very fact huge names like Intel actually pulled the plug on other businesses that were against GG or got all uppity SJW on gamers shows how much an impact it made.  If there's one thing I learned already, all the whiny social justice in the world cannot beat the power of money.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> if we just aqueese then they'll continue be given a free pass to keep sleeping with devs and PR people and not cover games by people they disagree with and just generally lie and get away with it. Give how much money us in this industry thats just irresponsible.



no, they'll keep doing it bc, news flash, you're totally allowed to do it under the laws we live by. you are totally allowed to not spend your money on it and let them die of starvation.



Mael said:


> If there's one thing I learned already, all the whiny social justice in the world cannot beat the power of money.



thank god for that


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> thank god for that



If Occupy taught us anything, it's that being a bunch of trolls, whiners, and 4-year-old harassers (or rioters if you're from piece of shit Oakland) doesn't accomplish anything.

Learn to play the game, not overturn it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

Mael said:


> If Occupy taught us anything, it's that being a bunch of trolls, whiners, and 4-year-old harassers (or rioters if you're from piece of shit Oakland) doesn't accomplish anything.
> 
> Learn to play the game, not overturn it.



you speak like someone who knows how to play the game? and how came you by this knowledge?


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> you speak like someone who knows how to play the game? and how came you by this knowledge?



Well instead of glorified squatting and tweeting, I decided to do something.

I got a job.

Shocking.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 14, 2014)

> you speak like someone who knows how to play the game? and how came you by this knowledge?


dude he just vaguely agreed with what you were saying, don't be on his dick like that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

Mael said:


> Well instead of glorified squatting and tweeting, I decided to do something.
> 
> I got a job.
> 
> Shocking.



a job....i should try that, get job...



Deputy Myself said:


> dude he just vaguely agreed with what you were saying, don't be on his dick like that.



oh, hahahaha!!! it's a character fault of mine to not know when i've won, thanks for telling me


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> dude he just vaguely agreed with what you were saying, don't be on his dick like that.



Actually I wasn't agreeing with him.  I was against OWS's style of doing practically anything.  It was disjointed, stuck in stubborn ideology, having awful demands (unrealistic, rather), spurned allies, etc.  It was doomed to fail.

I only hope people like Anita share the same fate eventually.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 14, 2014)

oh well there goes my reading comprehension

disregard everything I say, have said, and will say in the future


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Also, unrelated to GG, but I'm linking it anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> We should get a "Kamiya Tweets" thread going. To archive his greatness.



No seriously.. Send Anita's video to Kamiya


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

Kamiya rhymes and is almost an anagram of Kamina.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

Mael said:


> Actually I wasn't agreeing with him.  I was against OWS's style of doing practically anything.  It was disjointed, stuck in stubborn ideology, having awful demands (unrealistic, rather), spurned allies, etc.  It was doomed to fail.
> 
> I only hope people like Anita share the same fate eventually.



ugh, so what do after I get a job, I wanna play the game


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

Save your money, invest, gain higher education, climb the ladder.

That's how to play the game, not squat and whine with a bunch of placards thinking those upstairs will care.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

Mael said:


> Save your money, invest, gain higher education, climb the ladder.
> 
> That's how to play the game, not squat and whine with a bunch of placards thinking those upstairs will care.




oh man, you spoke so authoritatively, I thought you would have something better than "get a job you dirty hippie"

granted, climbing the ladder has been how people solved society's problems in the past, I'm gonna sleep on this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 14, 2014)

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAME AND HOW YOU PLAY IT

IT'S ALL ABOUT CONTROL AND IF YOU CAN TAKE IT

ALL ABOUT YOUR DEBT AND IF YOU CAN PAY IT

IT'S ALL ABOUT PAIN AND WHO'S GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAME AND HOW YOU PLAY IT
> 
> IT'S ALL ABOUT CONTROL AND IF YOU CAN TAKE IT
> 
> ...



Makes sense.. Trips cheated the game and fucked his way to the top.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 14, 2014)

BRING THE CHAINAXES AND GIVE THEM TO THE TAU ALLIED JAPANESE WEABOOS, THIS IS WAR!


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

I think Anita is now just fulfilling her destiny as nothing more than a troll.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 14, 2014)

HOLEEE MOTHER OF FUCK



Brianna Wu x Erik Kain x HOTWHEELZ NAO!


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2014)

Jennie Bharaj is going to be on HuffPostLive tomorrow as a pro-GG rep.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 14, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> HOLEEE MOTHER OF FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Brianna Wu x Erik Kain x HOTWHEELZ NAO!



recorded?
or not


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 14, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> recorded?
> or not



Brinna tried to win the debate wit her Crying MIMIMI, pushing all of the entire fucking debate to a harass talk


EKain kept the Middleground, keeping the JURNALISM and the Meaning of that Debate, but he almost didn't spoke because of brianna's bullshit

and Hotwheelz+8chan stayed on Defense mode because of that bitch, But they OWNED HER SO ARD IN MOST ANSWERS! That Kain was Laughing inside of her arguments

and in the end HW sent a "believe it or not, 8chan isnt about you"




just watch, she was a complete bitch to both


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 14, 2014)

Man that Huffpost thing was hilarious. Freds closing words were beautiful. Wasn't as traumatic to watch as the MSNBC stuff.

Also at this point i've unfollowed most of the TGWTG guys i did follow. All they do is talk about zoe and bait like mad. Can't be bothered to ever go to that site again. 

Sargon's stream was really interesting though. This stuff is all seriously disturbing.

Also how can Anita not see her xenophobia is showing. Does she seriously think she has the right to judge japan as being so bloody bad with women when they are one of the few countries that doesn't shy away from a bit of sexuality in art. The SJWs are so repressed i can't even stand it. Just admit it, you're all authoritarian puritans.



Edit: Also Deathstorm until theres solid proof of that theory on that image, i wouldn't read too much into that. Most likely coincidental.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2014)

^seriously, those are some of the worst infographics since birtherism and obama is a secret muslim.  cmon, is that supposed to look intelligent and convincing?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]d5ZoYSILbQ8[/YOUTUBE]

good video.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 15, 2014)

NOW ITS ON

LIVE FROM THE GG


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2014)

"I am female, I am a gamer, I am an ethinic minority...listen and believe me"  - Jennie Bharaj



*FUCKING KILLED IT*


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2014)

And the twitter user KingofPol (GG supporter) actually works at fucking Huffington Post. He was in the red and blue flannel right behind Ricky and you can see him grinning, smiling, laughing at the whole fucking thing.


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## DeathScream (Oct 15, 2014)

now we need a crazy cat lady pic with brianna's head


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't know if a vendetta against one possibly psychotic broad is a good way to make a point


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tRaAJBKmi5I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]d4hlVQGUOYo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]NMtLPCBIfFY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kirndcP4iS8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Noe-GBwluGg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]wfP4kq0Jq5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NMtLPCBIfFY[/YOUTUBE]

damn man, two uggos representing gamers? shit is terrible


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2014)

Political causes have become like fashion garments for some. "Shit, I must put up something on twitter to show my support."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Political causes have become like fashion garments for some. "Shit, I must put up something on twitter to show my support."



that's nothing new, at least since the days of flag pins and yellow ribbons


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2014)

True, it'd be more appropriate to say it has found its way to the internet.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 15, 2014)

AND THEN THIS HAPPENED!



and this!

[youtube]qtzrUsi6Y1s[/youtube]


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 15, 2014)

based TB


DAFUQ


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2014)

Microsoftfag....he'll have  a job at Microsoft come the day after he's identified


----------



## creative (Oct 15, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> That's a definite possibility.
> 
> One of these days, I'm gonna learn Japanese. If only to lurk text boards to see what Japanese gamers think about things.



they are surprisingly like minded to us westerners about companies shovelling the same bullshit and expecting more for less.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 15, 2014)

Ekain did it


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2014)

Jesus christ bob


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2014)

gamer gate discussion on mike atm


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2014)

^ it really was that simple to begin with, if the reviews are fake, spread the word and stop giving them money.  

but instead mael and others have gone on and on about sjws and feminists, wtf


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2014)

That forbes article was really good.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> ^ it really was that simple to begin with, if the reviews are fake, spread the word and stop giving them money.
> 
> but instead mael and others have gone on and on about sjws and feminists, wtf



It's almost like they're a disorganized mess or something...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2014)

zenieth said:


> It's almost like they're a disorganized mess or something...



did someone say "keyboard" warriors?  lol, anywho, i don't trust in people's discipline to not give money to things they don't like, see the cable television industry and the airline industry for reference.  Chances are the fake reviews are here to stay, though video games are far more discretionary and the opportunity is there to make them change, imho.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh there certainly is. GG aint it, but there'll definitely come a point where some legitimate discourse comes along.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 16, 2014)

Gamergate needs to go
The movement needs to die until the day something relevant happens again
Then when some 'journalist', website, or youtuber for all I care blatantly fucks up again, they can be efficiently taken out of the industry never to return. I doubt anyone making money off of games would ever want a clusterfuck like this again though, change has been made.

"B-but they insulted our gamer identity!"
So what, this has been done by other media forms since the beginning of the industry.
Boycott the websites that engaged in slandering your identity, Use your movement to advertise alternatives instead (I know there's a whitelist but there's not enough focus on this)

"B-but SJW's are taking over the industry"
IF BW and ZQ's games are any indication of what their actual contribution to the industry is I'm pretty sure we're safe from this ever happening. (Seriously, look at BW's game)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]m_hyeDhvfbo[/YOUTUBE]



Sarkeesian is still pretty much an outsider and people will stop giving her attention eventually. Or maybe not, who cares though?


----------



## scerpers (Oct 16, 2014)

wouter is right
remember when everyone was saying that violence in video games was the worst thing ever and needed to stop? and then nothing happened?
it's the exact same right now. no one is going to remember this in a couple of years anita will become an irrelevant relic of an old age just like jack thompson


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> wouter is right
> remember when everyone was saying that violence in video games was the worst thing ever and needed to stop? and then nothing happened?
> it's the exact same right now. no one is going to remember this in a couple of years anita will become an irrelevant relic of an old age just like jack thompson



It's not that simple.

"VIOLENCE IN VIDEO GAMES" agitators weren't part of gaming culture at all. Pretty much everyone inside it knew how much bullshit the mainstream media was spewing about it and gamers, together with developers and journalists, tanked through these times. What did we do? Make and play MORE violent games, that's what.

This is different. Pussy is involved now, at the deepest levels. The one big fault men have is that they lose their mind once pussy is involved.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 16, 2014)

moar arts.

*Internal Email Shows Guardian Had Mind Made Up on GamerGate*



*Gawker Refuses To Denounce Their Advocacy of Bullying*


----------



## scerpers (Oct 17, 2014)

we'll see zaru
we'll see


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bH4gwlzhnxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2014)

Not the first time someone from Microsoft expressed support for GamerGate, but this was a little surprising.


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2014)

Supposedly, Mercedes Benz and Google have both withdrawn advertising from the Gawker after its Editor in Chief laughed about making fun of autistic children (in which he was referencing GamerGaters).


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2014)

Correction: Google one is fake.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 17, 2014)

krory said:


> Correction: Google one is fake.



because we know who google is


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2014)

Mercedes knows when to withdraw quality from shitheads like Gawker.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2014)

If you see an image about something from SomethingAwful admitting to the threats against Brianna Wu, it's fake.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 17, 2014)

WHAT THE DEUCE?


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2014)

Apparently MacIntosh started some shit about how the colors of Vivian James (purple and green) are some kind of rape joke/metaphor? Whatever, man.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 17, 2014)

Actually it is, there is a gif with Piccolo fucking Vegeta in the ass, it got posted so much on /v/ that people associated purple and green with it, her color scheme is a joke off of that.


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Actually it is, *there is a gif with Piccolo fucking Vegeta in the ass*,* it got posted so much on /v/ that people associated purple and green with it*, her color scheme is a joke off of that.



I actually spit my Arizona laughing while reading this.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Actually it is, *there is a gif with Piccolo fucking Vegeta in the ass, it got posted so much on /v/ that people associated purple and green with it*, her color scheme is a joke off of that.



Mother of Kami-sama.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> *Actually it is, there is a gif with Piccolo fucking Vegeta in the ass, it got posted so much on /v/ that people associated purple and green with it*, her color scheme is a joke off of that.



Holy shit.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Actually it is, there is a gif with Piccolo fucking Vegeta in the ass, it got posted so much on /v/ that people associated purple and green with it, her color scheme is a joke off of that.



NECESSARY WTS PICCOLO VID

[youtube]AtFY36HrCdk[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2014)

My question is - is it RAPE or just hot yaoi hardcore fucking?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 17, 2014)

Esura said:


> I actually spit my Arizona laughing while reading this.





the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Mother of Kami-sama.





Ultimania said:


> Holy shit.



8bit version




> My question is - is it RAPE or just hot yaoi hardcore fucking?



No idea, could be consensual, Vegeta is clearly stronger then Piccolo, so Vegeta wouldn't allow this to happen. Just google Piccolo Dick or thanks doc.


----------



## Krory (Oct 17, 2014)

Even strong men like to take a good dicking once in a while.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 17, 2014)

krory said:


> Even strong men like to take a good dicking once in a while.




My favorite file name for it when it gets posted is "Bioware make a Dragonball game".


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Actually it is, there is a gif with Piccolo fucking Vegeta in the ass, it got posted so much on /v/ that people associated purple and green with it, her color scheme is a joke off of that.


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

If this doesn't get me a legendary Based Kamiya Block, I quit the internet.


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

There's a defunct GamerGate sub-reddit and now Zoe is the mod of it.  What a loser.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 18, 2014)

Today I learned Gay cartoon sex is actually rape


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 18, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> Today I learned Gay cartoon sex is actually rape



[YOUTUBE]69FmBPS1Kxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 18, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> 8bit version
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen the uncensored version in the meantime, hilarious.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AchgBMLRd90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

Raising $10,000 for suicide prevention and $14,000 for anti-bullying wasn't enough for GamerGate.

Discover , the latest charity fundraiser for GamerGate to battle hunger, born from when Brianna Wu accidentally angrily tweeted a fruit distributor thinking they were DICE, prompting the distributor to tweet support to GamerGate.


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

If you want to see the most racist people on the internet, just look at the #TweetLikeNotYourShield tag.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 18, 2014)

[youtube]q18TcQgpTAE[/youtube]
I've fucked with Mike from Danger & Play for a minute now. Here's another video he made about Gamergate:

[youtube]AaeUz9901mY[/youtube]

Apparently Gawker, Biddle's employer, lost an advertiser since this video went up and it isn't just any advertiser, it was Mercedes Benz.


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

Mercedes Benz pulled out after the e-mail campaign for GamerGate, just as we've gotten people like Intel to pull out of GamaSutra.


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

>MFW Bryan Wu wants a law to stop people from making memes


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 18, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW Bryan Wu wants a law to stop people from making memes



That will be a failure of epic proportions. After all, most people love their free speech.


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

Supposedly she and Zoe Quinn already have Senator Warren of Boston on their side.

This is so hilarious.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

What's funny is even most reviewers that brought up the sexuality say it was more "sexy" than "sexual" and that it was done in a way that mostly EMPOWERS, even in spite of things like crotch shots and crude innuendos.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

>Weaponized charity

*>WEAPONIZED CHARITY*

*>WEAPONIZED CHARITY*


----------



## Mael (Oct 18, 2014)

krory said:


> Supposedly she and Zoe Quinn already have Senator Warren of Boston on their side.
> 
> This is so hilarious.



She's an idiot and a cloudcuckoolander up here.  I've never voted for her and I certainly won't change that now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 18, 2014)

Mael said:


> She's an idiot and a cloudcuckoolander up here.  I've never voted for her and I certainly won't change that now.



that's cause your a full of shit republican, which is why all of your sjw whining oppressed white male bull  isn't surprising at all


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 18, 2014)

krory said:


> >Weaponized charity
> 
> *>WEAPONIZED CHARITY*
> 
> *>WEAPONIZED CHARITY*



Please tell me this is a thing now.


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

Yup. Sam Biddle of the Gawker accused GG of "weaponizing charity."


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2014)

Dude, why do you hate #Gamergate so much?

EDIT: At MF NaruSimpson.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2014)

Because  he's one of those trolls


----------



## Krory (Oct 18, 2014)

NaruSimpson pretty much hates everything.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 18, 2014)

nah, i don't hate that movement, can't say I see much value in the personal attacks though


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2014)

So Brianna Wu is trying to use her recent harassment as a means to gain funds?

Didn't see that one coming...


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2014)

She's been doing it since literally minutes after it happened.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So Brianna Wu is trying to use her recent harassment as a means to gain funds?
> 
> Didn't see that one coming...



It makes you suspect she set it up herself.


----------



## Əyin (Oct 19, 2014)

Apprently Kamiya had been blocking those who're using GamerGate hashtag. He really doesn't give a shit what both side trying to do.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2014)

kinda cause they both suck.


----------



## Əyin (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah. But I'm glad that the eastern vidya developers remain hard on the neutral stance.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 19, 2014)

Əyin said:


> Apprently Kamiya had been blocking those who're using GamerGate hashtag. *He really doesn't give a shit what both side trying to do. *



 I don't really see why he would care in the first place. This isn't effecting japanese developers.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 19, 2014)

Əyin said:


> Apprently Kamiya had been blocking those who're using GamerGate hashtag. He really doesn't give a shit what both side trying to do.



kamiya being smart for once
japan doesn't give a single shit about feminism. it's a joke to them as it should be.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2014)

The fact that they call Zairy Queen, Bayonita Snarky Scene, and Banana Wii U "academics" literally makes me cry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

>misguided understanding of journalistic ethics


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2014)

Shit LITERALLY said criticizing her is sexism. Holy shit.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 19, 2014)

Crazy feminists being Cuhrayzee feminazis

also


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow she's either really pompous or really stupid.

Or both.


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2014)

literal dick measuring contest.


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2014)

zenieth said:


> literal dick measuring contest.



I dunno...Purple Heart vet > us.

Plus the comparisons with ISIL/ISIS are horrid.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2014)

Whedon


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 20, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> that's cause your a full of shit republican, which is why all of your sjw whining oppressed white male bull  isn't surprising at all



Dude. Either say something contributive to the discussion or informative or stop responding. You come off just as brainwashed as the "republicans" you're trying to condemn.



krory said:


> Shit LITERALLY said criticizing her is sexism. Holy shit.



It's cowardice. She's a coward who knows her claims can't stand on their own, so she tries to shift any criticism of her into criticism of all women everywhere, it's a classic feminist tactic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2014)

He's a troll and attention whore, so everyone would just be better off ignoring him entirely.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2014)

Joss Whedon compares GamerGate to the KKK.

Meanwhile...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2014)

That's just outright malicious


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2014)

If people would like to take a stand against his behavior, he's a staff member at the Boston Globe.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2014)

He first claimed it was a shop, but then he found out it was archived. Now he's saying GamerGate hacked him.

At the same time though, he's laughing about it with other reporters who are mocking GamerGate for contacting his employer.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2014)

Apparently Joss Whedon also made a transphobic remark recently and I am not in the slightest bit surprised.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 20, 2014)

Glad to have support from soldiers, but wouldn't he get in trouble for doing so? Isn't there like Army regulations against making political statements in uniform?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 20, 2014)

>gamergate
>political statement


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 20, 2014)

hcheng02 said:


> Glad to have support from soldiers, but wouldn't he get in trouble for doing so? Isn't there like Army regulations against making political statements in uniform?



1st thing the army generals would say:

FUCKING COMMUNIST JURNALISM IS RUINING OUR AMERICA'S ARMY!!


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> 1st thing the army generals would say:
> 
> FUCKING COMMUNIST JURNALISM IS RUINING OUR AMERICA'S ARMY!!



Considering I'm in the Army, that's not at all what we say.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> Considering I'm in the Army, that's not at all what we say.



then, sorry if i was dumb and immature


anyway, here's the entire compilation of GAMERGATE IS DEAD

Official Site


and this


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 20, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Dude. Either say something contributive to the discussion or informative or stop responding. You come off just as brainwashed as the "republicans" you're trying to condemn.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cowardice. She's a coward who knows her claims can't stand on their own, so she tries to shift any criticism of her into criticism of all women everywhere, it's a classic feminist tactic.



mcfly, I have made many contributions to the discussion (55 posts sadly), but this is really a circle jerk in here rather than any substantive discussion, I mean seriously, ISIS? Purple heart veterans? wtf that's all off topic nonsense.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2014)

Aren't soldiers in uniform making political statements kind of an iffy issue? Or is that fine over there?


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Aren't soldiers in uniform making political statements kind of an iffy issue? Or is that fine over there?



Gamergate isn't a political issue.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2014)

Mael said:


> Gamergate isn't a political issue.



Well, in some vague way certain people can spin it in that direction.
Some of these vile fucks are trying to convince the media that gamergate supporters are all sexist, racist right wing tools, which can be construed as political. That's probably their intention anyway.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Well, in some vague way certain people can spin it in that direction.
> Some of these vile fucks are trying to convince the media that gamergate supporters are all sexist, racist right wing tools, which can be construed as political. That's probably their intention anyway.



True but if the Department of Defense doesn't consider it a political issue, then there will be no adminstrative action taken for this soldier.  Had he publicly declared things like supporting abortion rights or gay marriage, then he'd be counseled.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2014)

Reminder that Chloe Sagal, the trans-woman who threatened suicide yesterday (which she claimed came from GG, outright saying that GG doxxed her and led to her rape) had previously taken advantage of donations from IndieAGoGo.

She claimed she was in a car accident and shrapnel was left embedded in her body that would kill her if not removed, but did not have the money to do this operation and medical insurance would not cover any of it. She also said there would be a follow-up operation that, although not necessary, would allow her to "live like a human being."

She said her family and friends did not support her and would not help her with this surgery, so she turned to the interwebs.

Turns out this was actually her attempt at getting money for gender-reassignment surgery.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2014)

She still, to this day however, denies this and still claims to be in a wheelchair from the accident even though IndieAGoGo (and as you can see, Eurogamer) both found proof of her con.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2014)

Gotta give credit to these people for conning stupid SJWs so effectively for their own feels.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2014)

Link removed

"Festival this weekend will get a rare opportunity to get close enough to Ubisoft’s Jade Raymond to bathe in the warm, flowery scent she leaves in her wake everywhere she goes."

Literally the first sentence in a Kotaku report on London Games Festival.

Yet, GG is the creepy ones.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 20, 2014)

The whole Destructoid scandal bums me out because i actually at one point payed those guys. It was my favourite site for so long it just depresses me. Can't ... Even ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2014)

The poor guy(culture guy) from game theorists did a vid defending bayo's sexualization but ended up getting blocked by Kamiya


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2014)

He seems like a socially awkward guy to be honest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2014)

> Twitpic will be shutting down October 25th.


offphh                      .


----------



## Əyin (Oct 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> The poor guy(culture guy) from game theorists did a vid defending bayo's sexualization but ended up getting blocked by Kamiya



It's like Kamiya spat the word "It's Westerners problem not ours" to their face.


----------



## Esura (Oct 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> The poor guy(culture guy) from game theorists did a vid defending bayo's sexualization but ended up getting blocked by Kamiya



Kamiya...is one hell of a douche. I'm probably going to get shit for that but he is. Not even because of his stance on Gamergate, but because he responds in the most asshole-ish way possible in almost every single tweet. Even to tweets that are incredibly harmless.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2014)

Because he doesn't care.


----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2014)

I apparently got outed as an SJW shill and was asked to leave GG. PROGRESS! :33


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 21, 2014)

Esura said:


> Kamiya...is one hell of a douche. I'm probably going to get shit for that but he is. Not even because of his stance on Gamergate, but because he responds in the most asshole-ish way possible in almost every single tweet. Even to tweets that are incredibly harmless.



Don't think anyone will give you shit for thinking that. 

Kamiya is an asshole. But in a weird, charming sort of way.

It's hard to put into words.



krory said:


> I apparently got outed as an SJW shill and was asked to leave GG. PROGRESS! :33



Gotta hand in your GG badge krory.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2014)

But Korky has always been a shill, SJW has nothing to do with that


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 21, 2014)

Ringabel said:


> But Korky has always been a shill, SJW has nothing to do with that



he hates the idea that Patricia Ja Lee(Cassie the Pink Turbo/Space Ranger) was the best Jill VA and Choreographer EVER!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> he hates the idea that Patricia Ja Lee(Cassie the Pink Turbo/Space Ranger) was the best Jill VA and Choreographer EVER!



Fuck. I think I was just raped reading that. I'll give Anita a call and expose this degrading and demeaning behavior towards women and maybe I'll get a dox or two and then get some of that sweet, sweet Social Justice Money while I'm at it. 



Patchouli said:


> Don't think anyone will give you shit for thinking that.
> 
> Kamiya is an asshole. But in a weird, charming sort of way.
> 
> It's hard to put into words.



He seems like a pretty awesome guy in person but when it comes to Twitter, he's just a regular asshole.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 21, 2014)

Well to be fair, look who keeps tweeting him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2014)

That means shit, for some reason he feels the need to answer EVERY tweet instead of doing the normal thing and just ignore it. That man waste so much fucking time a day just to make mom jokes and telling people off.

That's textbook asshole. I've seen him telling people to fuck off because they asked him a question that was asked before. I mean, what?


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 21, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH BOY




Gawker is broken Now!


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 21, 2014)

Gonna go ahead and buy some Adobe products to celebrate. Might as well upgrade to flash CS6 for future animated projects.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 21, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Gonna go ahead and buy some Adobe products to celebrate. Might as well upgrade to flash CS6 for future animated projects.



this gif reminds me of a certain mugen guild that pisses me off

old news but


----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2014)

>Brianna Wu makes a post saying she's going to go to Adobe HQ while in Boston
>Adobe HQ is in San Jose...


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2014)

Adobe doesn't even have a building in Boston.

It's located in Newton...like fucking 5-10 miles away.  Dumb cunt.


----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2014)

And I am now again an SJW for bringing this up on Twitter, lol.

Man, GamerGate is full of fucktards anymore.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 21, 2014)

krory said:


> And I am now again an SJW for bringing this up on Twitter, lol.
> 
> Man, GamerGate is full of fucktards anymore.



ya know that they are trolls who doesn't even read the fucking news


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 21, 2014)

Zoe and her latest boytoy are now collaborating with Rape Apologist Sir.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 21, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> ya know that they are trolls who doesn't even read the fucking news



Not to mention we already know SJWs are not at all above making dupe accounts posing as people behind GamerGate, so that needs to be considered. I think it's reasonable to question if the responses are genuine, as they may possibly not be.


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2014)

Ahahaha, oh Kotaku


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2014)

Jason Schreier brags about the "REAL JOURNALISM" Kotaku is doing and how bad it is people want to stop that.

Just a few headlines recently...

"Pizza Hut Unleashes new Cranberry Stuffed-Crust Pizza."
"Ridiculous Burger Looks Worse In Real Life."
"Real Disney Princesses Would Make Bad Friends"
"The Most Australian Joke Ever in Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel."
"The 14 Worst Cobra Plots in G.I. Joe Cartoon"


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 22, 2014)

So KiA has an app you can use to block out all the blacklisted sites
I think this is a good idea, but this should be bigger than that
I want an app that blocks every website known to house clickbait articles, because clickbait is an absolute cancer and websites apperantly need to have a fucking deterrent against them, otherwise they'll never stop.

Clickbait is a disease I want gone the most from the internet

if this already exists to some degree, please link me.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 22, 2014)

Just found out about the whole Pacer anti-bully fundraiser GG is doing.



Sharing it in case anyone else didn't know. 



Deputy Myself said:


> So KiA has an app you can use to block out all the blacklisted sites
> I think this is a good idea, but this should be bigger than that
> I want an app that blocks every website known to house clickbait articles, because clickbait is an absolute cancer and websites apperantly need to have a fucking deterrent against them, otherwise they'll never stop.
> 
> ...



That sounds like it would be a pretty effective strategy at stopping clickbait, and not that difficult to make.

Like an open-source adblock'esque addon for clickbait articles with community-controlled filters. Have some sort of Web of Trust element to it where if enough people report the site as having clickbait, the entire domain is blocked. Conversely, if they stop using clickbait, the WoT element would lift the domain block after enough positive reports are given/the site is reviewed.

The addon would practically manage itself, and if the addon gets popular enough, clickbait as a strategy would become detrimental.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 22, 2014)

exactly
I'm astonished this doesn't appear to be a thing yet tbh


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2014)

krory said:


> Jason Schreier brags about the "REAL JOURNALISM" Kotaku is doing and how bad it is people want to stop that.
> 
> Just a few headlines recently...
> 
> ...



Real journalists risk beheading by Islamic radicals.

Jason needs to pull head from ass.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2014)

Fund            it.


----------



## Krory (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 22, 2014)

Hahahahaha ...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2014)

krory said:


> Jason Schreier brags about the "REAL JOURNALISM" Kotaku is doing and how bad it is people want to stop that.
> 
> Just a few headlines recently...
> 
> ...



I don't know man that one about toilet paper art was some hard hitting journalism.


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2014)

There's a sixteen paragraph piece on how Luke Plunkett is a pussy who's too afraid to play horror games.

I'm not even joking.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2014)

I find it hilarious how Gawker is using Deadspin to publish gamergate hit pieces as well. Quite a few of them too; must be feeling the pinch.

Source



> So let's say it now: Intel is run by craven idiots. It employs pusillanimous morons. It lacks integrity.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 23, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I find it hilarious how Gawker is using Deadspin to publish gamergate hit pieces as well. Quite a few of them too; must be feeling the pinch.
> 
> Source



Ah Shit, you beat me to it. 

The article is fucking hilarious though. You could practically taste the tears of impotent rage.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2014)

Future advertisers are going to love the fact that Gawker will openly publish hit pieces that call past advertisers integrity-devoid morons who gave into fascism when they object to the way they operate. Why mend fences when you can burn bridges instead?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2014)

Platinum, and anyone else really...if you wanna deprive Gawker of its clicks then you can use  to post a snapshot of the article as opposed to the actual link.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2014)

pastebin as well.

Never link these assholes, period. They're make money on both ad revenue and click activity.


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2014)

Such children...this is why journalism shouldn't even touch gaming and why Millennial SJWs should never be writers.

There's no maturity.  Murrow would be weeping if he were alive.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2014)

I mean seriously, they are gonna just shit on your advertisers like that? Nissan's wording made it clear the decision could possibly be reversed, well so much for that. No doubt someone has notified Nissan and other advertisers of how Gawker maligns them now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2014)

"Failing to adequately cover this act of spinelessness was the first big fuck-up we at Gawker committed."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I mean seriously, they are gonna just shit on your advertisers like that? Nissan's wording made it clear the decision could possibly be reversed, well so much for that. No doubt someone has notified Nissan and other advertisers of how Gawker maligns them now.



so Nissan and Intel are the victims as well?  When these game journalists were taking pay from the game companies it's a problem, but when they rip their advertisers and lose em, also problem?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2014)

To be honest,  the reaction just shows their lack of experience. Older heads would consult their PR team, shut the fuck up, speak to investors, shut the fuck up, deliver an apology and a promise to do better, shut the fuck up and gradually rebuild their reputation. 

Situation is what it is because of their hubris.  In a way they remind me of Icarus flying too close to the sun: they thought too highly of the influence they obtained and now they are falling to the ground.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Gunners! you're  a reliable poster, tell me, what influence do these video game reviewers journalists have, and why is it so great that everyone got their feelings hurt?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> so Nissan and Intel are the victims as well?  When these game journalists were taking pay from the game companies it's a problem, but when they rip their advertisers and lose em, also problem?



Uh, yeah it is a problem. At least for Gawker it is. Publishing pieces denigrating a former business partner when they part ways with you is the height of unprofessional. If you are asking if it is a problem for GG people? No, not really. Pieces like that are just doing the work of chasing advertisers away for them. You think anyone wants to advertise on a site that attacks the companies that fund them?


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 23, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> Gunners! you're  a reliable poster, tell me, what influence do these video game reviewers journalists have, and why is it so great that everyone got their feelings hurt?



Traditionally gamers tend to place more stock in professional reviews of works than fans of any other medium. This has its roots in gaming history. One of the big problems of first and second generation video games was the general absence of any detailed information about games. This leads to many, many upset consumers who had to guess whether a game was any good and quickly became frustrated to discover they just put a lot of cash down for a shitty ported gme or imitation of an arcade game they thought they liked. The end result was the near collapse of the entire video gaming industry. Another reason is that purchasing a $60 game is a much riskier endeavor than buying a $15-20 book or a $10 movie ticket and video games as a medium demand more time and attention from us than most other entertainment forms, so most of us need to be discriminatory in the games we play. Therefore, it makes sense that many people count on game reviews to decide. How many people among you, your friends, and your family would be willing to buy a game that rates 2 out of 10 with the reviewer panning the gameplay? Only arguably second to news, reviews of the newest games are the main attraction of most gaming sites and magazines. 

For indie games, these reviewers are pretty much the gatekeepers to the gaming market since they don't have the ability to mass market the games like the big labels do. The problem is that they have become increasingly political and treat anyone that does not tow their authoritarian leftist SJW political views with disdain. You have incidents like when Kotaku picked a fight with George Kamitami for Dragon's Crown's art because they could score lefty political points by accusing him of sexism. If you go to sites like Techraptor, they have interviews with game developers who talk about being frozen out by game reviewers who refuse to give exposure simply because of difference in political views. Games that do follow their political beliefs get handed prizes and recognition regardless of whether or not they are actually good or not - ie Depression Quest.

There has been increasing incident of game journalists treating their readers with disdain. There have been plenty of articles that sneer at gamers being misogynists and losers for their taste in games and whatnot. This time though, they openly colluded with one another to declare that they want gamers to die and that anyone who didn't tow the line on their political beliefs would be punished. They then censored any discussion on gaming sites like Kotaku, Reddit, and 4chan. Gamergate was a response to that. Since talk was not allowed anymore, gamers reached for the nuclear option of boycotts and calling for advertisers to pull out. They are using the main weapons of the SJW - Twitter wars, boycotts, calling advertisers - against them and now they will learn who holds the real power. Its a dose of their own medicine that will hopefully lead to a less corrupt and self-righteous gaming press.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2014)

Not to mention that reviews actually have a real world impact on developers now that companies are tying their bonuses and incentives to things like metacritic scores.


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2014)

>People still replying seriously to NaruSimpson

It's almost like you've never seen one of his posts.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Uh, yeah it is a problem. At least for Gawker it is. Publishing pieces denigrating a former business partner when they part ways with you is the height of unprofessional. If you are asking if it is a problem for GG people? No, not really. Pieces like that are just doing the work of chasing advertisers away for them. You think anyone wants to advertise on a site that attacks the companies that fund them?



I don't know, I find a strange comfort in a journalists who isn't afraid of it's finaniciers/benefactors.  I'm more likely to get truth from them.



hcheng02 said:


> Traditionally gamers tend to place more stock in professional reviews of works than fans of any other medium. This has its roots in gaming history. One of the big problems of first and second generation video games was the general absence of any detailed information about games. This leads to many, many upset consumers who had to guess whether a game was any good and quickly became frustrated to discover they just put a lot of cash down for a shitty ported gme or imitation of an arcade game they thought they liked. The end result was the near collapse of the entire video gaming industry. Another reason is that purchasing a $60 game is a much riskier endeavor than buying a $15-20 book or a $10 movie ticket and video games as a medium demand more time and attention from us than most other entertainment forms, so most of us need to be discriminatory in the games we play. Therefore, it makes sense that many people count on game reviews to decide. How many people among you, your friends, and your family would be willing to buy a game that rates 2 out of 10 with the reviewer panning the gameplay? Only arguably second to news, reviews of the newest games are the main attraction of most gaming sites and magazines.
> 
> For indie games, these reviewers are pretty much the gatekeepers to the gaming market since they don't have the ability to mass market the games like the big labels do. The problem is that they have become increasingly political and treat anyone that does not tow their authoritarian leftist SJW political views with disdain. You have incidents like when Kotaku picked a fight with George Kamitami for Dragon's Crown's art because they could score lefty political points by accusing him of sexism. If you go to sites like Techraptor, they have interviews with game developers who talk about being frozen out by game reviewers who refuse to give exposure simply because of difference in political views. Games that do follow their political beliefs get handed prizes and recognition regardless of whether or not they are actually good or not - ie Depression Quest.



some of these are unbacked claims, I'm not gonna get worked up about it because it's just a conversation.  

But in regards to indie games, I tend to go by word of mouth.  More importantly, in this day of user feedback there tends to be a lot of reviews, even concensus, for the value of something.  



> There has been increasing incident of game journalists treating their readers with disdain. There have been plenty of articles that sneer at gamers being misogynists and losers for their taste in games and whatnot. This time though, they openly colluded with one another to declare that they want gamers to die and that anyone who didn't tow the line on their political beliefs would be punished. They then censored any discussion on gaming sites like Kotaku, Reddit, and 4chan. Gamergate was a response to that. Since talk was not allowed anymore, gamers reached for the nuclear option of boycotts and calling for advertisers to pull out. They are using the main weapons of the SJW - Twitter wars, boycotts, calling advertisers - against them and now they will learn who holds the real power. Its a dose of their own medicine that will hopefully lead to a less corrupt and self-righteous gaming press.



I don't get that part, if Tazmo came out and said publically that all the posters are losers and twats, etc... I figure we would stop going to this forum, simple as that.



Platinum said:


> Not to mention that reviews actually have a real world impact on developers now that companies are tying their bonuses and incentives to things like metacritic scores.



that sucks, it's also suspicious if a company is paying for reviews and then tying the reviews to the developers bonuses, seems like they would be working against themselves.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

krory said:


> >People still replying seriously to NaruSimpson
> 
> It's almost like you've never seen one of his posts.



shut up krory, they reply cause they know I got it


----------



## Platinum (Oct 23, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> I don't know, I find a strange comfort in a journalists who isn't afraid of it's finaniciers/benefactors.  I'm more likely to get truth from them.



Sure, when it isn't reactionary name-calling and sour grapes after said financier stops supporting you after it doesn't agree with the conduct of your employees. There is nothing brave and bold in that.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 23, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> I don't get that part, if Tazmo came out and said publically that all the posters are losers and twats, etc... I figure we would stop going to this forum, simple as that.



And gamers are abandoning Gawker, which is being encouraged by Gamergate. However, they also insulted the entire community as a whole and hence are being punished.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]k-7OZLes9p0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 25, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> shut up krory, they reply cause they know I got it



Got what? A big mouth full of empty words? If that's what you're referring to, then yes you still got it.

Anyway, so many companies are pulling out of Gawker that it's almost a little scary. Serves them right though.


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2014)

>MFW Anita is using the recent school shooting to prove that men are evil


----------



## Atlas (Oct 25, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW Anita is using the recent school shooting to prove that men are evil



And if it was a female that did the shooting she would say the same thing.  

I don't understand how anyone can take her seriously.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 25, 2014)

If anyone is still taking her seriously after this latest series of tweets they are a lost cause. What kind of disgusting agenda pushing vulture uses something this tragic as an opportunity to peddle their shitty book. Give the people who lost loved ones time to grieve before you start injecting you bullshit gender politics into this.  Seriously,  how does one blame half the fucking planet for the actions of but a few. Seriously disgusting. 

*#FullMcIntosh*


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2014)

Dude.

The thing about school shootings being the patriarch got 1,000 faves last night.

I don't even want to know what it's at today.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Oct 25, 2014)

krory said:


> Dude.
> 
> The thing about school shootings being the patriarch got 1,000 faves last night.
> 
> I don't even want to know what it's at today.



She's accusing #gamergate of harassing her because these tweets.

I am not joking.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2014)

She doesn't realise that she is wrapping a noose around her neck. The people looking to gain a rub from her current popularity,  in a circle, will surely realise that the time to jump ship is nigh.

This is what happens when people start believing in their own hype: they reveal their cracks and how truly shallow they are.


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2014)

Man, you are naive.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not naive it is just life. The people employing her are far more cynical than she is. Right now she is the flavour of the mont, amongst some, but her notoriety is growing which will be bad for business. Experienced people know when to jump ship.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I'm not naive it is just life. The people employing her are far more cynical than she is. Right now she is the flavour of the mont, amongst some, but her notoriety is growing which will be bad for business. Experienced people know when to jump ship.



I dunno, Anita seems to have a lot of support.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2014)

It looks like she has a lot of supporters because most people don't know who she is. It's something that will change as she continues to bite off more than she can chew.


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2014)

>Still has the support of nearly the entire mainstream media and gaming "journalism", as well as journalism in general

Lol


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 25, 2014)

At least we all now know all those guys are full of *ALL *the shit.

lol


----------



## Mael (Oct 26, 2014)

The fact she blames the WA school shooting on "toxic masculinity" already shows she's a callous cunt.

Problem is people won't see it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rsHTz4MUE04[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RmLPei3591A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]g30jXK7ACqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow I didn't know how big of a topic this was until like a day ago.

And I'm meant to be a second year university student in a comuter games arts course. 

I blame League of Legends, It's made me less than a functioning member of society.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2014)

Mael said:


> The fact she blames the WA school shooting on "toxic masculinity" already shows she's a callous cunt.
> 
> Problem is people won't see it.



think we can send letters/emails to paypal to halt her doantions?

she is technically profiteering off of THE DEATHS AND INJURIES OF CHILDREN
and a school shooting

think about this

>push agenda everyone will hate
>oh hey let's say a school shooting is society's fault instead of you know the SHOOTER'S FAULT
>not even have sympathy for families 
>receive backlash
>play victim
>get donations

And bingo
Profiteering off of DEAD CHILDREN

She is in the most literal sense
getting money

Getting Money while pushing an agenda on the graves of *Dead Children *

Mael
Callous is too nice a word for someone who will accept donations  from people who support her for using dead children to push an agenda

I said dead children alot because let's not forget

SHE DIDNT give a darn ABOUT THE VICTIMS
FOR HER SAYING ALL THIS STUPID SHIT SHE MADE A SCHOOL SHOOTING ALL ABOUT HER

THAT IS NARCISSISTIC PERSONALITY DISORDER IN A NUTSHELL 
AND SHE IS BEING POSITIVELY REINFORCED BY MONEY


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2014)

Just wait until the tons of articles from mentally-challenged games journalists come in to declare this a triumph over the patriarchy.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 27, 2014)

Why are people surprised about this recent tweet?  From what I've read over the pass few days she'll do most things to push her agenda.

I really don't think there's much you can do about her because in the media's eye's she's the good guy. And from what I've seen even when someone opposing Anita /Brianna Wu etc.... Come on to the media to get interviewed they get pin holed  and bullied into the Media's idea that anyone on the other side has a misogynistic tendencies. 

Case in point when Brianna went to Huffington post to get interviewed about the GamerGate controversy. The interviewer didn't hardball any questions , and completely went along with  Brianna Wu's idea, s that GamerGate is mostly a movement against women in video games 'thinly veiled' as a fight for journalistic integrity. 

But when three female gamers, two of which were part of gamergate and one of them was neutral leaning towards the gamer gate side of things came on, the interviewer (same guy might i add) got overly agitated at their answers, because they weren't for fulling his perceived bias of  what GamerGate was about. Kept asking obviously loaded questions and would not even let them properly talk about the topics they wanted to talk about.

GamerGate ladies interview .
Quiet But Not Silent Trailer


Brianna Wu interview 

Quiet But Not Silent Trailer










TLDR ---its a sad catch 22, People like Anita can go on the meida and blast the opposition freely, and the other side has to speak up to defend themselves but when they do try to reach out the to media,  the media has some already predetermined  bias of them and pigeon holes them to make to bias fit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2014)

Huffington Post is a joke and has been for years. They don't vet anyone that goes through anymore.


----------



## Krory (Oct 27, 2014)

brianna wu was beingi nterviewd by someone pakman show david pakman or something


she apparenlty said it was some attack campaign for gamergate and got pissed during hte interivew

he said itll be up later


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2014)

Jungle/Quiet TGS 2014 Gameplay






Seto Kaiba said:


> Huffington Post is a joke and has been for years. They don't vet anyone that goes through anymore.
> Huffington Post is pretty much a super liberal and feminist propaganda news.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 27, 2014)

^hahaha this fucking shit


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 28, 2014)

That pacman (or whatever his name was) interview was quite telling. LWu got so upset at even the utterance of any questions that questioned her credibility. Can't believe she had the nerve to even attempt to paint it as a hit piece when the guy literally had no dog in this fight. Either way it was an amusing distraction. Back to e-mailing advertisers.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> ^hahaha this fucking shit



Speak for yourself...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2014)

video of this hit piece plz


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> video of this hit piece plz



[YOUTUBE]ETVcInunAss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2014)

If I were her husband I'd be mortified right now...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow
asking hard questions is hit piecing nowadays?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MpmIrWqEUUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2014)

anita will be on the colbert report
if he doesnt tear a new one
then i've lost all respect for him


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

i doubt he'll go in on a feminist, he himself is a sjw...what r u thinking


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2014)

That was absolutely pathetic. Colbert usually does a better job at challenging people on their claims.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

lol , the salt


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> *anita will be on the colbert report*
> if he doesnt tear a new one
> then i've lost all respect for him



I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 30, 2014)

tfw I'd find Anita attractive if she weren't batshit


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 30, 2014)

Well the majority of that spot was Anita looking hella scared and barely getting answers out at Colbert's questions until he set her up for that last answer. Honestly she looked scared the whole time and was just doing her regular media spin because it makes so much sense for those over 1 million tweets to just be harrassing women right?

lol whatever 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H9DcQ69i9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Oct 30, 2014)

>Bitch claims to be a gamer
>Can't even name three games

What a dumb cunt. 

But he went easy on her, not surprising for an SJW like Colbert.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Oct 30, 2014)

Jesus Christ, Zoe, what happened to your fingers?

I'm a fuckign fatass and even I don't have that going on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2014)

Anita comes on and i start cringing lmao cant wtch that


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2014)

krory said:


> Jesus Christ, Zoe, what happened to your fingers?
> 
> I'm a fuckign fatass and even I don't have that going on.



She pretty much doubled in volume since summer.

Not that that is relevant to GamerGate, but it's certainly an effect of it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2014)

krory said:


> Jesus Christ, Zoe, what happened to your fingers?
> 
> I'm a fuckign fatass and even I don't have that going on.



fat jokes  :rude


----------



## Mael (Oct 30, 2014)

Now how about getting a real job, Zoe?


----------



## Krory (Oct 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> She pretty much doubled in volume since summer.
> 
> Not that that is relevant to GamerGate, but it's certainly an effect of it.



Nah dude, that ain't natural. Even fucking Melissa McCarthy ain't got that shit going on.

That's medical right there.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 30, 2014)

krory said:


> >Bitch claims to be a gamer
> >Can't even name three games
> 
> What a dumb cunt.
> ...



Well considering how his show was once targeted by SJW - remember the whole #CancelColbert controversy? - it makes sense for him to tread lightly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2014)

Colbert, an sjw, was targeted by an sjw, and he didn't give a crap about it and it went away, the SJW won


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WaMccosnRMc[/YOUTUBE]

TB showed up on a podcast.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]szLh7pPF0W8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5RVlCvBd21w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Also, on the topic of TB. He made a post on 8chan after the Kotaku interview.



SJW claptrap, I'll talk about that fat bitch zoe Quinn/Qwynn(?) if I want.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2014)

hmmm
i think anita interview hurt anti gg more than you know

she couldnt name 3 games and she keep giving the same answers
people are going to get sick of her but the things tht happen to her change but she gives the same practices answers


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 31, 2014)

I still have no idea how most anti GG folks continue to delude themselves when stuff like that is happening. Actively trying to get a dialogue going the they're declining while we're happily answering the "tough" questions. Just goes to show how fragile their little worlds are.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 1, 2014)

of course they'd decline
clearly interviews with tough questions are hit pieces
the fact that that scumbag pakman is _another_ white privileged cis male makes his show a clear misogynist propoganda machine


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7a6DpV6mLak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2014)

So true

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mYXk_wfG-I#t=30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 4, 2014)

So, the CEO/owner of Gawker said this.



Hot Wheels followed up with this.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 4, 2014)

tl;dr: Gawker CEO hired PR people to pretend to be Gamergate supporters, to try to destroy the group from the inside. He honestly believes this has worked.

Hot Wheels confirmed the validity of the leak.

Also, I think I'm part of the "Rainbow Coalition", assuming he's referring to NotYourShield .


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 4, 2014)

I follow lots of GG people and this seems to have largely subsided at this point. Just goes to show that the e-mailing is working if they are that desperate. Can't wait till Gawker is but a husk. Most ethically bankrupt  mofos on the internet.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 4, 2014)

If the anti-GG crowd had any logic, they would have at least be reasonable by now. But I really think that they would rather lose their sites and positions then even consider being remotely ethical. Jesus Christ!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 4, 2014)

wait wat... seriously, this drama just keeps on delivering


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2014)

HOT WHEEEEELS
ON FIIIIIIIYA


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 4, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> I follow lots of GG people and this seems to have largely subsided at this point. Just goes to show that the e-mailing is working if they are that desperate. Can't wait till Gawker is but a husk. Most ethically bankrupt  mofos on the internet.



Its as if shit has consequences. Like in the real world.


----------



## creative (Nov 4, 2014)

this is why I judge game through streaming playthroughs or through personal experience/purchase.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 4, 2014)

I get more out of a single Classic Game Room video compared to all of the reviews of these awesome ''bloggers'' combined. CGR is what all reviews should be like.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2014)

Ultimania said:


> I get more out of a single Classic Game Room video compared to all of the reviews of these awesome ''bloggers'' combined. CGR is what all reviews should be like.



Seriously, CGR has changed my perspective on how reviews should be done, Mark is a god damn genius.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2014)

On CGR, dude likes SMT and Ys. He's good in my book.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 5, 2014)

LWu stretched so far she should change her name to Mr Fantastic. You assholes ran GG off 4chan and bragged about it but now a channer does something horrific and all of a sudden it's still our fault!? Fuck off with that shit ...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPUJ3zm3C1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 5, 2014)

That's the sort of logical fallacy that's perpetuating a lot of this. Not to speak badly of her character, just the thought process of "1 person in that crowd of thousands of people did something crazy? This whole crowd is batshit insane!" is flawed.

It's the same argument many have applied to GG supporters. A handful of people's extreme actions completely overshadow the rational arguments the many put forward. That's the reason discussion doesn't get anywhere with people who oppose GG, because those actions a very small minority have made have shaped how they feel about the majority.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2014)

>talk about broad incessantly
> surprised when accusations pour in
>


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 5, 2014)

It's especially maddening when it has nothing to do with GG and there is literally no links to indicate a connection. Its one asshole on a GG free 4chan but somehow we are always responsible. But send a syringe or knife our way and "not all of us are like that besides you deserve it for having different views."


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 5, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> It's especially maddening when it has nothing to do with GG and there is literally no links to indicate a connection. Its one asshole on a GG free 4chan but somehow we are always responsible. But send a syringe or knife our way and "not all of us are like that besides you deserve it for having different views."



That comes down to the .

Though in this case, the origins were falsely assumed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Nov 6, 2014)

IT IS GOOD DAY TO BE GAMERGATE


----------



## Kazu (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm hearing something about a shitstorm going on between IA, KoP, MM and a few others. 

Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 6, 2014)

Kazu said:


> I'm hearing something about a shitstorm going on between IA, KoP, MM and a few others.
> 
> Can anyone elaborate?



Dunno if shitstorm is the right word but some guys have been calling them shills and trolling them a lot. That's why KoP left apparently but that doesn't really change anything really. Cut off one head and two more shall take it's place and all that.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 6, 2014)

"Remember guys, i'm the victim here"


----------



## Gino (Nov 6, 2014)

Honestly nothing she says or does surprises me......


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 6, 2014)

IGN is actually displaying ethics. What kind of fucked up Twilight Zone did I wake up in?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah i'm gonna stop tweeting about GG for a while cause that twitter drama is getting obnoxious at this point. Tapping out for a bit. All everyone's talking about is the shilling rather than focusing on the point of the whole movement. Gonna keep sharing here but urgh the distraction tactics are working on some folks.


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2014)

Brianna Wu is such a cunt.  I don't know how her husband puts up with her.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't really care that it's related to GamerGate, but there's something infinitely rewarding about watching a weasel being exposed for what they are.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 6, 2014)

Mael said:


> Brianna Wu is such a cunt.  I don't know how her husband puts up with her.



I'm actually surprised she even has a husband.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't really care that it's related to GamerGate, but there's something infinitely rewarding about watching a weasel being exposed for what they are.



What's up?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What's up?



They might be referring to the KoP vs MundaneMatt drama that just died down this past hour or the SJWs and their continually unravelling narrative thanks to tenuous links and antagonizing and agenda pushing via gloming on to unrelated tragedies.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 6, 2014)

Kazu said:


> I'm hearing something about a shitstorm going on between IA, KoP, MM and a few others.
> 
> Can anyone elaborate?



they've been paid off by nick denton in the mid 5 digits
30/40K each



Deathbringerpt said:


> What's up?



the FBI and the depertment of defense are investigating the fake death threats that anti GG has set up.

It gunna get hot fast


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 7, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> they've been paid off by nick denton in the mid 5 digits
> 30/40K each
> 
> 
> ...



I seem to remember Oliver saying they were only aware of the situation with the fake death threats but not actively investigating yet.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2014)

Death threats to people in the DoD?

Fucking seriously?

I do hope whoever set that up is caught and then it's revealed.  You don't fuck with federal agencies and think it won't come back to you.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> I seem to remember Oliver saying they were only aware of the situation with the fake death threats but not actively investigating yet.



with all the shitstorming it looks like king of pol might have been one of the few that took denton's money
he has made wild accusations to hot wheels and about mundane matt



Mael said:


> Death threats to people in the DoD?
> 
> Fucking seriously?
> 
> I do hope whoever set that up is caught and then it's revealed.  You don't fuck with federal agencies and think it won't come back to you.



Yep. there was a gamergater who worked in the DoD and they started getting threats from the anti gg side. on top of which they are investigating all public and* as THEY SAID* publicized death threats to brianna and anita.

the DoD and the FBI don't like publication of death threats from the recipients of said threats because number one: broadcasting your movement gives a killer the option of breaking into your house and waiting for you, ambushing you in transit, predicting your movement and being at your new safe location, or and the worst outcome attracting ACTUAL killers because the motive will be 'contaminated' meaning that while the gamegate people would be investigated the real killer would get away because the motive was mudrucked.  

you best hope anita and brianna didnt send those death threats to themselves or else they will be in prison.


----------



## Mael (Nov 7, 2014)

I know the DoD and FBI have bigger fish to fry, but on the side I'd love to see some smarmy anti-GG fucks squirm from the federal government.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 7, 2014)

HOOLEEEEEEEEE MOTHER OF FUCK!

Blizzard going full GAMERGATE on Blizzcon

SJW"s and left wing assholes tearing their assholes with their nails ATM


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 7, 2014)

Seemed to just be a "harassment is bad" message, never named GG.

Which is good, given GG being against harassment.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2014)

Mael said:


> I know the DoD and FBI have bigger fish to fry, but on the side I'd love to see some smarmy anti-GG fucks squirm from the federal government.



here's hoping



DeathScream said:


> HOOLEEEEEEEEE MOTHER OF FUCK!
> 
> Blizzard going full GAMERGATE on Blizzcon
> 
> SJW"s and left wing assholes tearing their assholes with their nails ATM



LoL! what's happening! 



Patchouli said:


> Seemed to just be a "harassment is bad" message, never named GG.
> 
> Which is good, given GG being against harassment.



linkz plz?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 7, 2014)

It was from the livestream Blizzcon 2014 opening ceremony.

There'll probably be videos soon.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 7, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> LoL! what's happening!
> 
> 
> 
> linkz plz?


Yeah what's going on, links guys?


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 7, 2014)

So, Blizzard's CEO just confirmed that he was actually talking about Gamergate with the reference to harassment.

Edit: JOYSTIQ!


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 7, 2014)

He also just confirmed he cares about peoples feelz over facts.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2014)

so anti gg? :/


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 7, 2014)

I dunno actually, will need to watch a video/read full context.

Free stream cut off literally as they were getting into it.

Just to note though, Geoff Keighley namedropped gamergate, but I'm unsure if Mike actually ever actually clarified it. Joystiq says this.



> 11:52AM As a final note, the DirecTV stage with Mike Morhaime as a guest confirms he was speaking out against GamerGate during the introductions of the opening ceremony. The group is mentioned by name.



But some others on /gg/ are saying that it was just Keighley saying GG, while Mike just said "harassment's bad". 

Assuming it's the latter, no harm done. GG opposes harassment (Funded TFYC to show support for women in gaming, raised thousands for anti-bullying/suicide campaigns). But assuming he did just publicly blame all the harassment on a huge group that isn't to blame for the actions of a few - that isn't a good sign.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 7, 2014)

he odenst want to choose a fucking side taht is, but it looks like they are Pro-SJW's

Anyway they suck balls, and overwatch is just a shitty TF2 + Brink Clone with LOL Paywall


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 7, 2014)

It was ambiguous, but as TB said, Mike's speech was basically

"lets all be friends and stop with this harassment"


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 7, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> It was ambiguous, but as TB said, Mike's speech was basically
> 
> "lets all be friends and stop with this harassment"



but it wont happen because people are stupid ,simple as that


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 7, 2014)

After reading some of TB's tweets it seems the SJWs are jumping to conclusions instead of reporting on what he actually said. Not surprised.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 7, 2014)

Going over the post ceremony show, turns out it was actually just Geoff Keighley who mentions Gamergate. Mike literally said nothing about it. And then Joystiq posted a "Mike Morhaime mentioned gamergate specifically in the directv post show!" message, which confused me into thinking he did - since the post show cut off for me right at this bit.

So Blizzard's spoken out against harassment, not gamergate. Then media spun it as Blizzard spoke out against Gamergate. 

That or some intern assumed Geoff Keighley was a Blizzard employee and took his words as Morhaime's.


----------



## Gino (Nov 7, 2014)

[Youtube]tkHa1ciDF8s[/Youtube]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UczG0dWJpz8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Yz8eESCYfs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I dunno actually, will need to watch a video/read full context.
> 
> Free stream cut off literally as they were getting into it.
> 
> ...



No, he said  " a small group of people"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2014)

isn't the whole interview on his site? it shouldn't be a mystery, they sometimes cut the interviews for length when aired, and leave the interviews whole online.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> isn't the whole interview on his site? it shouldn't be a mystery, they sometimes cut the interviews for length when aired, and leave the interviews whole online.



That usually happens for longer interviews, don't know if shit gets cuts for more sour interviews.


----------



## maj1n (Nov 8, 2014)

The whole point of Colbert is satire.
If he pretends to be you, he means your full of shit.
You'd be seriously reaching to think Colbert was doing anything but giving Anita a public platform to endorse her.

This is why if you *actually watch it* Colbert just does stupid shit like propose 'separate by equal' bit.

And other quotes:

“male gamers harassing women who are speaking out about the portrayal of women in video games. Presumably, after the initial shock that women were speaking to them at all.”

And his whole easy setup asking Anita if he can be a feminist if he is a man, which is just to get Anita to easily clarify her position that feminism is just equality.

His whole piece is a constant dig against gamergate and portrays them as stereotypical male basement dwelling gamers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2014)

Sure, its satire, but he pretty much gave anita an outlet to expose herself.

And she did.

Rather than directly calling her out on all her BS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2014)

maj1n said:


> His whole piece is a constant dig against gamergate and portrays them as stereotypical male basement dwelling gamers.



Nice to  know what you actually think Maj1n.
Because I saw broguy flatout, what anita  likely thinks all gamers are.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 8, 2014)

Majin, please tell me who you work for.

There's no way the pay isn't lush, because there's no way you're actually this interested in this.  I could totally get behind this, man, you just gotta hook me up.


----------



## maj1n (Nov 8, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Sure, its satire, but he pretty much gave anita an outlet to expose herself.
> 
> And she did.
> 
> Rather than directly calling her out on all her BS


Not really, her message throughout was pretty normal.

And all the public news consider it a 'win' for Anita and that Colbert was against Gamergate.
The whole thing is just a positive for Anita, and a negative for Gamergate.

And if you bother to read peoples response to Anita that arent gamers, its all pretty normal and they like her.
What she say's isn't really huge and she should never have been put on a pedestal by many gamers ridiculous hatred towards her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2014)

maj1n said:


> Not really, her message throughout was pretty normal.
> 
> And all the public news consider it a 'win' for Anita and that Colbert was against Gamergate.
> The whole thing is just a positive for Anita, and a negative for Gamergate.
> ...



Thinking the "Normal" People know anything about what is actually going on. 
Hahaha


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mb54KjbbnlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 8, 2014)

maj1n said:


> The whole point of Colbert is satire.
> If he pretends to be you, he means your full of shit.
> You'd be seriously reaching to think Colbert was doing anything but giving Anita a public platform to endorse her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gino (Nov 9, 2014)

[Youtube]DYhEA3NZ1rc[/Youtube]


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 9, 2014)

MOTHERFUCKING COLBERT!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2014)

he went easy 

why you hyping him?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 9, 2014)

you guys are confused


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 10, 2014)

holy shit

arthur chu on pakman's show

I cant stop laughing about the amount of bullshit spewed


also here is a stand alone with pakman himself 
[YOUTUBE]V9fiz35EP2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Nov 10, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> you guys are confused



Says the dumbass who thinks OWS was faultless.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 10, 2014)

whatever happened to OWS?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2014)

Mael said:


> Says the dumbass who thinks OWS was faultless.



>runs out of women to harass 
>resort to profanities 



Axl Low said:


> whatever happened to OWS?



bull dozers and pepper spray and right wing congressman

but in spite of all this OWS is extremely active and fighting for liberty through out the world


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2014)

You guys are falling for NSU's troll way too easily.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 10, 2014)

Platinum said:


> You guys are falling for NSU's troll way too easily.



it's a big troll


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EKnL5UIIYZw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cZ1MMcXgoS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]EKnL5UIIYZw[/YOUTUBE]




f'ing SJWs :rude


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 12, 2014)

Not like that's a huge surprise but lol good video. The reason i got behind this thing to begin with was the blatant racism and hypocrisy those assholes showcase on a daily basis at this point and their total lack of self-awareness.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2014)

*Why Social Justice Warriors are losing*


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 13, 2014)

Here are some game developers who support Gamergate



And here's a testimonial from a game developer who was targeted by SJWs and the gaming press and had his worked censored. SJWs claim that they want to expand gaming as artistic expression but how well do they actually do that?





> A lot of you people against Gamergate talk about how the campaign is about harassment. How you’re against harassment and how, ergo, you’re against Gamergate, and how the campaign started as harassment of women. It’s a hate movement.
> 
> That’s understandable. To use the understatement of the century, harassment is bad. It is bad and it is wrong. It is badong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 17, 2014)

boom baby


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2014)

[Youtube]nZghgyQE8_w[/Youtube]


----------



## Kazu (Nov 19, 2014)

To anyone who's played Far Cry 4...
Is this for real?


----------



## Mael (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't get it.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2014)

i dont get it either :I


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 22, 2014)

So there was a blocklist bot that compiled a list of the "worst harassers of gg" made by someone in this group called the IGDA (or a freelance worker hired by them). Problem is, it did so by adding anyone that follows anyone who has spoken out in favor of gg.

So people were "guilty of harassment" for following people on Twitter. People not associated with gg were getting added because of the way it targeted people.

Also,



The list targeted one of IGDA's own.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 22, 2014)

Bit more on this.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 23, 2014)

How does one know if they are being blocked or blacklisted?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 23, 2014)

If it's that same list from a while ago I'm probably on it since I was on that one. Complete bullshit too. I have yet to harass anyone on twitter and I never plan to but just for following 3 of the blacklisted accounts I'm labeled a harasser? Yeah sound logic there mate.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 26, 2014)

FTC is working on revising disclosure guidelines/affiliate link stuff. These guidelines will affect all online journalism (that's based out of the US, as a lot of games journalism is).



> Email #1 (sent today, a follow up to previous emails. Note: Operation Full Disclosure is an FTC program that has more to do with specific claims ("Lost 10lbs in a week") than affiliate links, etc ... I was seeing if we could add affiliate links to this.):
> 
> [To Redacted]
> 
> ...







Agmaster said:


> How does one know if they are being blocked or blacklisted?


----------



## Mael (Nov 28, 2014)

So based.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qZ2yVSU_JzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pbd8y2WGjW4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]RkWysHoCZRs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EN7Qy9N1C9E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Z9UUH10EE9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 4, 2014)

Interesting interview. At this point i think a lot of GG folks need to stop giving the irrelevant idiots the time of day. Every time they do we have what happened recently with the Stardock thing. Obviously can't stop any of that though since people will do what they want but it is frustrating.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2014)

AlwaysNintendo - 8.5/10

AlwaysNintendo - 8.5/10


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 6, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Interesting interview. At this point i think a lot of GG folks need to stop giving the irrelevant idiots the time of day. Every time they do we have what happened recently with the Stardock thing. Obviously can't stop any of that though since people will do what they want but it is frustrating.



What's this Stardock thing that recently happened?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 7, 2014)

hcheng02 said:


> What's this Stardock thing that recently happened?



CEO of Stardock told an artist (who in the past drew Zoe Quinn sucking him off) to send in a portfolio or whatever (not actually offering a job but asking artists as you do to send stuff in for potential jobs) and antiGG spread word that the same artist drew the Zoe quinn stuff and made it look like (through intellectual dishonesty) he was hiring him based off the Zoe Quinn stuff he drew which he in fact wasn't aware of until after antiGG spread it around. 

just saiyan, wouldn't have happened if they weren't paying attention to those folks.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 8, 2014)

AND MOOT IS CUCKHOLD, 2 FUCKING  PAIR OF BULL HORNS IN HIS FOREHEAD!

POL HAVING SHITSTORM ATM WITH MOOT BANNING EVERYONE!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1aqNngR1gNM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]OxThMYb66WA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]GB5j_js6yQ4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]sQhWEOaQ-Fg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]bduzUGJ4IgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2014)

Hack Arthur Gies uses Adrian Chmielarz's open-minded stance on GamerGate as an excuse to not play Vanishing of Ethan Carter.


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2014)

Also a New Gate has opened #metalgate.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 13, 2014)

krory said:


> Hack Arthur Gies uses Adrian Chmielarz's open-minded stance on GamerGate as an excuse to not play Vanishing of Ethan Carter.



Not surprised, he works for Polygon after all.



Gino said:


> Also a New Gate has opened #metalgate.


 lel, saw this too. Can't wait to see if there turns out to be a MetalJournoPros list lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 15, 2014)

Link removed

[YOUTUBE]wey8Ue381nI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]p0AFowFrMuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AVWHNC3GHPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2014)

do the Santa thing
do the Santa thing


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 29, 2014)

then in 2016 jeb bush becomes president and GG ends with all feminazis and SJW's protesting against the bush government like 6 years ago, and gamers free to do what they always wanted to do like before


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xys6BAwXQaE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rZIJP4mp474[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]IAF2UmyXe-4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rhPHFX3BLmc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nK0C40JON-Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kHwgaiwlO3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 10, 2015)

So you would think that female gamers would be going crazy over Anita's message (or at least she thinks so)...



...Or perhaps not.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 10, 2015)

Ultimania said:


> So you would think that female gamers would be going crazy over Anita's message (or at least she thinks so)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or perhaps not.


"sees the awesome and anita's reaction later"


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 17, 2015)

Has anyone seen ABC news newest video hit piece on Gamergate?

[YOUTUBE]gAyncf3DBUQ[/YOUTUBE]

Not only that, but it seems like they're deleting comments that dispute the story from Gamergaters. 

This game is addictive
This game is addictive
This game is addictive
This game is addictive
This game is addictive
This game is addictive



Note how the top comments have more up votes than the actual video itself. Or how the thoughtful criticisms are being deleted but the hateful and vulgar comments are left alone. Its almost as if someone was trying to paint a narrative...


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah, it was par for the course. The media has been trying to paint games as bad for you for years so them glomming onto the "violence against women" hysteria Anita brings in her wake was no surprise. Glad they had someone at the end offer a counterpoint but he was given little time and was anti-gamergate anyway so that shows they don't give a crap about doing a balanced piece.

Besides that pointless drama i'm glad PCGamer has updated their disclosure policy after one of their dudes was found to be dating a Ubisoft employee. That makes me happy though it's not like that'll make that site any more readable. More stuff like this and less pointless drama and i'd be more engaged with GG but as it currently stands i'm still deciding to stay out of it.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 18, 2015)

You know as I've looked over events since the start of this "war" I've come to a realization about this beast. Now I'm just a go nobody on the internet, but it's funny that what started as a simple idea to reveal some form of corruption in gaming media has turned into a full blown war on multiple sides of the fence.

 Even when things might be returning to normal new players and events change up the battlefield as more "blood" gets shed. Everyone fighting for something they believe in trying to make the other understand even as insults, threats, and words get exchanged  when something hit me. This is who we are as humans we strive to create conflict no matter what and in the end it will never stop. 

Even if #GamerGate dies for good we will just find another subject to bicker on about to get out conflicting thoughts from people as we continue to debate about several things because that's our nature. We can never have peace because it would not make us human. Gaming can never be just about games because that would be boring....


*Spoiler*: __ 



TL,DR version just another fucking day on the internet


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2015)

I guess I'm not human then.


----------



## Gino (Jan 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Wezbn5-Yh60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mhFCdQjthxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 3, 2015)

oh man. When I think I could have been getting and post counts for all this gamergate drama


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 4, 2015)

Bombs have been dropped!


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 4, 2015)

Well that sure is interesting, finally seeing what the other people behind Fez actually did. Was always iffy with the supervillain behaviour they exhibited in Indie Game: The Movie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2015)

supervillain behavior?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 4, 2015)

They are portrayed as existing solely to ruin Phil's life. "Supervillain behaviour" may be hyperbole on my part but they didn't come off very well in the movie nevertheless.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh, shit. I didn't even make any sort of connection to what you said, now I know what you're talking about. The people who tried to stop him releasing the game, all of that legal bullshit.

Nice movie. Too bad Edmund was the only developer worth shit in there.


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2015)

It's all coming together........like buttcheeks


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (Feb 6, 2015)

Haven't said much in here in a while. (Not a lot of huge things going on that I'm aware of)

Got a host file blocklist made using  as a guide, along with blocking every gawker-owned site. Went to all the whitelisted sites and allowed ublock to show ads on them. 

Pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> oh man. When I think I could have been getting and post counts for all this gamergate drama



Yeah, I'm starting to catch up ban


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1qoxucbEidg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2015)

Law and Order SVU made an episode touching on Sarkeesian, Wu, Gamergate, swatting, and pretty much gaming in general...it's really bad. Whomever did it obviously never bothered doing any research, or cared about any kind of accuracy at all.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 11, 2015)

That was fucking great, best hour of comedy in years


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2015)

TELL ME ABOUT THIS HACKER KNOWN AS REDDITCHAN

DOES HE PLAY GAMES


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 12, 2015)

That was some funny shit man. If any of that actually happened we wouldn't be hearing the end of it from Anti-GG about how we are definitely evil and tainted. Everytime they said "they did it cuz they h8 women in gamin" you could see how fucking stupid that sounds. Name dropping Kotaku as if Kotaku are a reputable news source lolz. I needed a good laugh!


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2015)

So it seems like both sides of the fence hated the law and order episode.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2015)

No, aGGros hated the law and order episode. #GamerGate is still coming down the hysterical laughter


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2015)

I didn't get to watch it yet.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2015)

"Disclamer: This story does not depict or represent any real person or events"

DUN DUN

GO HOME GAMER GURL

WHAT DID THEY DO? DID THEY LEVEL UP?

I hear her game is better than Civ 5, read it on Kotaku

TELL ME WHERE IS ANON? DOES HE PLAY GAMES?

THEY UPLOADED IT THROUGH THE DARK NET

GAME OVER SON

Women in Gaming. What did I expect?

But if you quit, they win

THEY ALREADY WON

DICK WOLF


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 12, 2015)

I especially love the Anti-GG guys who are upset there aren't any straight white dudes white knighting the female dev enough. They're upset it makes all cis-het-white gamer dudes look like deranged anti-social assholes. Kind of like how you guys were painting it to MSM outlets isn't it. 

#ToppestOfKeks


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> "Disclamer: This story does not depict or represent any real person or events"
> 
> DUN DUN
> 
> ...





SakugaDaichi said:


> I especially love the Anti-GG guys who are upset there aren't any straight white dudes white knighting the female dev enough. They're upset it makes all cis-het-white gamer dudes look like deranged anti-social assholes. Kind of like how you guys were painting it to MSM outlets isn't it.
> 
> #ToppestOfKeks




Time to watch the episode.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2015)

Couldn't make though the episode because I've laughed myself into a migraine.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2015)

The writer of this episode was delusional enough to think he tackled the issue of misogyny in gaming.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2015)

Just let this be a reminder of how many issues/groups are grossly misrepresented on TV and in movies and you only realize it when it's about something where you know better.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh, they have actually done this a few times. There was one episode about a decade ago that was a clear allusion to GTA and Jack Thompson in which they were hilariously off the mark. Law and Order at one time had its finger on the pulse of the issues it touched upon, mainly because at one time it was explicitly a crime-centered drama: homicide, larceny, rape, and trafficking. They have always had some episodes inspired from the headlines, but for about the past 4 years in particular the writing has been pretty lackluster on them.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2015)

The unintentional humor was grade 8.

Woman is kidnapped and abused

*comercial break*

GET HER DIAMONDS
EVERY KISS BEGINS WITH K

Woman is gang raped

*comercial break*


This Valentines, come watch 50 SHADES OF GREY


Woman is raped, defeated and gives up on gaming
"They have already won"

PRODUCED BY DICK WOLVES


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 12, 2015)

Modern Law and Order stories tend to range from hilariously tone deaf to cringingly tone deaf.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 12, 2015)

"OMG! Not all gamers aren't derange cis-het-white loners in mothers basements, why is Law and Order SVU making us all look bad? Where did they get that idea?"

- Kotaku


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2015)

[youtube]n7faUHdlh9g[/youtube]


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 13, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Just let this be a reminder of how many issues/groups are grossly misrepresented on TV and in movies and you only realize it when it's about something where you know better.



Seriously. I'm beginning to understand how Muslims feel when they complain about movies and TV making them out to be all wife beating terrorists. 



Banhammer said:


> The unintentional humor was grade 8.
> 
> Woman is kidnapped and abused
> 
> ...



I haven't laughed this hard on unintentional humor from misogyny since Nicholas Cage started punching women in a bear suit in The Wicker Man. 

And was I the only one who thought of Penny Arcade's Dickwolves incident when I saw the credits?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> [youtube]n7faUHdlh9g[/youtube]


Thanks for the summed up version seto
[YOUTUBE]nGmmYQ7dpGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 13, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Just let this be a reminder of how many issues/groups are grossly misrepresented on TV and in movies and you only realize it when it's about something where you know better.



Maybe Hitler wasn't so bad, maybe /pol/ was right all along.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> "Disclamer: This story does not depict or represent any real person or events"
> 
> DUN DUN
> 
> ...


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey any suggestions on how to improve the episode? I wish that they added more gaming genres. Maybe have a car chase scene with the police which the gamers escape by tossing banana peels. Or the gamers start a fist fight and you get a bunch of fighting game puns. Have someone shoryuuken Ice T and shout "Finish Him!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9jnW5hnsu2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8jEHPH30NVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Jal0rkDssq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2015)

Nevermind said:


> YouTube
> 
> Looks like GamerGate might be kicking some serious ass.


Courtesy of Nevermind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dGSWHvSLkIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2015)

The post before this one was actually pretty important you know.
[YOUTUBE]yG1N_45oazE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't give a shit about those rules so it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> I don't give a shit about those rules so it doesn't apply to me.



A point I guess , but if they start hitting sites and servers a lot will be lost.
Access will be lost, play what you can while you can.


----------



## Gino (Apr 15, 2015)

Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2015)

Gino said:


> Where there's a will there's a way.



I don't wanna go to war today, but the lord of the lashes says nay nay nay


----------



## Gino (Apr 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qAUG8tQP7Jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Apr 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AhDPFJENqBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_5lfn9azMSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4Nsb6r0peIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2015)

alex lipshitz is now "unemployable on the industry"


No wonder GamerGate is so quiet lately.

"They already won"


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 21, 2015)

I think they won at the point that every site started adding all their disclosure policies and providing further transparency. At this point it really should be over but they're their own community now so they'll stick around.

I am laughing at the findings of that WAM study. 0.66% of accounts on the ggautoblocker are actual harassers.

toppest of keks!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2015)

B-But how can less than a per cent be harassers if they're just three people with sock puppets?


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]18gU4HSkW9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2015)

Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 23, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Just gonna leave this here.



This year's E3 is pretty much a big turning point where the SJW cabal's hold on the gaming community is beginning to ebb. You have the SJWs trying to start another hashtag lynch mob on how Deus Ex is racist for supposedly making light of apartheid with the term "mechanical apartheid" only for the black developer to post on KotakuInAction - basically the Reddit hub of Gamergate - publicly calling their accusations a bunch of shit. Then you have Anita Sarkeesian and FemFreq being openly mocked and compared to Jack Thompson for a litany of stupid complaints: complaining how Doom is too violent, how the Persona 4 dancing game is sexist because you have a girl dancing in club wear, being disappointed that Dishonored 2 allows you to choose male or female protagonists rather than just having female characters, etc. You also have the fact that companies like Ubisoft snubbed SJW infest traditional game media like Kotaku while "prosumers" - which are basically Youtube celebs - get to go in. 






David Auerbach made a great post on this.


> Sour Gripes: E3, the AAAs, and the Journos
> "It's like if all the movie reviews in the local newspaper were written by film studies professors who only like Atom Egoyan and stuff like that but were paid to pretend to be excited for the new Transformers movie." --TheHuss
> 
> The "indie" press (for lack of a better term: Kotaku, Polygon, Gamasutra, and a slew of lesser outfits) have been unhappy with the E3. Gamergate hasn't been quite the focus, but it's been an undercurrent. Christian Nutt's focus on Gamergate in the E3 coverage () may seem perplexing. Why badger the ESA head now, ten months after Gamergate began, about why the ESA won't speak about GG? Especially when he clearly is Not Going to Say Anything?
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2015)

following #gamergate backlash, Apple backpedals on it's videogame ban that feature the cofederation flag on games that use it for historical context


----------

